# My new dog



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2021)

It is getting closer to the time that our new puppy comes home.  I’ve spent a small fortune on all the things I needed to buy-good thing the stimulus came.  Every time I think I have everything I could possibly need, I find something else I need.  . You would think we are getting a human baby instead of a puppy.

We originally were going to name the puppy Bella, but we have changed it to Rose.  Bella seemed to be a big dog name and Rose seems better suited for a small strong girl.  Rose is blonde and white with red freckles on her white fur and a bit of black on her butt.  Those freckles betray her heeler mother heritage.  Otherwise she looks like a purebred corgi.

I had trouble finding the right size litter box with a lower entrance way into it.  After all, she is not a kitten who can leap and jump into the box but instead she is a small short legged stubborn by birth and breed puppy.  I thought I might have to give up this ideal.

As we were leaving Petco, with a great puppy pen we discovered (and will return if unneeded); I happen to glance over and see the litter box.  It was what I tried to buy on line, and what I tried to find at two other pet stores with no luck.  It was also cheaper than on line, but still expensive.  With the addition of a couple toys I was still looking, we finally left the store.  Then after tomorrow’s and Sunday‘s Amazon deliveries, we should be all set for Rose.

I have been reading up on corgi’s, red Heelers, and Cowboy corgis.  Since I plan to train her as a service dog for me, I also googled to see if there were any new suggestions as to how to proceed.  There was a section on tethering and I intend to add that to my beginning training sessions.  Plus I watched a documentary on teaching guide dog puppies

We pick her up on the 15th at 10am.  Drop her off at the vet at 12pm.  In two weeks she starts formal puppy training classes at Petsmart.  We are all set.  . It has been really really hard not to pick her up sooner, but I have resisted.


----------



## Lee (Jan 8, 2021)

Aneeda, I am so happy for you    We are all looking for pictures of Rose coming into her happy forever home.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 8, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It is getting closer to the time that our new puppy comes home.  I’ve spent a small fortune on all the things I needed to buy-good thing the stimulus came.  Every time I think I have everything I could possibly need, I find something else I need.  . You would think we are getting a human baby instead of a puppy.
> 
> We originally were going to name the puppy Bella, but we have changed it to Rose.  Bella seemed to be a big dog name and Rose seems better suited for a small strong girl.  Rose is blonde and white with red freckles on her white fur and a bit of black on her butt.  Those freckles betray her heeler mother heritage.  Otherwise she looks like a purebred corgi.



While you are waiting for Rose, let me introduce you to Rosie. She a pedigree cocker spaniel, but sadly, like the lovely lady whose name she shares, she has gone to doggy heaven. My Mother-in-law was called Rosie, she loved it that our dog shared her name. Sharing a picture of Rosie means that you will see me when I was much younger, when I sported a beard, when I was vain.

As a young man I asked my doctor if the mole on my chin could be removed. Doctor explained that mole removal isn't recommended, something about hormone release, I can't remember. But a beard can hide a mole. Come old age and what hair is left goes silver, oh alright, it goes grey, then it goes white. I prefer the mole over looking like Santa, so the beard went, after forty years too. Am I vain or what? Anyway, here's Rosie, with a bearded me.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 8, 2021)

Aneeda I am very happy for you and certain that this addition to your household is going to bring you a lot of joy.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 8, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> While you are waiting for Rose, let me introduce you to Rosie. She a pedigree cocker spaniel, but sadly, like the lovely lady whose name she shares, she has gone to doggy heaven. My Mother-in-law was called Rosie, she loved it that our dog shared her name. Sharing a picture of Rosie means that you will see me when I was much younger, when I sported a beard, when I was vain.
> 
> As a young man I asked my doctor if the mole on my chin could be removed. Doctor explained that mole removal isn't recommended, something about hormone release, I can't remember. But a beard can hide a mole. Come old age and what hair is left goes silver, oh alright, it goes grey, then it goes white. I prefer the mole over looking like Santa, so the beard went, after forty years too. Am I vain or what? Anyway, here's Rosie, with a bearded me.
> 
> View attachment 143790


Rosie looks happy, you look happy, and after conferring with my wife, we have to tell you that there is no vanity in that photo. Just a man enjoying his dog.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 9, 2021)

After a crazy amount of conversation about should I litter box train the puppy, for nighttime only, and a crazy amount of reading about litter box dog training, I am going forward.  It’s more about me not having to go outside in the cold in the dark then about where Rose goes potty.

During the day I will take her outside as normal and once she “holds” it, the litter box will be gone.  With that in mind, we are returning the littler box, which costs 30 dollars, and using a storage box which is the same size that I already had.  I wanted to use the storage box in the first place.

I am also returning the dog pen.  It was extremely expensive and I want Rose to have the run of the house.  As a small dog with no tail, this should be fine.  It”s different when you have a 50 to 150 pound dog with a huge tail running around.  Husband agreed to this as well.

Hmm, he’s awful agreeable lately, strange.  . But he’s always very difficult over the holiday season so maybe he is starting to mellow out somewhat after the holidays are over.  Also for someone who declared he was not interested in having a dog or interacting with the dog, he is awfully in my face about the dog.  Which is, of course, his need to control the circumstances he is in.  

In any event, I so want to go pick the puppy up today, but resisting. .

I am kind of going to diary our journey with Rose here and see if I can finally get successful with training my own service dog.  As I have said before, we have gotten almost to the end 3 times before the dogs became unsuccessful.  Two poodles because they had seizures.  A lab, who I had trained to retrieve, and who could pick up a dropped credit card from a tile floor.

The lab weighted 150 pounds and one day I became severely allergic to him.  Shortly after that he decided he did not want to ride in a car.  Let me tell you, when a 150 pound dog decides he wants to get out of a car, he gets out.    He was rehomed.  But Rose, if unsuccessful as a service dog, will be our pet.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> After a crazy amount of conversation about should I litter box train the puppy, for nighttime only, and a crazy amount of reading about litter box dog training, I am going forward.  It’s more about me not having to go outside in the cold in the dark then about where Rose goes potty.
> 
> During the day I will take her outside as normal and once she “holds” it, the litter box will be gone.  With that in mind, we are returning the littler box, which costs 30 dollars, and using a storage box which is the same size that I already had.  I wanted to use the storage box in the first place.
> 
> ...


I cannot wait for you to pick up Rose and get her home!!!  Oh the wonderful stories you will have to share!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 9, 2021)

What exactly do you want to train Rose to do for you in the way of being a service dog?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> What exactly do you want to train Rose to do for you in the way of being a service dog?


I need a dog to retrieve.  My back is so bad not having to been over pick stuff up would save me from permanent wheelchair.  This is the primary thing my doctor wants, less bending.

Second, for her to learn to fetch help-my husband.  With his hearing loss, when I’ve fallen and/or passed out I’ve been left on the floor for a long period of time.  Once when I passed out after my shower and fell of the toilet, where I tried to save myself, I laid on the bathroom floor long enough to become dry.

Third, some hearing training services, and counter balance when I walk which would free me from using a walker so much.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 9, 2021)

Aneeda72,, will be following  along with you as you train your  new pup.
Wishing you  good luck.

Rescue  group that I've been  watching ,, recently  got in  a 3 legged pup.
No way  will I ever be able to get him according to lady I spoke with.
There are 300  people ahead of me  waiting  for a rescue  dog.

Due that amount of  folks ahead of me plus the adoption applications are closed  for now.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> A lab, who I had trained to retrieve, and who could pick up a dropped credit card from a tile floor.


That would open up some interesting possibilities, I can imagine the movie scenes!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2021)

The breeder sent me a new picture of my puppy.  She is growing more and more cute.  I now have a large variety of toys and am still waiting for three to be delivered .  The AWOOF pet snuffle mat for dogs bought on Amazon will be delivered tomorrow.

This is a feeding mat where you hide the food in fabric and the pup has to sniff it out.  It is not only slow eating for a fast eating pup, it also makes pup use its nose and brain, keeps her occupied, and is pre training for the “find it” command which is tracking training which is training to find my husband when I need help.    Lots of work for a necessary end result.

I also purchased an easy interactive puzzle treat toy and the cube with balls inside, both by outward hound on Amazon for the same purpose.  A playology bone shaped scent toy at the pets store since Amazon was out of the size I wanted.  This toy will be used when I tether pup.

A wide variety of balls, but not as many as I wanted.  Different textured balls to develop a soft mouth for fetch training.  A few different textured bone shaped chew toys and fabric squeak and crinkle toys.  Rose will not be bored, , spoiled but not bored.

A couple “home fetch items” like a wallet, a key on a fob, pencil to be used in a couple weeks after “fetch” starts to be understood.

Combination treat bag, which holds treats, my cell phone and keys, and poop bags for walks.  The necessary stuff like crate, dishes, bed, snuggle with heart beat, etc.

Husband has become difficult over the litter box training so littler box was returned and I convinced him to return the dog pen as well.  Now all I need is the puppy or two or three


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 12, 2021)

The AWOOF pet snuffle was cheaply made with cut felt and widely spaced green inside.  It was about 18 dollars and change and I returned it.  I also returned a small service dog vest since I ordered to labels, service dog in training.  They only had two labels left so wasn’t sure I would get them.

When I returned the vest, Amazon refunded the money and said keep the vest.  . Alrighty then.  . 15 dollars.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 12, 2021)

What an exciting time you have to look forward to!!!! I can't wait till you start posting pictures of your new family member. Maybe Rose will soften your hubby's heart a bit......

My boyfriend has 3 older dogs and when he is not home they use the puppy pads he puts on his laundry room floor. When he is home they go outside as normal unless it is cold or raining. So using a litter box should not be much different than that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 12, 2021)

katlupe said:


> What an exciting time you have to look forward to!!!! I can't wait till you start posting pictures of your new family member. Maybe Rose will soften your hubby's heart a bit......
> 
> My boyfriend has 3 older dogs and when he is not home they use the puppy pads he puts on his laundry room floor. When he is home they go outside as normal unless it is cold or raining. So using a litter box should not be much different than that.


I will take pictures with my ipad of puppy and try and post them, but I really don’t understand so someone will have to explain to me in oh so simply terms how to do it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 14, 2021)

Getting her tonight.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 14, 2021)

Oh boy! I bet you are excited!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Getting her tonight.


Tonight????  I thought you said the 17th!!!  Like this date better . Can’t wait for the adventures to begin...give her a nuzzle and kiss from me


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2021)

Congrats Aneeda, looking forward to seeing your new family member!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 14, 2021)

Bella Rose is home to start her new life.  She was extremely angry at leaving mom, extremely.  She barked, screamed, and howled all the way home.  Lunged at me a couple times, sure that she could latch on and kill me quickly which is why I had her on a baby harness and wrapped in a towel.

The breeder didn’t cut her nails so got nailed once and my sweater is a little worst for wear since she manage to wiggle out of the towel and snag her nails a few times.  Stopped at groomers for an emergency nail trim so I would not end up shreded.

Took her outside for a short walk and she finally peed.  Came inside and let her have a short walk around, put her in the crate, with snuggle heart beat puppy, and couple toys.  She let me know that she truly hated me, we would never be friends, and I am a puppynapper.  Then she settled down to chew on a toy.   My ears will never be the same.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella Rose is home to start her new life.  She was extremely angry at leaving mom, extremely.  She barked, screamed, and howled all the way home.  Lunged at me a couple times, sure that she could latch on and kill me quickly which is why I had her on a baby harness and wrapped in a towel.
> 
> The breeder didn’t cut her nails so got nailed once and my sweater is a little worst for wear since she manage to wiggle out of the towel and snag her nails a few times.  Stopped at groomers for an emergency nail trim so I would not end up shreded.
> 
> Took her outside for a short walk and she finally peed.  Came inside and let her have a short walk around, put her in the crate, with snuggle heart beat puppy, and couple toys.  She let me know that she truly hated me, we would never be friends, and I am a puppynapper.  Then she settled down to chew on a toy.   My ears will never be the same.


She'll adjust in no time. I'm sure happy for you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 144725


OMG, she looks like such a sweetheart, I wish I could hold her!


----------



## Lara (Jan 14, 2021)

Congratulations Aneeda! Sounds like you're going to be a perfect Fairy Dog Mother. Bella Rose will be in love with you in no time.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 14, 2021)

I did it!  And there is Bella.  Other than the screaming she did well on the ride home as I. No peeing on me, no pooping on me, and no throwing up on me.  Took a towel down and had breeder rub on mom, but Bella is not impressed.  It’s going to be a long night


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 14, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, she looks like such a sweetheart, I wish I could hold her!


So do I, all night long


----------



## Oldguy (Jan 14, 2021)

Bandit and Smokey say "Welcome Bella" or was it Rose?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

Oldguy said:


> View attachment 144727Bandit and Smokey say "Welcome Bella" or was it Rose?


OMG, what a couple of sweeties!


----------



## Oldguy (Jan 14, 2021)

and Goldie said "You go girl!"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

Oldguy said:


> View attachment 144729and Goldie said "You go girl!"


Lovely pictures, Oldguy!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 14, 2021)

Gorgeous little pup, lucky you, cause for celebration


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 14, 2021)

Oldguy, Goldie is adorable.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 14, 2021)

Looks like we have a few people with corgis.  Is it better to have one or two?  With a blanket, a dead snuggle puppy, cause Bella killed her, and a full tummy she is taking a rest, but not really sleeping.  I took her out again, she peed, no poop.  

First training session occurred while she ate.  I petted her, examined each foot twice, pulled on her ears, stuck my fingers in her bowl and around her mouth, removed the bowl and gave it back, twice.  No problems at all.  I hate a food aggressive dog so will do this quite often to insure if a small child walks up to her while she is eating something, she will not bite.

She goes to the vet tomorrow for her second shot,  breeder gave her a shot a 6 weeks.


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 144725


Oh goodness, what a sweetheart.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 14, 2021)

Oldguy said:


> View attachment 144727Bandit and Smokey say "Welcome Bella" or was it Rose?


How old are they now?  Did you get them together as pups?  They are so cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2021)

Awww, what a pretty sweet girl!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

Bella barks when she is playing, barks when she is happy, barks when she is mad, barks in the crate, barks out of the crate, should have named her barks-a-lot. . Took her out every two hours last night, I got four hours sleep.

But every time I took her out she peed.  I put water in a raised bowl in her crate.  Usually I don’t give water to puppies overnight, but she is tiny and I don’t want her to dehydrate so, water in crate and peeing every two hours.  No pooping.

Then, at 5 this morning, little poop, oh, good, was afraid she had a blockage.  Half hour play time, and tried to load the clicker but she was too nutty so will try again tomorrow.  Gave up and gave her breakfast.  1/2 cup puppy chow.  Big difference than a lab pup, much more affordable.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 15, 2021)

Cute dog.
Puppies require the patience of Jobe.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

After trying various locations puppy sleep on her crate in the darkened bathroom which was the only place that would calm her.  After breakfast in the crate for 1/2 to avoid tummy issues.  1/2 hour later more poop when taken outside.  YAY.  She’s been up two hours now, and since she won’t settle, back into the dark bathroom for her nap while I make MY breakfast.

While she seems hyperactive to me, I think from what I read it’s probably regular corgi puppy behavior, but she needs to learn to calm herself as she is all over the place, busy, busy, busy.  Definitely wants to be with mom all the time, but not a lap dog.

Ran all over the living/dining room but not out of sight.  Got to get a puppy pen while she is at the vet as this old lady cannot keep up with her.  Bark bark bark, lol.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2021)

Oh my goodness @Aneeda72 
I looked at Bella Rose and started laughing from my heart! She is so so so cute.  I want to pick her up and smother her dogginess with kisses!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2021)

ps
Love corgi dogs.  Silly & cute in one package!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

Pepper said:


> ps
> Love corgi dogs.  Silly & cute in one package!


I want to duct tape her mouth shut, but hey, another week or so and she should settle down.  Getting ready for another trip outside, such a good girl


----------



## MickaC (Jan 15, 2021)

Corgis like to express themselves and want to be heard.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 15, 2021)

Corgis only shed twice a year.......January - June.......July - December. Seriously, truely. 
They are very heavy shedders, i think Heelers fall in the same category, don't know much about heelers being house dogs.....only known them being cattle/livestock herding.......they are devoted and protectors.

I brush everyone every nite......
I use the brush that has needle like bristles, and a soft brush.

Aneeda......you sound like you're getting everything down pat.......daily routine is very important......especially with Corgis.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Corgis only shed twice a year.......January - June.......July - December. Seriously, truely.
> They are very heavy shedders, i think Heelers fall in the same category, don't know much about heelers being house dogs.....only known them being cattle/livestock herding.......they are devoted and protectors.
> 
> I brush everyone every nite......
> ...


Bought the needle like bristle brush and will brush starting Sunday.  She will be at the vets most of the day today, thank god.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 15, 2021)

You might want to cover her  cage with an old  dark  colored blanket.
Leave some  space  so she can see you.

My  dad was living with us when we got our  dog.
We had gone out, left the 2 of them alone.
Came home,, dad in bed , dog in blanket  covered  cage,, sound asleep.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> You might want to cover her  cage with an old  dark  colored blanket.
> Leave some  space  so she can see you.
> 
> My  dad was living with us when we got our  dog.
> ...


Yup, bought a dog crate with a cover, put dog in bedroom with me, covered her.  She is not happy.  Took cover off so she could see me, nope, no happiness.  Moved my bed over (husband not pleased), put chair wedged against the wall and my bed, crate uncovered, nope, not happy.

Put the crate ON THE BED right next to me, nope, bark, bark, bark.  Put crate in bathroom, turned light off, 20 minutes later, quiet.  Hour and half later, mommmm gotta go potty, every two hours.  At least she will be easy to potty train.  Breeder said when she brought her inside, at 5 weeks, she cried to go outside to go potty. 

She has a snuggle heart beat puppy, three chew toys, and blanket with small towel with mom’s scent in the crate, and raised water dish.  She’s hating life right now.  Ordered a small playpen from Amazon and it will be deliver tomorrow.  Like a typical puppy with a million different types of toys to play with: she prefers wires.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 144725


Oh my gosh is she ever cute!!!  Poor Bella Rose, it’s gotta be hard to leave Mama and not know where you are going .  But she has a wonderful NEW Mom and she will discover that soon.  I just love her cute little self


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2021)

@Aneeda72 .. yup, Corgis are vocal. My daughter has one (Abbi) who is now 5 yrs. old. She has finally calmed down some. They are certainly different to train than the labradors we had. 

Enjoy your Bella. She sounds like quite a character already!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

So, we are on day two.  Off to the vet soon for shots for Bella and microchip, and a few hours of peace and quiet.  She is nearly potty trained which blows me away.  No accidents in house or crate, and when playing in the living room her bark suddenly took on a different tone and she ran up to me.

Mom, mom, MOM, so took her outside, she peed, done, back into the house.  YAY.  Thought taking her into the back yard letting her lose would make her happy and keep her interested.  Nope.  She sniffed a little, looked around, and laid on the ground, crying.  So pitiful, poor puppy, no mama dog, no brother and sisters, just sadness.

This is where I get into trouble.  I buy a second dog for the first dog.  Husband and I had a long conversation, no second dog.  Can’t afford one, certainly can’t train one, and even though she looks so unhappy and howls like a wolf, no second dog.  Poor thing.  I want to bite me too.  . Oh, which reminds me, ordering a pair of cowhide garden gloves, cause, you know, she really does want to bite me.


----------



## OldEnough (Jan 15, 2021)

My sweet doggie in this picture was a pound puppy that looked nothing like this when I adopted her. We had no idea that she was a Corgi mix.
She was so special! Fun, sweet, energetic and loving.  I would adopt another Corgi mix in a heartbeat when I'm ready.
She has been gone for a year and a half now and I'm still having trouble moving on but I will.
Love every minute that you have and be patient.  You will be so richly rewarded.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 15, 2021)

I think you are doing a great job.
2 weeks from now and she will be attached to you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

OldEnough said:


> My sweet doggie in this picture was a pound puppy that looked nothing like this when I adopted her. We had no idea that she was a Corgi mix.
> She was so special! Fun, sweet, energetic and loving.  I would adopt another Corgi mix in a heartbeat when I'm ready.
> She has been gone for a year and a half now and I'm still having trouble moving on but I will.
> Love every minute that you have and be patient.  You will be so richly rewarded.


Energetic does not begin to describe her level of never ending movement.  I picked her up and looked for the off switch, couldn’t find it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> I think you are doing a great job.
> 2 weeks from now and she will be attached to you.


Oh, she’s attached now, as in teeth inserted in my shoe.  Ouch


----------



## MickaC (Jan 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> So, we are on day two.  Off to the vet soon for shots for Bella and microchip, and a few hours of peace and quiet.  She is nearly potty trained which blows me away.  No accidents in house or crate, and when playing in the living room her bark suddenly took on a different tone and she ran up to me.
> 
> Mom, mom, MOM, so took her outside, she peed, done, back into the house.  YAY.  Thought taking her into the back yard letting her lose would make her happy and keep her interested.  Nope.  She sniffed a little, looked around, and laid on the ground, crying.  So pitiful, poor puppy, no mama dog, no brother and sisters, just sadness.
> 
> This is where I get into trouble.  I buy a second dog for the first dog.  Husband and I had a long conversation, no second dog.  Can’t afford one, certainly can’t train one, and even though she looks so unhappy and howls like a wolf, no second dog.  Poor thing.  I want to bite me too.  . Oh, which reminds me, ordering a pair of cowhide garden gloves, cause, you know, she really does want to bite me.


She will get over her loneliness.
Think maybe her kennel might be better in your room, especially for nite. Corgis have a need to be with you, and of course she's missing her family.
Maybe another kennel, not the expensive wire kind, maybe a travel type, that could be somewhere in another part of the house, leaving the door open, so she's free to go in there if she wants.
same with her crate, door open, then she'll know that's a  comfort place to be, except at nite, close the door......she's too young to wander.......plus she has to learn to earn privileges.
Corgis are very much people needers.
You're going to have so much fun with her.
She'll have you trained in no time. LOL.  LOL .


----------



## Jules (Jan 15, 2021)

Put a big, old fluffy towel in the dryer for 5 or ten minutes, just before bedtime.  It will be her treat when she goes into her kennel and it gets closed.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

Done at the vet.  She is in good shape no worms and weights 6.4 pounds.  Since the breeder gave her a shot, she will get her next shot in two weeks.   Vet felt she was too small for another shot now.  She will get the shot before she starts puppy training the next day.

she didn’t potty at the vets and didn’t potty on me on the way home, yay, but as soon as I let her out of the car, she potted both.  Such a good dog.  Fed her lunch.  I have ordered a slow feeder dish for her which hasn’t come yet.  Now a half an hour rest after lunch in her crate.

The vet costs a fortune so went on a monthly payment plan.  It used to be 395 a year including spade, then 600 a year excluding spade, now it’s over a 1024.50 a year with spade.  We could have taken her to the Humane Society but with Covid you need an appointment and they only do so many.  Shots work out to be the same, but the spade is much cheaper.  However, they don’t do blood work to insure the dog is healthy enough.  So, we went on a payment plan.  

Also got the microchip.  She got petted by some people, but even with Covid the puppy has to be socialized.  When she gets up, she went right to sleep, i will wash her down a bit.  From what I read it would be rare to catch it from a dogs fur and very few dogs have caught it.  But she can’t live in a bubble and neither can we anymore.  It is what it is.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

MickaC said:


> She will get over her loneliness.
> Think maybe her kennel might be better in your room, especially for nite. Corgis have a need to be with you, and of course she's missing her family.
> Maybe another kennel, not the expensive wire kind, maybe a travel type, that could be somewhere in another part of the house, leaving the door open, so she's free to go in there if she wants.
> same with her crate, door open, then she'll know that's a  comfort place to be, except at nite, close the door......she's too young to wander.......plus she has to learn to earn privileges.
> ...


The small puppy pen will give her more freedom in the house with less risk of injury, and maybe allow me a nap if she plays with her toys.  I already noticed she wants to be with me, but not be a lap dog.  she is going to be a lot of fun-eventually.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 15, 2021)

@Aneeda,, one of the things the person who  put me through rescue  protocols, mentioned is to use  more natural   things when treating  dogs.
She  gave me the impression that  vets  overdose    dogs.
To ask if the shot  vet is giving is for the weight of your  dog.

Garlic for worming.
Might best to look up  what natural things are recommend.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> @Aneeda,, one of the things the person who  put me through rescue  protocols, mentioned is to use  more natural   things when treating  dogs.
> She  gave me the impression that  vets  overdose    dogs.
> To ask if the shot  vet is giving is for the weight of your  dog.
> 
> ...


I thought garlic was a no-no? There are many things that are toxic to dogs. I'm sure you will know @Aneeda72

https://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/garlic/


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 15, 2021)

@Pinky,,just repeating what lady at NBTR told me.
She  mentioned several other things which made me wonder if she ever lived outside of a city.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

Well our first pee accident, she ran over to the door and her mom couldn’t get up fast enough to let her out, bad mom me.  I’m sure this won’t be the last time it happens.  Couldn’t even find the spot to clean it up.  But since our carpet is glued down carpet squares, it’s not a big deal.  

When husband scratched up the cheap but beautiful vinyl floors moving in, we put down cheap carpet squares around a couple cheap throw carpets, so it’s not a big deal.  Then I took her out, she pooped, and now drink and a nap-for her not me.  

We also worked on loading the clicker.  She is not quite getting it, but she will.  Managed for her to take the treats without taking my hand, which is always a good thing.  She likes to roll and roll and roll over across the floor.  Reminds me of a baby that does not crawl yet.

The floor is strewn with her toys.  Makes it seem so much more cheerful to have dog toys everywhere and a puppy rolling across the floor.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

Bella did not cry, scream, or have a fit when put into her crate after dinner.  First time for that and she went right to sleep as far as I know.  Got up, played with her toys, and husband put her 
“fishing pole” together.  This is like a cat wand with a feather on it.

It is made stronger, for a dog or puppy, and has a rope chew attached to the end.  OMGosh, great toy!  I had put Bella back on her leash since her accident but took the leash off for play with this toy.  You could see her prey drive awaken.  As she ran around chasing the toy as I swished it back and forth and she grabbed and killed her prey.

Occasionally, she would break off playing and run wildly back and forth around the furniture in the living room, crouch down, and then pounce for the kill.  Played for about 20 minutes and then ended play time to calm her down.  Put her back on leash.

This toy can be used for tug play as well.  But, I read that tug play is not good for corgis as it can cause neck and back issues.  I dislike tug play anyway because it’s a good way to get an accidental bite from not only puppies but dogs as well If they have not been taught the drop it command.

She went and played with her other toys and played with her balls a bit.  This is what we need the prey drive for, chasing  balls.  Chasing balls leads to fetch, fetch leads to retrieve, and retrieve leads to service dog.  

She also will come when called, by me, 80% of the time.  I expect this will get worst and better as she grows.  One site I read suggested instead of saying “Bella come” drop the come and just use her name.  This made sense to me so we are doing this.

She is currently asleep on the floor beside me, totally worn out.  First time she fell asleep on the floor so she is making progress in calming down.  Husband has decided that, yes, he would like to play with the fishing toy with her.  . So much for she’s your dog, you take care of her as he offers to take her out back to play and go potty.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 15, 2021)

I don't recall Micki being unhappy when we brought her home.
But.....
There was Tia and ShaaLee, so she didn't feel alone, for her litter mates.
How old is Bella.
Had you seen the litter before their ears stood up.
Purebred Corgi's ears are down and floppy till about 8-10 weeks old, then they stand up. 
We got Micki at 10 weeks.
Another something with Corgis is that.......their toenails grow very fast.
You need to do them every week.
They are very thick toenails, it was suggested to me to use a toenail grinder, which i did, i'm using the toenail grinder from the beginning.
Think i remember using a pet nail clipper for her nails, once or twice.........that was a disaster.......i think when using a clipper, i remember it pulls quite a bit on the nail........being such thick nails.
Micki hated that nail clipper.......she put up a big fuss.
Also there's a greater chance of clipping the kwik, blood vessel in the nail.......will bleed out quite bad and it burns.
Hope you will use the pet toenail grinder.
@Aneeda72    I'm not trying to be pushy......just telling what i learned with Micki......in case something would be helpful.
Good nite Aneeda.......Good nite Bella.


----------



## Jules (Jan 15, 2021)

“Happiness is a warm puppy.”  Betty White.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 144725


Oh! @Aneeda72 Bella is absolutely gorgeous....look at that face....oh my goodness what a sweetheart she is


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

Bella killing her toy, .  Doing better in crate.  Took out every 3 hours overnight.  Ops got to go


----------



## Lee (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks like she has quite a few toys to kill Aneeda


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 16, 2021)

What an adorable pup, Aneeda.  So glad you got her and that she is settling down.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone she is a doll for sure.  A bit hard for us to adapt from big romping puppies to such a small puppy with huge voice.  . So she was playing and cable reset, and she ran over to me, sat, and then stared off towards my bedroom.  What?

Then I heard it.  A slight ringing sound.  What the heck?  Because we lost internet, my Libre 2 which charging in the bedroom, was ringing to tell me it was off line.  . I was hoping to be able to train her, down the road, to alert when the Libre and cell phone go off.  Apparently, she will be able to do this.  YAY.

Have moved her crate from the bathroom, during the day only, to the hallway so she can learn to be in the crate, with me on sight or not, and be quiet and take her naps.  It’s a challenge for her, but she is quieting down and doing it.

This training is valuable in avoiding stress anxiety in dogs as mom and dad go and to and from the house.  Being here almost 24/7 with her makes this phase of training even more important.  When I let her out of her crate, I tell her to sit, and hook her up to her leash.

She is not doing very well with the sit command, but I remind myself she is not a lab or poodle puppy and does not have their attention span.  In fact, she has a 5 second attention span.  It’s the same with the clicker training, taking much long.  As for leash training, , forget that till she is bigger and more settled.

I am simply trying to teach her to stay from underneath my feet as I walk.  She has pretty much done trying to bite my feet, shoes, and pants, but training has not transferred to my husband .  It is nearly impossible for him to walk through a room when she is loose.  She also is getting better about not chewing my slippers  and responding to no.

Today or tomorrow if I get the puppy pen early, I will be able to start to diary her training sessions in a journal which is required by the ADA to ”prove” you are actually engaged in training.  So many hours are required a month, probably will take her to Lowe’s today or tomorrow as I need to buy gift cards for son”s birthday.  

This lets her get a lot social training, and let’s her ride in the car, plus Lowe’s does not care if puppy pees on the floor.  My son, with DS, calls every day to remind me to do this.  Every day, even though after 34 years I have never forgotten his birthday, but, you know, I might


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2021)

Bella is gorgeous, and obviously very happy, and intelligent. 

I remember my daughter's corgi Abbi having the "zoomies" to burn off excess energy..so cute 

The herding instinct is strong in that breed. Once, when we were dog-sitting, Abbi tried to herd my hubby by nipping the back of his legs on a walk. Just mentioning this .. in case it happens to you.


----------



## charry (Jan 16, 2021)

She’s lovely Aneeda............


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

charry said:


> She’s lovely Aneeda............


I choose her because she has the speckles which I call freckles lol.  I wanted small and I could have had the runt but there was not that much size difference and runts tend to catch up in size.  But the freckles sold me.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Done at the vet.  She is in good shape no worms and weights 6.4 pounds.  Since the breeder gave her a shot, she will get her next shot in two weeks.   Vet felt she was too small for another shot now.  She will get the shot before she starts puppy training the next day.
> 
> she didn’t potty at the vets and didn’t potty on me on the way home, yay, but as soon as I let her out of the car, she potted both.  Such a good dog.  Fed her lunch.  I have ordered a slow feeder dish for her which hasn’t come yet.  Now a half an hour rest after lunch in her crate.
> 
> ...


WOW......can hardly believe the prices at your vets......so high.
Thought it was pricey here......but we're cheap compared to where you are.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks everyone she is a doll for sure.  A bit hard for us to adapt from big romping puppies to such a small puppy with huge voice.  . So she was playing and cable reset, and she ran over to me, sat, and then stared off towards my bedroom.  What?
> 
> Then I heard it.  A slight ringing sound.  What the heck?  Because we lost internet, my Libre 2 which charging in the bedroom, was ringing to tell me it was off line.  . I was hoping to be able to train her, down the road, to alert when the Libre and cell phone go off.  Apparently, she will be able to do this.  YAY.
> 
> ...


When training, treats for positive responses is a good thing. 
When i got Micki.......all my past training that i learned for my SHELTIES went right out the door, big time.
SHELTIES mind thoughts are.... " what can i do for you "
CORGIS " if i do it.....what do i get......i'll think about it " Micki exercised that thinking. Big time.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 16, 2021)

She is so cute! Yeah, a puppy takes a lot of work but so worth it. It sounds like she is a smart girl and will probably do well with your training. Love your photos of her.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

MickaC said:


> When training, treats for positive responses is a good thing.
> When i got Micki.......all my past training that i learned for my SHELTIES went right out the door, big time.
> SHELTIES mind thoughts are.... " what can i do for you "
> CORGIS " if i do it.....what do i get......i'll think about it " Micki exercised that thinking. Big time.


I bought hard treats and soft treats.  Have learned I need to use only soft treats with Bella.  With hard treats, Bella stops to chew them.  . I swear I have never ever seen a lab or a poodle stop to chew a treat.  With them, it’s in the mouth into the the stomach, they barely swallow.  I’m not even sure that bigger dogs have an esophagus.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Bella is gorgeous, and obviously very happy, and intelligent.
> 
> I remember my daughter's corgi Abbi having the "zoomies" to burn off excess energy..so cute
> 
> The herding instinct is strong in that breed. Once, when we were dog-sitting, Abbi tried to herd my hubby by nipping the back of his legs on a walk. Just mentioning this .. in case it happens to you.


Yup, husband is getting nipped , his shoes while on his feet are getting chewed, and his pants and ankles.  She has tried to bite him as well.  Aww, poor guy


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I don't recall Micki being unhappy when we brought her home.
> But.....
> There was Tia and ShaaLee, so she didn't feel alone, for her litter mates.
> How old is Bella.
> ...


I appreciate all you are saying.  Will post on the socializing question you asked later.  Bella is due to wake up any second and then outside for potty .  I have her nails clipped at groomers, I know dogs can bleed a lot from mail clipping so not taking a chance.

I will also have groomer, when Bella gets older, brush her out twice a month to make sure it is done adequately.  I can do it now,  But when she gets heavier it will be harder for me as I am becoming weaker and weaker over time.  I take very good care of dogs.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I appreciate all you are saying.  Will post on the socializing question you asked later.  Bella is due to wake up any second and then outside for potty .  I have her nails clipped at groomers, I know dogs can bleed a lot from mail clipping so not taking a chance.
> 
> I will also have groomer, when Bella gets older, brush her out twice a month to make sure it is done adequately.  I can do it now,  But when she gets heavier it will be harder for me as I am becoming weaker and weaker over time.  I take very good care of dogs.


Thank you for posting answers......Toenails do need to be done weekly.
Yes, Bella will do a lot of growing, Corgis aren't very big, but they're solid and chunky.
Micki's 24 1/2 lbs......i have a stool at the spare bed to jump on to the bed for brushing.
She's too heavy to lift anymore than i have to.
Bella has herself a great Mom.


----------



## Jules (Jan 16, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Bella has herself a great Mom.


She sure does.  

She sure is adorable.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Pecos (Jan 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella did not cry, scream, or have a fit when put into her crate after dinner.  First time for that and she went right to sleep as far as I know.  Got up, played with her toys, and husband put her
> “fishing pole” together.  This is like a cat wand with a feather on it.
> 
> It is made stronger, for a dog or puppy, and has a rope chew attached to the end.  OMGosh, great toy!  I had put Bella back on her leash since her accident but took the leash off for play with this toy.  You could see her prey drive awaken.  As she ran around chasing the toy as I swished it back and forth and she grabbed and killed her prey.
> ...


My Friend, I really enjoy reading your posts about Bella and the progress you are making.
And LOL, late last night I realized that your story about Bella has many parallels to a good Romance Novel.
LOL, am I hooked here or what?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

@MickaC why 40 people in three months?  I think it’s the least amount for 
puppy to meet.  It is explained this way.  Your puppy meets 40 people, 30 ignore her, and 10 either pet her, give her treats, or talk kindness to her.  She learns people are safe.

The 41 person hits her, or yells at her, or drops something on her, or scares her.  But she doesn’t get aggressive, like anyone else in the world, she thinks what’s that guy’s problem because she has learned people are safe.

Pulled from one of the AKC websites, it says that the first three months of a pups personality is permanently shaped during this time and reflect how the puppy will react to his environment as an adult.  Exposing him to a wide variety of places and situations and people makes a huge difference in temperament.

Confident relaxed dogs are less likely to behave fearfully or aggressively when faced with something new.  Having said that we took Bella to Lowe’s today.  .  Put her blanket down in a cart and walked around Lowe’s.  She got petted by 4 people, all adults , no children anywhere, so that brings her to 10 people 30 to go.  Plus lots of people who did not pet her.

She hated Lowe’s.  The sounds, the smells, the noise, but she did calm down often.  Allowed people to pet her and nipped no one.  She also barked, cried, howled, shook in nervousness, and expressed her unhappiness which we ignored.  As everyone knows, when you pet a dog or make eye contact that says you approved the behavior.  We did not.

During her calm moments she got petted and told what a good girl she was.  After one loop around the store, we left.  When we got into the car and she settled in my lap on my blanket, OMGOSH did she bark me out.  Serious tongue lashing about how unhappy she was.  Took her a few minutes to vent and I ignored her while she did it.

Soon as we got home, she ran over and peed.  She did not pee her blanket in the store or poop, so good sign.  She wasn’t afraid, just very very mad.  She is now sleeping comfortably up against heart beat puppy.  Might take her to petco later to today, really interesting smells there.  But I am waiting for her play pen to be delivered from Amazon.

If you do not socialize puppy you usually end up with a dog that you can not trust to not fear bite or just bite.  These dogs become unadoptable usually.  Such a shame.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

Pecos said:


> My Friend, I really enjoy reading your posts about Bella and the progress you are making.
> And LOL, late last night I realized that your story about Bella has many parallels to a good Romance Novel.
> LOL, am I hooked here or what?


Sorry @Pecos husband insisted I have her fixed so no boyfriend and no puppies.  Puppies were on my bucket list, but have crossed them off .  I am really happy you are enjoying the posts though.  I wanted to track and share our progress.  

Also, I am less depressed as I have a little one to raise and nurture, which is what I like to do.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

Got Bella registered with AKC.  She is currently sleeping on my foot, .  I am a dog pillow.  She is doing better walking outside on the drive way and in our yard.  I also walk her on some landscape rocks and dirt.  It’s important to walk dogs on as many different surfaces as possible.

I was in a dog training class, for services dogs, when we went to a sports good store.  The entrance was kind of fake pebble stuff so as to not be slippery during winter.  One dog refused to walk one it, and that’s a failed service dog.  Service dogs do what they are told or they are out.  Sometimes the behavior can be correct, sometimes not.  This is why it is so hard to train your own dog.

Bella’s barking will be an issue and a struggle to stop.  The ignore works to a certain extent but when she gets older we will have to use a spray collar-centrella.  It’s a lemon scent and dogs hate it. You can carry it with you for spray dogs who challenge you when you walk.  Does not hurt them.

So Bella decided there is nothing like a good roll in the dirt and preceded to roll and roll and roll in the dirt.    And she is a bit smelly but I don’t want to bathe her yet, but sometime next week into the kitchen sink she will go for a good scrub.

The slow feeder I bought is too large for her, and I wanted to return it, but husband decided to keep it as she will grow.  The seat belt is also too big but keeping that for sure as she will grow into it and they had only a couple.  In today’s world you cannot be sure when some thing be available again.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

Size 8 1/2 shoe


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

Vicious puppy


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 144940Size 8 1/2 shoe


Awww.... all tuckered-out. 

She needs a bath, Aneeda.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Awww.... all tuckered-out.
> 
> She needs a bath, Aneeda.


Yup, if you smelled her you might wish you have Covid.


----------



## Jules (Jan 16, 2021)

Hope Bella realizes how extremely lucky she is that you found each other.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 144940Size 8 1/2 shoe


Mission Accomplished!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

Bella has spent the majority of the day playing under her raised bed. She is has to scoot herself under and then reaches out and grabs a toy and pulls it under with her. She often rolls on her back and pushes the bed up and down with her paws. Puppy push ups. It must be exhausting because she has slept more today after playing this way.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 16, 2021)

Bella is so cute. Playing under her bed reminds me of kids who have more fun with the box than the gift.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 16, 2021)

Now, I want one, but Marley nixed that idea.  She won't even look at the pictures of Bella.  Nor any other dog for that matter.  But in reality, when we encounter another dog, she attempts to socialize immediately and  is hurt if rebuffed.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> @MickaC why 40 people in three months?  I think it’s the least amount for
> puppy to meet.  It is explained this way.  Your puppy meets 40 people, 30 ignore her, and 10 either pet her, give her treats, or talk kindness to her.  She learns people are safe.
> 
> The 41 person hits her, or yells at her, or drops something on her, or scares her.  But she doesn’t get aggressive, like anyone else in the world, she thinks what’s that guy’s problem because she has learned people are safe.
> ...


Aneeda, i wasn't the one questioning ...why 40 people in 3 months...was someone else, and now i can't find that post.
Micki and i took manners 1, and manners 2, classes.....so i learned a lot of what you have been describing.
In fact we took manners 1 twice.....didn't do very well the first time.
Socializing is very important, calmness, and behavior away from home.
Attention tasks is something we do daily...... because......nothing is free.
When i'm done brushing Micki, before she gets her last treat......she has to give me 3 kisses on the cheek......and she can count......never more than 3. lol,lol.
Took manners/obedient classes with Micki because.........my methods i used on my Shelties did not work with Micki.
All the classes she got to see her sister, one of her brothers, her half sister and her uncle.
The instructor owned her half sister and her uncle.......Micki's mom that i got her from had her sister and brother there......helping and participating in class.
Sometimes if the rest of the students weren't there yet.......we let the corgis go.......5 corgis doing their corgi thing.
Classes were in a building.

I commend you, Aneeda, for giving Bella the best opportunities to be happy, healthy, and educated.
You'll have great years of loving companionship together.

Something i learned in class is " a tired puppy is a well behaved puppy.

Voicing her opinions.......that's built in with all corgis.

Good nite BELLA.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 17, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Aneeda, i wasn't the one questioning ...why 40 people in 3 months...was someone else, and now i can't find that post.
> Micki and i took manners 1, and manners 2, classes.....so i learned a lot of what you have been describing.
> In fact we took manners 1 twice.....didn't do very well the first time.
> Socializing is very important, calmness, and behavior away from home.
> ...


Oh, sorry, thought it was you.  I brushed Bella yesterday, not one stray hair on the brush plus never any loose hairs on my pants.  Is this because it is so cold now?  My house is a bit cold as well as the thermostat does not work well.  Will get a new one at the next stimulus check.  Apparently I can live with a cold house, but can’t live without a puppy.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 17, 2021)

She is so cute! It is interesting to read all about her.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 17, 2021)

New morning, up very early to take Bella out.  Walked around house trying to get back on track with walking, puppy pen did not get delivered yesterday.  . Bella follows me and is doing a better job of staying out of the way and not between my legs.  She stops sometimes to play with a toy.

Then we did sit training.  I realize I have been over feeding her.  I’ve been giving a cup a day, supposed to be a half cup.  This time I trained first with treats, then gave dog food, worked better.  Then with the walking, the playing, and breakfast she has settled down to sleep.

She is sleeping at my feet and lays her head on my foot, my badly extremely painful arthritic foot.  I move my foot.  She scoots and puts her head on my foot, again.    Rinse, repeat; rinse repeat,  Oh good lord.  Finally she claims the bottom of my blanket as a pillow and leaves my foot alone.  When she wakes up, out for potty.  I want a nap.  When do I get a nap, or a shower or breakfast?  

I just had to have a puppy, didn’t I?   Yes, yes I did.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> New morning, up very early to take Bella out.  Walked around house trying to get back on track with walking, puppy pen did not get delivered yesterday.  . Bella follows me and is doing a better job of staying out of the way and not between my legs.  She stops sometimes to play with a toy.
> 
> Then we did sit training.  I realize I have been over feeding her.  I’ve been giving a cup a day, supposed to be a half cup.  This time I trained first with treats, then gave dog food, worked better.  Then with the walking, the playing, and breakfast she has settled down to sleep.
> 
> ...


Quite the learning curve, huh. It'll get better and better.  With time, for sure. Take us a pic, please, when you get a chance to.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 17, 2021)

Bella woke up from her nap in a mood.  I tried to put her harness on and she tried to bite my hands off.  Ok, then miss crabby butt, back in the crate you go for another hour.  Hour later much better mood and harness is on, kind of.  

She is a much smarter pup than I thought she would be.  I would say 98 % potty trained, comes running every time you call her, and responds well to no 95 % of the time.  However, she is now very comfortable and the biting has started in for real when she is very excited and she is almost always very excited.  . Seriously got to watch where her mouth is.

I got her loaded on the clicker.  Started sit training, and she is doing well, kind of.  A lab will sit on command, then you click the clicker, and give the treat, and the lab puppy immediately bounces up.  And the process starts again.

Bella sits on command, I click the clicker, give her a treat, and she stays sitting. When I don’t hand her another treat, she starts cursing me out, bark bark bark, gimme gimme gimme.  As if to say you wanted me to sit, I’m sitting, so give me ALL THE TREATS.  

I get up, walk a short distance away, she stays sitting.  This is NOT how it works.  . Ok.  I am may not be a genius but I should be smarter than a corgi, maybe.  I walk further away, call Bella pup, pup, pup, in my best talking voice to a puppy I’d like to kill, and she comes towards me and I say SIT.  She sits, I click.  Rinse, repeat, 10 times.  Hmm, Bella 1, Mom 1.


----------



## Jules (Jan 17, 2021)

Has she quit nipping at Mr A’s pant legs yet?


----------



## MickaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella woke up from her nap in a mood.  I tried to put her harness on and she tried to bite my hands off.  Ok, then miss crabby butt, back in the crate you go for another hour.  Hour later much better mood and harness is on, kind of.
> 
> She is a much smarter pup than I thought she would be.  I would say 98 % potty trained, comes running every time you call her, and responds well to no 95 % of the time.  However, she is now very comfortable and the biting has started in for real when she is very excited and she is almost always very excited.  . Seriously got to watch where her mouth is.
> 
> ...


You're getting the hang of a corgi's world........Awesome training.......Corgi's cuteness.......Corgi rules......she's allowing you to take lead.....Lol...Lol.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 17, 2021)

I am proud of you.  There is no way I could handle a puppy these days.
I like my sleep too much lol...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 17, 2021)

Jules said:


> Has she quit nipping at Mr A’s pant legs yet?


Nope


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 17, 2021)

Took Bella to target to buy some small bully chews for her, then to Khols to return some stuff.  Plopped her little service vest on her, which will only fit for a couple more weeks if that.  Had to carry her as she has not had her second shot yet.  She was fine in both stores, probably cause I was carrying her, and we were not there long.

Got the puppy pen, yay.  Set it up in the living and left one end open, and put her in it.  . She was so mad!  Cursing at me cause she didn’t realize I had left one end open.  Finally she calmed down looked around, saw the opening, and ran out.  Came and sat right in front of me, and bark bark bark.  . Corgis certainly talk back and have tempers.

All her toys are in the pen so she runs in to play with them, forgets she can run out, and starts barking up a storm, then remembers, runs out, runs all over the house, then back into the pen.  Rinse, repeat.  The pen will let me close her in so I can take a shower etc and not have to crate her so much which is nice.  Also wear her out, maybe she will sleep longer.

I will also start fetch training using the pen so I don’t lose the little balls under the furniture.  When she no longer needs it, I will use it in the garden for veggies.

She seems to have sit down pat.  She is way too smart.  She is a full time job.


----------



## Jules (Jan 17, 2021)

Bella has a feisty personality.  Wonder if anyone else in your house can be described as such.  . You two are absolutely meant for each other.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 17, 2021)

I have not yet figured out what to do about the rolling when walking, or attempting to walk, Bella.  We don’t get very far before she lays down and starts to roll.  She rolls herself totally up in the leash!  I have to bend down  and unroll the leash from her body.  Couple more steps, yup, she’s rolling again.    Takes forever to walk her to the end of the driveway, and our driveway is short.

And my back is not happy with the bending, I mean, I got her in hopes of not bending so much. Hmm, the best laid plans .  I hope this will end as she grows older.  Since we are waiting for her shot I cannot walk her anywhere but in the house and outside my house.

She will walk beside me in the house for a little bit, but if I try to walk her in the house, on a leash, it’s all four feet out, belly down, and drag the puppy time.  She suddenly has a very bad memory as to what leash walking is all about, what feet are for, and how to stand up.

Reminds me of my husband.  Hey, want to take a walk?  Nope, he says, going watch tv while I snack on popcorn and put a puzzle together.  Then I‘ve got to go to the bathroom, hang my clothes up, and have some lunch.  

Hmm, I did not ask for your morning schedule, you could just say no.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 17, 2021)

Jules said:


> Bella has a feisty personality.  Wonder if anyone else in your house can be described as such.  . You two are absolutely meant for each other.


LOL That may be the understatement of the day.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have not yet figured out what to do about the rolling when walking, or attempting to walk, Bella.  We don’t get very far before she lays down and starts to roll.  She rolls herself totally up in the leash!  I have to bend down  and unroll the leash from her body. Couple more steps, yup, she’s rolling again.   Takes forever to walk her to the end of the driveway, and our driveway is short.
> 
> And my back is not happy with the bending, I mean, I got her in hopes of not bending so much. Hmm, the best laid plans .  I hope this will end as she grows older.  Since we are waiting for her shot I cannot walk her anywhere but in the house and outside my house.
> 
> ...


As far as the rolling goes......give her only the amount of leash for her to be at your side.....when you see she"s about to roll, pull up on the leash gently, so she goes into the sit position, give her a few seconds, if it works, treat and or praise, then carry on, if she persists, back to her crate or pen for time out. No succession, no treat.
She'll get it......
Welcome to Corgi world.......they can be very stubborn.

Did you ever think that Bella and yourself would be celebrities here at SF........but.......i don't think that Bella will want to share the royalties......it's a Corgi thing.........everything is hers........a Corgi thing.......Lol....Lol.


----------



## Oldguy (Jan 17, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Welcome to Corgi world.......they can be very stubborn.


I believe Corgi means stubborn in Welsh.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 17, 2021)

I'll talk really quiet so Bella can't hear me....but since she part corgi, she may already know.......CORGIS are the breed of ROYALTY. My MICKI certainly knows it, comes with their birthright. I'll let you decide when and if you want to tell Bella.        GOOD NITE BELLA.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 18, 2021)

Oldguy said:


> View attachment 144727Bandit and Smokey say "Welcome Bella" or was it Rose?


Love Bandit and Smokey.......did you get them as pups......how old are they.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 18, 2021)

Oldguy said:


> View attachment 144729and Goldie said "You go girl!"


Another awesome one, Goldie........you have 3.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 18, 2021)

OldEnough said:


> My sweet doggie in this picture was a pound puppy that looked nothing like this when I adopted her. We had no idea that she was a Corgi mix.
> She was so special! Fun, sweet, energetic and loving.  I would adopt another Corgi mix in a heartbeat when I'm ready.
> She has been gone for a year and a half now and I'm still having trouble moving on but I will.
> Love every minute that you have and be patient.  You will be so richly rewarded.


She is so precious......beautiful......you must miss her terribly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2021)

MickaC said:


> As far as the rolling goes......give her only the amount of leash for her to be at your side.....when you see she"s about to roll, pull up on the leash gently, so she goes into the sit position, give her a few seconds, if it works, treat and or praise, then carry on, if she persists, back to her crate or pen for time out. No succession, no treat.
> She'll get it......
> Welcome to Corgi world.......they can be very stubborn.
> 
> Did you ever think that Bella and yourself would be celebrities here at SF........but.......i don't think that Bella will want to share the royalties......it's a Corgi thing.........everything is hers........a Corgi thing.......Lol....Lol.


Teaching good leash manners to a puppy or dog is very difficult for me and for most everyone, I believe.  I have her on a 4 foot leash for now, and I hold the leash at arms length away from me in order to get her out from under my feet.  With big dog puppies you just have to nudge them, said move, and they catch on.

Small dogs are more of a challenge it seems.  While she is out away from my feet, she rolls.    Trying to control where she is, deal with the rolling, and avoid falling are a bit of an overwhelming challenge.  I like your suggestions but until I can get her walking by my side, consistently, they will have to wait.

Of course, she also rolls off leash .  She enjoys rolling.  . I let her out of her crate and she runs towards the puppy pen where her toys are, it went like this.  Run, roll, run, roll, run, roll.  She is a joyous puppy.  Having made it to the playpen she played for a few minutes, ran out, rolled on her back for a good back scratch on the carpet, doing a little wiggle, roll action while her paws waved in the air.

She has so much more personality than any other dog we’ve owned.  They were all so predictable and basically same in behavior.  She is not.  I see why people like these dogs.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 18, 2021)

I think it is great that she has adjusted so well to you Aneeda.  Of course the attention and love are the major players here and she feels it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2021)

@MickaC celebrities, ahh, Bella might be a forum celebrity (certainly hope everyone enjoys the stories of her life), sadly I am not a celebrity.  I am, hmm a member of her posse, her assistant-in-chief.  You know, as in the person who cleans up the celebrity’s messes, as in poop.  

The puppy pen.  So glad I got the puppy pen, have moved the raised bed and all her toys into it which greatly lessens my risk of a fall.  (As I write this Bella is sleeping at my feet, her head on my foot, of course. )  While she was busy playing in the pen I shut and latched it.

Not happy, barking, howling, crying, jumping and her absolute lost of control as she worked into in a frenzy.  I have learned that when she is this worked up if you touch her, she will seriously try to bite you.  (I bought a pair of cowhide gloves in case I do have to pick her up.)

The goal is not barking when penned up, learning to self soothe, and reducing the risk of an anxiety disorder.  I went about my business which was doing laundry, making my breakfast, and eating.  Sometimes I was in the room with her, sometimes not as the behavior continued for an hour.  .

I was sitting right by her a good deal of the time.  She finally stopped (she rarely gets upset in her crate anymore.  She needs to generalize that behavior).  She stopped barking, I stood up, she starting barking, I sat down.  Repeat three times.

Then I touched the pen, barking started, stood there, no eye contact, took a latch off.  Took three tries to finally open the pen back up with no barking.  She ran out, plopped herself down on my lap blanket, head on my foot, and asleep.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 18, 2021)

Complaint:  Not enough Bella pictures


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Complaint:  Not enough Bella pictures


doesn’t show Bella very well


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2021)

Bella is quiet cause she has a bully stick


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2021)

Second pee accident or on purpose as in you took my bully stick away sooo I am going to pee on the rug. Hmm, big surprise when, in the middle of peeing, mom pick her up and took her outside where she finished.  

She has pretty much stopped biting at my feet and legs except when she is mad, but even then she has started to bump me with her nose.  Still tries to bite hands though . Boy, does she have a temper is it the the corgi or the heeler?  Idk.

She is picking up toys and running with them through the house, yay.  She is becoming very demanding boo as in I want to eat NOW.  Nope, not now.   Bark bark bark.  I want a treat now.  Bark bark bark.  Nope.

No longer treating for sit.  She knows the command but expanding its usage.  She must sit before going in and out of house.  Not going to open when she barks, doors not going to open until you SIT Bella SIT.  Fine, I’ll sit, but now I am mad and I am going to bite your shoe, so there.  . Whatever.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2021)

There a ball in there. Me want ball. Yeah, she can’t get it open either


----------



## Pepper (Jan 18, 2021)

She is so sweet and beautiful, I love her Aneeda!


----------



## MickaC (Jan 18, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Second pee accident or on purpose as in you took my bully stick away sooo I am going to pee on the rug. Hmm, big surprise when, in the middle of peeing, mom pick her up and took her outside where she finished.
> 
> She has pretty much stopped biting at my feet and legs except when she is mad, but even then she has started to bump me with her nose.  Still tries to bite hands though . Boy, does she have a temper is it the the corgi or the heeler?  Idk.
> 
> ...


I was waiting for when she starts her nose poking.......it's a Corgi thing......when Micki wants something, attention, or whatever else is on her agenda, she does the nose bump, to me, to Shaalee, to Noah.......she's quite forsefull, poor little Shaalee......almost knocks her over.
The other habit of Corgis........she does the pawing thing on you, like she's digging, and for the same reasons.
I think you mentioned in a post.......her big rip around the house, and they can turn around and spin on a dime, the type of ripping around they do.......you guessed it.........Corgi thing.........you should see 5 of them ripping at manners class.
Not really calling it temper........she's trying to be the boss, asserting her royal status...Lol  Lol  Lol.
No matter what.....Micki has to get the last word in.........always......if we're having a scolding session.......as soon as i turn my back.......she'll let out a bark........turn back around to her........BIG HAPPY CORGI FACE.
There's another thing i was going to mention is........when she's in her crate, crate guarding.......her space. Walking by, or to near, she'll do a defend thing.

Corgis have a very distinct personality, unlike any other.........and they don't share any of their secrets.
Sounds like she's forming a great attachment with you. Wonderful.

Do her ears stand up or flop down, hard to tell in the photo.

When you have time, could you post a photo with her standing........like to see how long her legs and how long her back is.
Love seeing her snaps.

How did the mix of corgi and blue heeler come about.

Do these people breed them as such........or were they a family litter.

GOOD NITE......Aneeda and Bella.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 19, 2021)

I know i left it under there, I know I did


----------



## MickaC (Jan 19, 2021)

TOO CUTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickaC (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 19, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I was waiting for when she starts her nose poking.......it's a Corgi thing......when Micki wants something, attention, or whatever else is on her agenda, she does the nose bump, to me, to Shaalee, to Noah.......she's quite forsefull, poor little Shaalee......almost knocks her over.
> The other habit of Corgis........she does the pawing thing on you, like she's digging, and for the same reasons.
> I think you mentioned in a post.......her big rip around the house, and they can turn around and spin on a dime, the type of ripping around they do.......you guessed it.........Corgi thing.........you should see 5 of them ripping at manners class.
> Not really calling it temper........she's trying to be the boss, asserting her royal status...Lol  Lol  Lol.
> ...


She hasn’t started the crate guarding thing yet.  She is not a fan of her crate and still has to be put in it.  I haven’t found a treat yet that she totally loves enough to crate up for.  She rarely barks in the crate now and is learning, slowly, barking gets you nothing.

I am thrilled for the nose bump instead of the bite .  She still tries to nail us, husband more than me .  I’ll try and get a picture of her standing up.  The pictures are hard to take as she is rarely still .  She has started to watch a little tv.  There is one super cute picture of her with a toy, but I have yet to capture it as she is always running with it.

One ear is straight up and the other flopped over.  The flopped ear shows no sign of straightening.  Google says it can straighten up to 4 months but I doubt it will.  It looks pretty “broken”.  Her legs are pretty short as far as I can tell.  Mom was a miniature red heeler.

They breed cowboy corgis.  They have a miniature red heeler mom, and a full size blue heeler mom.  The blue heeler pups have longer legs.  Dad is the corgi, I think he herds their goats.  Bella has a short, non fluffy, coat now and no shedding at all even though she is now a house dog instead of in a cold garage.  I think she has the heeler coat.  Less shedding but still “blow outs”.  The speckles on her white are from the heeler.

If you look at the picture of her next to the shoe, I thought it shows her back pretty good.  I’ve only seen pictures on line of the other corgi puppies and I can’t really tell, but I think her back might be a bit shorter.  Her face, to me, has that Fox look.  Her litter mate really looked more corgi, but no speckles.  @MickaC


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 19, 2021)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 145351


How old is she/he?  Wow, can you weave it, stuff a pillow, make a wall hanging?  Bella has no shedding yet, is not fluffy, has no long hair, but she is just over 8 weeks so maybe that will change.  Although, I hope not.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 19, 2021)

So potty training is going well, but Bella started to go by the front door this morning.  I had just taken her out an hour ago, put her back in her crate for an hour as I tried to go back to sleep, and could not.  Clearly, her routine is you take me out of the crate, I go potty-inside, outside, don’t care.

So, her mom has learned a lesson .  I got to her, grabbed her up, took her outside where she finished up.  Fortunately she is one of those puppies that stops peeing when you pick her up.  However, she won’t stop when you say no.    Once outside she will pee or poop within five minutes unlike a lab or poodle which you get to walk for at least a half hour.

Used the food puzzle to give her snack and then dinner.  Her “nose” does not work well yet.  Plus she does not yet vacuum the kitchen floor. She did better at dinner but still needs the cups tuned upside down so she can pick them up.  She is supposed to “dig/paw” at them, but shows no such skills at all yet.  

While I decreased her food a little as she wasn’t eating everything, I notice she has lost a little weight.  I am sure due to her high level of activity.  So, I’ve increased her food back up, but added peas and carrots to her kibble.  Also put peanut butter in the puzzle.

Her stomach is good and no problem with the added variety.  It says corgis get bored easily.  She probably found the kibble boring.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 19, 2021)

This is the best I can do @MickaC for standing up, she moves very fast


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 19, 2021)

Snack was again in the puzzle, but this time I put in peas and carrots, dog treats, and, yes, CHEESE.  Bella was like CHEESE, gotta have CHEESE, mom-help.  How do I get the CHEESE?  Dig, dig, dig, I know how but doesn’t work.  Whine, whine, whine, CHEESE, and then she nosed the end, the cup flopped up, and CHEESE.  Eventually all were uncovered.

I covered only four, the rest were uncovered.  I didn’t want to cause her too much frustration.  Even though the puzzle is rated easy she is young and it was hard.  4 small pieces of cheese to make sure she is not lactose intolerant.  But she LOVES CHEESE.

When it was empty I picked up the puzzle and she sniffed the ground, yay.  This is what I want to see, her learning to sniff the ground.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 19, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Snack was again in the puzzle, but this time I put in peas and carrots, dog treats, and, yes, CHEESE.  Bella was like CHEESE, gotta have CHEESE, mom-help.  How do I get the CHEESE?  Dig, dig, dig, I know how but doesn’t work.  Whine, whine, whine, CHEESE, and then she nosed the end, the cup flopped up, and CHEESE.  Eventually all were uncovered.
> 
> I covered only four, the rest were uncovered.  I didn’t want to cause her too much frustration.  Even though the puzzle is rated easy she is young and it was hard.  4 small pieces of cheese to make sure she is not lactose intolerant.  But she LOVES CHEESE.
> 
> When it was empty I picked up the puzzle and she sniffed the ground, yay.  This is what I want to see, her learning to sniff the ground.


My Micki will go to the moon and back for CHEESE.........
Just watch how much she gets..........love your training with her.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 19, 2021)

Went to petco got a variety of tasty treats like rabbit  didn’t know they had rabbit treats, hmm, treat made with rabbits for puppies, and, duck, and chicken with carrot, etc.  Also decided to sign up for bark box for her.  Today gave her a small lunch cause she had a big snack.

Wow, very angry, first time she demanded more, .  I think the variety has peaked her appetite.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2021)

These stories are so cute!  Bark box Indeed!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 19, 2021)

Just read this entire thread @Aneeda72    ...  Wow,  I'm worn out just reading it all ..  

You're doing such a great job.  ....   11 years w/Bear,   I don't think I could go thru all that training again  ...  

Bella Rose   is adorable,  and you really have gotten prepared for everything.   Sounds like she has such a wonderful new home.  
Good luck going forward.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 19, 2021)

Got her set up for the Bark Box.  Took several tries and the site would not work, chatted and they said they would call me.  Hmm, nope.  Then got an email if I finished enroll they would bump me up to the next level for free.

Ok.  Tried again would not go through.  Talked to my daughter and while I was discussing it with her, it went through.  Lol.  So, all set.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 19, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Went to petco got a variety of tasty treats like rabbit  didn’t know they had rabbit treats, hmm, treat made with rabbits for puppies, and, duck, and chicken with carrot, etc.  Also decided to sign up for bark box for her.  Today gave her a small lunch cause she had a big snack.
> 
> Wow, very angry, first time she demanded more, . I think the variety has peaked her appetite.


What is a Bark box.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 19, 2021)

Got Micki at 12 weeks.......her ears both stood up the day before we got her.
Bella being only 8 weeks, her other ear may stand up yet.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 19, 2021)

Micki has another Corgi cuteness.
She"ll make her trips around the pet beds......with her front feet.....she'll do a pouncing thing.
I call Micki my  "Bunny Butt".........Corgis have the cutest butts.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 20, 2021)

Don't be discouraged because she isn't learning everything right away.  8 weeks is still VERY young to expect complicated learning.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

All of our dogs LOVE cheese.. they'd eat it all day if we'd let them.. but they just get it as a treat...


----------



## MickaC (Jan 20, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Don't be discouraged because she isn't learning everything right away.  8 weeks is still VERY young to expect complicated learning.


I agree, 8 weeks is very young for a big load of learning at once........but Bella is doing fantastic despite her age.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 20, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I agree, 8 weeks is very young for a big load of learning at once........but Bella is doing fantastic despite her age.


Smart dogs can learn a lot in a short period of time, as everyone knows, and she is a very smart dog.  She does not get frustrated but, of course, I do.  Any “job” driven dog wants to do a job so they are eager to learn.  The human adult has the frustration and impatience due to their incompetence to teach little ones so they can understand and learn.   Applies to both puppies and children.

When I get frustrated, training stops.  While I have had a few dogs, and trained all our puppies, I always take the puppies to formal training classes for the socialization and tips I get from the trainers.  I read everything on line to update myself, and I read training books.  Just ordered a new one from Amazon as new better methods of training are explained.

At board and train, and I have sent my 3 previous service dog candidates to board and train after I trained them, the puppies are trained every hour.  I trained Bella with the sit training twice a day, using the clicker and treats.  Then stopped treating.  Then when we went to walk outside I told her sit before I opened the door, waited for the barking to stop, and for her to sit, and in we went.  Same for out.

I am sure @MickaC used this training method as well with her pups.  Sit is the easiest and most important command to train IMO, what do you think MickaC?

Now when we reach the door, in and out, she sits without the command.  Coming in she will get up and bark for me to open the door, I ignore her unitl she sits and is quiet.  As soon as she does the door opens.  But these are not long sits, very short sits cause as everyone has said she is very young.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 20, 2021)

Our morning routine:

It starts when we go to bed.  I take her out twice, every three hours, and the third time is early enough in the morning that we get up.  She pees the first two times and pees and pops the third.  She like to poop along the fence line in the leaves-go figure.  She seems to know the word potty now, time will tell.

After we come back inside I put her into the puppy pen, bark bark bark frantic bark bark bark which I ignore.  Yes, she wants breakfast, NOW.  Her appetite has really improved. I really want her to shut up.    When the barking stops breakfast is served, only she has to sit first.

Bark bark bark, turn my back, bark bark bark, barking stops.  Turn back, go to put food down, give sit command, almost got dish to the floor and she pops up and starts to bark.   Finally, I can put the food down after a really really short sit.

Get my shower, etc, put my bacon on to cook, get some walking done, in kitchen, while cooking breakfast, go sit down eat, more walking, and I notice something.  She stops barking and plays in the puppy pen when I am out of site.  Barks in the pen when she sees me. Hmm.

At this point in time, I usually let her out of the pen.  But she has to stop barking and sit.  Hmm.  I test it.  I sit down in my recliner, bark bark bark.  I get up to let her out of the pen-she stops barking and sits.

*Oh, no, no, no, @MickaC -corgi puppy has trained me!  *So now when I sit in my recliner Bella must stop barking to be let out of the crate, play with her toys, and then I get up to let her run around and have the freedom of the living room.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 20, 2021)

Biting is becoming a real issue when bringing Bella back into the house from potty.  She is so hyper to go play that getting her leash off without a bite is nearly impossible.  And while I put gloves on, the point is not to be safe in the gloves, the point is to stop her biting.

When she is in the hyper corgi puppy zone, it’s bite bite bite when she is touched or picked up.  She wants to go do what she wants to go do.  Google says to get a cotton ball, I am going to use a rag a cotton ball might choke her, and soak it in bitter apple.  Let her have the cloth to bite on and keep it in her mouth for a while so she hates the taste.  This “primes“ her so to speak.  Then soak your hands, using my gloves, in bitter apple and this will stop the biting.

Only if she hates the taste.  I will pick up bitter apple today and give this a try.  I tried the other method of putting my fingers all the way in her mouth, which just made her madder and bite more.  I tried the method of touching the back of her mouth while she is biting down, nope.

I tried screaming when she bites nope.  So, it’s got to be the bitter apple and if that doesn’t work they have other stronger stuff.  The bitting must stop.  She has also decided she doesn’t want her feet touched, most dogs don’t, and bites for that sooo.  Bitter apple it is.

And instead of letting her play after going outside, it’s in the crate for a calmer puppy when she wakes up and a less frustrated human, but I still got to get that leash off her.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 20, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Smart dogs can learn a lot in a short period of time, as everyone knows, and she is a very smart dog.  She does not get frustrated but, of course, I do.  Any “job” driven dog wants to do a job so they are eager to learn.  The human adult has the frustration and impatience due to their incompetence to teach little ones so they can understand and learn.   Applies to both puppies and children.
> 
> When I get frustrated, training stops.  While I have had a few dogs, and trained all our puppies, I always take the puppies to formal training classes for the socialization and tips I get from the trainers.  I read everything on line to update myself, and I read training books.  Just ordered a new one from Amazon as new better methods of training are explained.
> 
> ...


I"m TOTALLY WITH YOU, Aneeda. 
And.....
You're right, frustration appears with us sometimes more than the puppy, time out for both is a good thing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 20, 2021)

Snack includes apples; cheese, and peanut butter. No peas and carrots;  husband ate the rest last night


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 20, 2021)

So I put the puzzle on the floor or snack tray , took her outside, brought her back in, and as she was distracted and pulling on the leash to get to her treats i removed her leash with only a half snap in the direction of my hand.  . Mom 1 Bella full.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 20, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Biting is becoming a real issue when bringing Bella back into the house from potty.  She is so hyper to go play that getting her leash off without a bite is nearly impossible.  And while I put gloves on, the point is not to be safe in the gloves, the point is to stop her biting.
> 
> When she is in the hyper corgi puppy zone, it’s bite bite bite when she is touched or picked up.  She wants to go do what she wants to go do.  Google says to get a cotton ball, I am going to use a rag a cotton ball might choke her, and soak it in bitter apple.  Let her have the cloth to bite on and keep it in her mouth for a while so she hates the taste.  This “primes“ her so to speak.  Then soak your hands, using my gloves, in bitter apple and this will stop the biting.
> 
> ...


There will be trying times........her nipping could be for several reasons........right now i'm thinking.......teething......could be wrong.
I'm going to do some thinking.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 20, 2021)

MickaC said:


> There will be trying times........her nipping could be for several reasons........right now i'm thinking.......teething......could be wrong.
> I'm going to do some thinking.


Please do.  It’s not when I take her out of the crate, only when I bring her inside from potty outside during the day.  No problem for nighttime potty breaks either. The She gets to go out back to play off leash and runs to back door when she wants to go in and no problem with picking her up.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 20, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 145454Snack includes apples; cheese, and peanut butter. No peas and carrots;  husband ate the rest last night


WAY to go BELLA...........I might give you a suggestion........save the high quality treats for new and special tasks and for best behavior.
I save cheese for high quality missions for Micki........eg. - toenail trimming......i use a toenail grinder.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 20, 2021)

MickaC said:


> WAY to go BELLA...........I might give you a suggestion........save the high quality treats for new and special tasks and for best behavior.
> I save cheese for high quality missions for Micki........eg. - toenail trimming......i use a toenail grinder.


Hmm maybe a chunk of it to distract her when we come in so I can get her leash off.  It’s so odd, if I take her to her crate no problem.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 20, 2021)

She has no problem with bitter apple


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 20, 2021)

MickaC said:


> What is a Bark box.


A bark box is a package of goodies for the dog and it is usually sent at a certain time you designate.   It also has healthy treats, tips for teaching and the like.   It's  a pretty good deal for the money I've been told.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 20, 2021)

I found information on google that talks about how some puppies are very sensitive and if not touched a lot as a young puppy they can dislike being touched later.  It said these puppies are very squirmy when picked up.

When we chose Bella at five weeks, the breeder and I could barely hold on to her, she was so squirmy.  . I figured, since they were in the garage, she wasn’t handled a lot as a young pup.    The article also talked about reaching over her head and touching her collar.  This can be risky with an older dog but never had a problem with a pup until now. 

As I have to reach over her head to undo the leash, unless she is pulling towards something, this has become an issue.  It says to have her on the floor, reach over her head with one hand, which is when she tries to bite, and distract her with a treat in the other hand.  Hmm, I will probably lose both hands.  But, oh  well.

Worked like a charm as soon as she realized i had a treat.  

It also detailed getting her used to handing as in getting her feet touched.  Lately she hates HATES having her feet touched.  But when I hold a treat in my hand and she gnaws at the treat, touching paws is tolerated.  Still got all my fingers.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 20, 2021)

I am starting to suspect that Bella’s personality is more red heeler than corgi.  Red heeler do not like to cuddle or even be touched a whole lot.    What is recommends is lots of handling during puppyhood.  . Alrighty then.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes, i can see your conclusion about physical touching.
So they feel comfortable with touching, been held, etc. .........it's high on the recommend list.
But.....
There are some that just don't feel cuddly.
Try daily rub downs with your hands, massages, petting, all over......can be enjoying for her.....i think it will just take time with Bella.

My Sheltie, Tia who passed 2016. One of the quirks she had was.......her space.
She wasn't really a cuddly puppy.......she needed her own space......If you were sitting with her, maybe sometimes too close, she would do the unhappy scold to me.

I think the reason may have been because.......
Any picture i saw of her showed she was scrunched in a the back of the crate/kennel with her 5 siblings.
She would always come sit with you, but, as long she has her space, if not she did grumble, and on the bed, don't take to much room there either. 
Never any issue doing her nails, brushing. trimming her feet, but.......don't take her space.......she remained the same through her life.

Now Micki.......she was one of those that didn't do a lot of cuddling, she would sit beside us, be petted, not necessarily cuddling.

Doing her toenail was a performance......my now ex would hold her while i did her nails.......but many time not cooperating......he wasn't very patient, and scolded her, roughness in his voice.......she was not a happy camper.
One time while waiting on him.......i started her nail by myself, and was done before he came to help.......from then on i did Micki's nail by myself.

Now Micki....... insists on cuddling, tons of petting, rubbing all over, getting as much couch space as she can muster with her BUTT.......ha ha.
A grown Corgi has enough force in that bunny butt of their's to push a human over to get more room...........and " THAT is MICKI "

The biting with her razor blade teeth.......she didn't do that much.......refused to play rough anywhere around her head or month, which is something she liked to do.
Even now.......you have to watch your fingers, she can be very rough in taking treats.......when i hand one down......command is to sit and then proceed giving her treat......but, very slowly, if she looks like she's going to be rough about it which seems to be her way......pull the treat back and try again,  i do this once, then she's more gentle.

Every dog/puppy is different about how they learn......... they're mannerisms.....good, bad habits, personalities.
I'm seeing a lot of Micki in Bella.

Sorry........my typing finger is getting very tierd.
Tomorrow........Bella.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 21, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Yes, i can see your conclusion about physical touching.
> So they feel comfortable with touching, been held, etc. .........it's high on the recommend list.
> But.....
> There are some that just don't feel cuddly.
> ...


Yup I pick her up, rub her all over try and touch her feet without getting bitten, it’s going to be a long period of time before she is happy with the foot touching.  She really hates being on my lap.  I’ve started crated her more and making her sleep more, I think this will help her not getting hyper.

She is not rough taking treats.  I can currently hold the treat and she will nibble at it so lucky that way.  Doing that as I reach over her head and touch her collar to try and enable me to put leash on and off without being bit.    Shot on Friday, puppy class starts on Saturday.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 21, 2021)

Slow progress with Bella.  Part of Bella issue with walking out the door was she knocked over a gate on herself that denied her access to some wires.  Seems when she walked by that spot she got really mad-at me.    Removed the gate but have confined Bella to puppy play pen so she has a better wake/sleep ratio.

Apparently, some of her crankiness is caused by her being overtired.  I can relate.  . I continue to have petting sessions with her, with feet touching and if she tries to bite I scream bloody murder which can startle her enough to get her to rethink biting.

She now has a really good appetite and I use the puzzle at every meal as a slow feeder she as she now wolfs her food.  

A new issue, when I take her out to potty, she grabs a section of leash and attempts to play tug of war.   I just stand there, gazing off in the distance, wondering if I should have bought a toy poodle while she pulls and growls and does her tugging thing.  When she is done, we get back to going potty.

I no longer have to shove her butt into the crate.  Once she gets to it, which can be a tussle as she tries to grasp my socks, or shoes, or slippers, she goes in.  50 percent of the time I can pick her up without risking a hand or finger, but she has started biting at my feet and legs again.  One step forward, three back.  It’s going to be a long puppyhood.

She continues to be very very demanding.  She is not a “chill” dog for sure.  I read more on her behavior and female corgis can also be aggressive puppies.  Oh goody.  Shot tomorrow but I made a mistake and dog training does not start till the 30th.  So far we are the only ones on the class which is disappointing as I want puppy socialization.

I have asked the trainer to bring her pup, a slightly older lab.  She could use a bigger puppy to teach her manners. Ok, got to put her to bed.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 21, 2021)

Have you ever heard the phase " Honeymoon is Over "
Little Angel has turned into a puppy now.
Has she being given any privilege to do exploring in the rest of the house.......on leash, if you don't trust her with accidents.
Do you have play sessions with her, other than just her and her toys.
As far as toys are concerned........i learned in class.......that.......do not leave all toys out all the time.
Suggested was to leave out maybe 3 or 4 or 5 toys for daytime play.....the good toys bring out when it's playtime, with you and Bella, then when that playtime is over, put the good ones back away till next play together.
This was suggested in class........iI used to have in the kitchen on the farm an open shelf close to the floor, where all toys were kept, so that the purpose was they got them when they wished, whenever.
The answer in class was.......they will get uninterested with them......and more often than not.......do want to play with them anymore.
So i gathered several small bunches of toys, put them away, till was time to play with different ones.......that way....toys were missed, gave them the impression that there were new toys, or they missed them.

I think both you and Bella both will enjoy the classes.

Both Micki and her sister, Campbell both carry quite an attitude trait........non of the brothers did.......2 queens in the litter.

Routine is very important.

Some aggressiveness could be her trying to gain control

To put my long jabbering to bed........

A person cannot compare one's puppy to another puppy........they're all different, just like us.......what works for one may not work for another.

So happy and proud of you, Aneeda, for entering classes for Bella and yourself. ENJOY.

Be a good girl, Bella.

Will love to hear how things go with that.......i'm sure Bella and you will do great.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes, I bought a lot of toys and rotate them.  Boredom is bad.  Yes, Bella and I play outside in the back yard as she gains confidence with the freedom of the yard and me sitting close by.  Today making a puppy pen in the back for safety so she can not eat yard crap; and she is afraid of neighbors dogs so keeps her away from close up by dense contact.

This way she can play a bit outside with mom inside and not get frightened.  But have the freedom of the non garden larger yard.  But she mostly wants to lay by my feet, same as inside.

I time everything she does.  She is a energize bunny dog so I break up her day and then crate for naps.  Yes, honeymoon is over for sure.  She has been able to explore the whole house on her own which has caused a few more accidents but those are to be expected since we have no way of knowing what other dogs left presents.

I don’t know what you mean by play sessions.  I give her massages three times a day to encourage relaxation, trust, and biting control.  I have screamed so much to startle and control biting I now have a sore throat .  But it has started to work.  High pitched screaming to sound like another puppy is hard on the throat apparently.

We walk on leash outside around the property until her second shot which is today.   We visit stores.  After second shot we can visit parks and I am looking forward to taking her to a local public farm with horses, cows, various birds.  Tired of staying home myself.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 22, 2021)

Got Bella her shot.

She has decided she will go potty outside when it’s nice and inside sometimes cause she really didn’t have to go anyway and it’s too cold, too windy, too rainy and ops.  Sorry.  The cat did it.

Hmm, we don’t have a cat.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi Bella. Nice to meet you. My name is Micki. I'm a girl, so that's why my name is spelled with an i instead of a y........i turned 9 years old the 8th of this month........Could you ask your Mom if i can come over and play sometime......i could show you some fun tricks. [ better known as my bad habits. lol lol lol ] Don't tell my Mom.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Biting is becoming a real issue when bringing Bella back into the house from potty. She is so hyper to go play that getting her leash off without a bite is nearly impossible. And while I put gloves on, the point is not to be safe in the gloves, the point is to stop her biting.


Just a suggestion of what worked well for me when training pups not to bite me or anything else off limits.  I'd buy a bag of small rawhide bones with the knuckles.  I never left the pup there with them for chewing unsupervised, these were just for no bite training.  

Both my husband and I was sure to keep one in our pocket around the house.  When the dog went to bite on our hands or something else not appropriate, we immediately whipped out the bone and said something like, 'No, you chew on this!' They were distracted and started chewing on the bone instead, as soon as they dropped it and walked away, lesson over.  The bone was picked up again and pocketed for the next time needed.  Worked like a charm, all household members must be on the same page and correct bad  biting, don't have to do it very long for the dog to catch on.

Also, nothing more effective than a reliable Sit command.  To get the leash off her, or to stop her from jumping up, a Sit command is key to avoiding a lot of aggravation.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 22, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just a suggestion of what worked well for me when training pups not to bite me or anything else off limits.  I'd buy a bag of small rawhide bones with the knuckles.  I never left the pup there with them for chewing unsupervised, these were just for no bite training.
> 
> Both my husband and I was sure to keep one in our pocket around the house.  When the dog went to bite on our hands or something else not appropriate, we immediately whipped out the bone and said something like, 'No, you chew on this!' They were distracted and started chewing on the bone instead, as soon as they dropped it and walked away, lesson over.  The bone was picked up again and pocketed for the next time needed.  Worked like a charm, all household members must be on the same page and correct bad  biting, don't have to do it very long for the dog to catch on.
> 
> Also, nothing more effective than a reliable Sit command.  To get the leash off her, or to stop her from jumping up, a Sit command is key to avoiding a lot of aggravation.


You brought a lesson learned in manners class back......went through the pages from classes with Micki, and the rawhide bone exercise was something we used as well......and there's a big check mark beside it because it was a very effective learning tool.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 22, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, I bought a lot of toys and rotate them.  Boredom is bad.  Yes, Bella and I play outside in the back yard as she gains confidence with the freedom of the yard and me sitting close by.  Today making a puppy pen in the back for safety so she can not eat yard crap; and she is afraid of neighbors dogs so keeps her away from close up by dense contact.
> 
> This way she can play a bit outside with mom inside and not get frightened.  But have the freedom of the non garden larger yard.  But she mostly wants to lay by my feet, same as inside.
> 
> ...


A fright mode clicked in when you mentioned Bella being outside in a pen, with you inside.
Do you have a fenced yard.
If you don't have a fenced yard, i would so much worry about loose dogs, loose people wanted possibly taking her.
Sorry....i wouldn't feel good about Bella being outside by herself. 
Please don't be offended.......this is just my opinion.
Play sessions.........with yourself and Bella......fetch, some tug of war.....not real hard......releases some frustrations she might have.....but don't always let her win.
You're doing great socialisation.......great for her confidence.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 23, 2021)

MickaC said:


> A fright mode clicked in when you mentioned Bella being outside in a pen, with you inside.
> Do you have a fenced yard.
> If you don't have a fenced yard, i would so much worry about loose dogs, loose people wanted possibly taking her.
> Sorry....i wouldn't feel good about Bella being outside by herself.
> ...


We have a fenced back yard but this is an old house and while I pick up crap all the time it still rises to the surface including broken pieces of glass.  The outside puppy pen is right below the kitchen window.  I am IN the kitchen.  Gate is always kept locked.  We removed a cement pad that was here, tilled due to trees roots.  Removed roots, put in rocks, totally safe for her.

I am doing this, outdoor pen when weather is nice, for only 10 minutes about 3 times a day.  We are together 24/7 and she needs to learn separation is ok.  Plus she is fussy about where she potties, you know inside on carpet  or on front yard and won’t potty in back yard Even when she has free range.  I think it’s neighbors dogs that make her nervous.

Also, made the pen big enough to start playing fetch, I have the balls , but it rained all day yesterday a d last night-first time in 6 weeks for moisture.    I order a plastic type pad to put under her indoor playpen on top of the carpet, not slippery sonce she has back tracked on potty training, to be expected, of course.  As you know dogs are not fully house trained till they are 2.

But for now, back to basis.  Potty outside, crate inside while we wait for Amazon to deliver today.  I am glad you are keeping me on my toes, what you say always gives me ideals.  Thanks
@MickaC


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 23, 2021)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 145806View attachment 145807 Hi Bella. Nice to meet you. My name is Micki. I'm a girl, so that's why my name is spelled with an i instead of a y........i turned 9 years old the 8th of this month........Could you ask your Mom if i can come over and play sometime......i could show you some fun tricks. [ better known as my bad habits. lol lol lol ] Don't tell my Mom.


If only I could send Bella to your house , she is so cute!  How much does she weigh?  Bella has a blocky front that I think is a red heeler look.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 23, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just a suggestion of what worked well for me when training pups not to bite me or anything else off limits.  I'd buy a bag of small rawhide bones with the knuckles.  I never left the pup there with them for chewing unsupervised, these were just for no bite training.
> 
> Both my husband and I was sure to keep one in our pocket around the house.  When the dog went to bite on our hands or something else not appropriate, we immediately whipped out the bone and said something like, 'No, you chew on this!' They were distracted and started chewing on the bone instead, as soon as they dropped it and walked away, lesson over.  The bone was picked up again and pocketed for the next time needed.  Worked like a charm, all household members must be on the same page and correct bad  biting, don't have to do it very long for the dog to catch on.
> 
> Also, nothing more effective than a reliable Sit command.  To get the leash off her, or to stop her from jumping up, a Sit command is key to avoiding a lot of aggravation.


Yes we are working on sit all the time.   She has a selective hearing issues  as well.  I use treats to distract her at massage time, but at nine weeks it’s going to be a long road.  I am finding a small dog is much different than a big one.  I have not owned a small dog in 48 years, she is so hyper.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 23, 2021)

For some reason potty training has really gone to, well, shit.  . Took her out, she peed, she pooped, put her in play pen to play, she peed.  Hmm.  Put her in crate, she napped, took her out, she peed, she pooped even though we have a dusting of snow.

Brought her in, put her in pen to play, she pooped more.  I mean she is 6 pounds I don’t even know where she keeps all this poop and pee.  . I mean how much can a small puppy store.  Apparently a lot.  Then she starts barking cause she doesn’t like poop in her play pen.  .

Back into the crate she goes for a nap.  She never has an accident in her crate.  I think we will go back to crate, outside potty, crate for a week and playing only in the outside play pen which she can’t be in now cause of snow, and rain.  This is why I wanted to do doggie litter training and avoid these issues.

Husband doesn’t take her out.  He’s back in I don’t want a dog mode.  Which is fine, he doesn’t have a dog, I do.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 23, 2021)

@Aneeda72, been enjoy reading about  you & Bella.

Went on  an online  puppy search this afternoon.
Boston Terriers are still out priced for us.

So came across site that had mixed  Boston Terriers ,,,,,,,,, and some  cross bred Corgis with Bostons!
There was  a video  of  them   running around,, so cute.
Believe it to be Amish  breeders in Ohio.

Hubby watched the video with me ,, remarked  about  how short their legs were.
Video made me smile & wonder  about  what  that  cross  breed  would be like.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 23, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> @Aneeda72, been enjoy reading about  you & Bella.
> 
> Went on  an online  puppy search this afternoon.
> Boston Terriers are still out priced for us.
> ...


Thanks she is an interesting dog, I like her shortness, but she is very difficult lately .  Seems she has to potty on either dry ground or carpet, but this is one battle I am going to win.  She escaped the puppy pen in the backyard, when I went potty , but she could not escape the yard.  Luckily she still comes when called, I called her, and like a lighting bolt, she appeared.

Gave me a scare though.

Boston terriers are as little as a 1000 here and as much as 3000.  Corgis run 1500 to 2500.  Mixed corgis 700.  But I wanted a mix so that worked For me but I can’t believe how expensive small dogs are.  A purebred German Shepard 500.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 23, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> If only I could send Bella to your house , she is so cute!  How much does she weigh?  Bella has a blocky front that I think is a red heeler look.


Well of course she can come here to play with Micki. She now weighs 24 1/2 lbs..........last May she weighed 27 lbs.........to heavy for her.......she's a fair bit small smaller than her siblings. She was NOT happy with the diet. 
Yes, you are right........large breeds are very much different than small breeds......in just about every way.
Selective hearing........Micki...big time........Shaalee and Noah, pretty much never, listen well.
Micki does hear....the listening part is on pause and delay..........Corgi thing.
I don't think potty training take 2 years........but possibly to take in more advanced tasks and manners, behavior.....2 seems to be the magic age.
I not by any means, telling what you should do, i not there, looking on, she seems to be crated a lot, and how long in a day.......nite time is a yes.
I've had many trials with my guys, past and present......no 2 are the same in training.
How's Mr. of the house and Bella getting along.
Here comes that sleepy mode coming again.....

Good nite Aneeda and Bella.......be a good girl.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 23, 2021)

If I understand right, Bella doesn't like to poop on snow? Maybe try putting down a shallow pan of dirt or doggy/kitty litter when you take her outside while there's snow on the ground.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 24, 2021)

I read where corgis, and heelers naturally will go after family members trying to herd them if they haven't animals to herd.  Genetic instinct in them.  They do learn that they are family members, but will want to be boss.  Marley, who is a combination shepherd and welsh border collie has a slightly stubborn streak, but she knows that I will always win any resistance nonsense, so she acquiesces quickly.  I worked with her on chewing her food instead of simply gulping it down and she chews everything thoroughly.  I have found out that with this type of herding dog, they are lazy if they do not have a job, unlike the corgis and heelers.  Marley just accepts she's a family pet and happy as a clam.  Bella will come around with the house training in time.  She's still a baby.  But, the nipping will take some doing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 24, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Well of course she can come here to play with Micki. She now weighs 24 1/2 lbs..........last May she weighed 27 lbs.........to heavy for her.......she's a fair bit small smaller than her siblings. She was NOT happy with the diet.
> Yes, you are right........large breeds are very much different than small breeds......in just about every way.
> Selective hearing........Micki...big time........Shaalee and Noah, pretty much never, listen well.
> Micki does hear....the listening part is on pause and delay..........Corgi thing.
> ...


She actually is not crated that much for a 9 week old.  She needs to sleep 20 hours a day as a puppy but I’ve had to structure that as she is very hyper and won’t fall asleep anywhere but her crate. 

We go outside every 2 hours to 3 hours during the day depending on sleeping and every three hours throughout the night.  After potty we walk in front of the house up and down during the day, then, now that she is back on track with potty outside, play pen for 15 minutes to half hour.

When she starts getting hyper, I recognize she is tired, much like a two years old human child, and into the crate for sleep.  Big dogs just drop where they are and sleep, she does not.  15 minutes twice a day in the outdoor play pen which she hates as there are a lot of overwhelming noises out there.

Then a few laps out around the back yard.  When I let her have more time out of the crate and she got less sleep, she started to loose weight and even though I fed her more she still lost weight.  Seriously she does not have an off switch so I have to monitor her closely.

We took a walk down the street yesterday but now it rained then snowed so all outside walks are off until it melts off as too unsafe for me.  I think, as I said before, more high active cattle dog personality than corgi.  No impulse control at all.

But she has regained the weight she lost on the schedule I have her on, and is back on the recommended amount of food.  Training class starts Saturday and hopefully I can get some input on her biting, although she is biting less hard, sometimes.  She does seem to like the snow so playtime in back yard is still possible.

Its an interesting journey with a go, go, go, go, and go puppy instead of a lab or poodle who like to go then sleep.  . It certainly would be better to have a second puppy, better for me .  Only in terms of tiring her out, or teaching bite impluse.

She/we will get to where we need to be, but it certainly is a test of my patience and stamina.  I am so tired, .  Oh, still no sheding which is strange.  Even poodles will leave hair all over you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> If I understand right, Bella doesn't like to poop on snow? Maybe try putting down a shallow pan of dirt or doggy/kitty litter when you take her outside while there's snow on the ground.


She actually started liking to poop in the house, because I think, she dislikes the process of going outside.  I have to get her out of her play pen as running and playing around causes the pooping , you know exercise.

She is not a fan of being held, heeler personality, then leashed up, hates leash, then walked to the door trying to bite my feet all the way, then sit at the door, then outside refusing to poop until I suppose she can’t help herself or find the exact right spot.  It’s a twenty minute process.  Then reward for potty, for now, is a walk in the front sidewalk, twice, which she loves.

Then back to the front door, where she plays tug of war with her leash until she gets bored.  Then she sits, barks and then jumps up and we wait till barking stops, it’s not an automatic door, barking does not open it.  Once she sits, and is quiet the door miraculously opens.

Then, like a race track driver almost to the finish she hell bent for leather rushes in side, stopped abruptly by the leash.  At which point, she starts barking hysterically and biting at my feet which are in my slippers, and biting hard.  She wants to get back to her toys.

Now, it’s nap time.  Like a tired human two year old just home from the park screaming and fighting not to go to bed.  But to bed she goes.  First a drink, which calms her, then crate.  Five seconds later, after half hearted barking, sleep.  And we repeat this every two hours or so.  

Course she gets four meals a day, backyard time, where she refuses to potty as there are dogs on both sides.  She is slowly making friends with the golden retriever mix, but stays away from the heelers on the other side.  I really have little time but to rest in between session with her.  But as she gets older, it should improve.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 24, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I read where corgis, and heelers naturally will go after family members trying to herd them if they haven't animals to herd.  Genetic instinct in them.  They do learn that they are family members, but will want to be boss.  Marley, who is a combination shepherd and welsh border collie has a slightly stubborn streak, but she knows that I will always win any resistance nonsense, so she acquiesces quickly.  I worked with her on chewing her food instead of simply gulping it down and she chews everything thoroughly.  I have found out that with this type of herding dog, they are lazy if they do not have a job, unlike the corgis and heelers.  Marley just accepts she's a family pet and happy as a clam.  Bella will come around with the house training in time.  She's still a baby.  But, the nipping will take some doing.


Yup, the nipping to hard biting will take a lot of time, it seems.  I will be using my little bit of “extra” money to train her.  I have pretty much back scaled on buying anything extra to achieve this goal.

When she reaches four months old and has all her shots, she will get a week of board and train to help settle her, work on the nipping which I expect will still be an issue, and work on a long sit.  I have learned not to rush a dog or a child.  Actually all the water and sun in the world won’t make a squash ripen any faster than it’s set time either.

You just have to wait.  

 if she were a lab or poodle all this would have stopped and she would be firmly potty trained, and or my house.  But she is a crazed little girl so I expect, while she is smart, she will be slow.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 24, 2021)

Cats are so much easier!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 24, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Cats are so much easier!


I am not a fan of cats, but I did ask my husband about a cat, and that was a huge no.  . It wouldn’t have been a good situation for the cat or me.  He likes dogs.  He runs hot and cold with Bella because he has issues with me, not her.  When I die she will make him a good companion.

I had this in mind as well when I bought her.  A “tougher“ dog is a better companion for him as he does not/can not watch where is walks (due to his weight) and all those accidental sorry I stepped on your paws hurt feelings won’t be taken so seriously by Bella, I hope.

Plus he’s a sit by my side guy not in my lap and Bella likes to sit by you but does not want to cuddle.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 24, 2021)

I like dogs too, Aneeda but never lived long enough in a place I felt was proper for a dog.  I always loved my friends' dogs, and 2 of those were corgis.


----------



## Oldguy (Jan 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, still no sheding which is strange.


Remember these words in six to 12 months...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 24, 2021)

Oldguy said:


> Remember these words in six to 12 months...


Spring blowout, yup


----------



## MickaC (Jan 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> She actually is not crated that much for a 9 week old.  She needs to sleep 20 hours a day as a puppy but I’ve had to structure that as she is very hyper and won’t fall asleep anywhere but her crate.
> 
> We go outside every 2 hours to 3 hours during the day depending on sleeping and every three hours throughout the night.  After potty we walk in front of the house up and down during the day, then, now that she is back on track with potty outside, play pen for 15 minutes to half hour.
> 
> ...


Imo....Aneeda.....the second puppy is not a good idea, especially if you get both as puppies.
Neither will have any interest with you.
Someday down the road, if a person wants the second little family one.....waiting till one is an adult.....another member can arrive......the first one will have already an attachment to you.
Wow.......20 hours of sleep.......sorry, i disagree with that.
I'm very surprised at the " no shedding ".........healers are heavy shedders as well.
I don't remember how much Micki shed when she was a puppy.....seems so long ago.....9 years to be exact.....but maybe she turned into a shedding machine when she got her adult coat......that's making sense to me.
Puppies......puppies......puppies...... aren't they wonderful.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 24, 2021)

I think I have to go take a nap now Aneeda, after reading all that you do.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 24, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Imo....Aneeda.....the second puppy is not a good idea, especially if you get both as puppies.
> Neither will have any interest with you.
> Someday down the road, if a person wants the second little family one.....waiting till one is an adult.....another member can arrive......the first one will have already an attachment to you.
> Wow.......20 hours of sleep.......sorry, i disagree with that.
> ...


Well, I goggled it on several sites and my other puppies/dogs slept a lot as well so, , you are not disagreeing with me actually, you are disagreeing with google


----------



## MickaC (Jan 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I goggled it on several sites and my other puppies/dogs slept a lot as well so, , you are not disagreeing with me actually, you are disagreeing with google


OOPS.........Sorry....... don't want to disagree with google


Pepper said:


> Cats are so much easier!


Have had many house cats from the time i was born, and up to around 1989.
My choice after my last two passed away, were to have dogs for my next family.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, the nipping to hard biting will take a lot of time, it seems.  I will be using my little bit of “extra” money to train her.  I have pretty much back scaled on buying anything extra to achieve this goal.
> 
> When she reaches four months old and has all her shots, she will get a week of board and train to help settle her, work on the nipping which I expect will still be an issue, and work on a long sit.  I have learned not to rush a dog or a child.  Actually all the water and sun in the world won’t make a squash ripen any faster than it’s set time either.
> 
> ...


Smart little girl.......she has plans for Mom.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> She actually started liking to poop in the house, because I think, she dislikes the process of going outside.  I have to get her out of her play pen as running and playing around causes the pooping , you know exercise.
> 
> She is not a fan of being held, heeler personality, then leashed up, hates leash, then walked to the door trying to bite my feet all the way, then sit at the door, then outside refusing to poop until I suppose she can’t help herself or find the exact right spot.  It’s a twenty minute process.  Then reward for potty, for now, is a walk in the front sidewalk, twice, which she loves.
> 
> ...


Aneeda.......what did you do with all your time before Bella.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

Aw, baby girl!!!!! She is so dang cute, Aneeda!!!!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 25, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Aneeda.......what did you do with all your time before Bella.


I got some sleep


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 25, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> @Aneeda72, been enjoy reading about  you & Bella.
> 
> Went on  an online  puppy search this afternoon.
> Boston Terriers are still out priced for us.
> ...



If you've ever been to an Amish breeder's place, you'd never buy another dog from them. I have had the privilege of being there when a few were shut down.      Nasty people when it comes to breeding.
One of my favorite rescues came from a shut down Amish bunch. My little Judy (aka Ju Ju bee)I called her my bump and go. Poor little thing had never been out of a 2 foot cage, except for breeding. When I first got her, she would only walk in 1 foot circles.  She also had no idea what grass was. (scared her the first time she stepped on it). We caught them as they were about to kill her and throw her on the pile of dead dogs they had out back.  as she had cancer and was blind in one eye. (diseased so bad, we had to have it removed ). She now rests easy in Fl. along with Noop, Patti cake, and Elliot.
This was the last picture I have of her. The day the vet could do no more and I had to end her suffering. She still brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 25, 2021)

@squatting dog ,,
Was  looking over the online dogs.
What?? that is no pup.
There were 2 brown Boston Terriers listed as pup. 340 wks  old is No pup.
Besides both pictures  showed   that the   2 females had been nursed at  sometime.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 25, 2021)

Regarding the Amish.
They live around us  in  this rural area.
Like  all sects there are good &  bad.

When I had  horses,,one of  the girls hired an Amish bad to shoe  her horse.
Since  mine needed shoe also, both horses were  taken to  our small garage.

Horse number  one had never  been shod .
Amish  man took out a  a thin nylon  rope  to use as addition to its  halter.

Then the fun started.
Which ended up with horse # 1   bashing its head on low beam,, stunned it  & fell to ground!
"Sit on its head!"      growled the   man.

Shaking I    did that,  thinking   ,OMG.
Horse1  got new shoes put on that way.

My horse was an old had at getting shod,, no problems.

I took the Amish back to his  home,, thinking ,never agin will you handle any of  my animals.

When driving  past any of their farms,, notice that you seldom see a dog in the yard.
To them all animals were put on earth for our USE.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 25, 2021)

Well, I didn’t buy my puppy from the Amish.  But a few decades ago I bought two puppies from what I later learned was a puppy farm.  Got them home, and turns out they were very sick.  Seems at one point they must have eaten a rotten mouse.  Months of vet treatment and, in the end, both were put down.  Their intestine simply gave up.  Same happened with a very expensive poodle pup we later bought from a breeder.

People pay so much for puppies now without knowing where they are from and can end up with very sick dogs, even when they know where they are from.  @squatting dog your pup was very lucky that you found her.  Did you have the cancer treated?

My daughter had a dog with breast cancer and spent thousands on surgery and chemo although I urged her not to.  The cancer spread throughout her body.  Breast cancer in poodles is common.  Seizures are common in poodles.  I now think poodles are overbred and will never buy another one.  But, then again, as old as I am, Bella will be my last dog.

In the end, her beloved dog had to be put down, after what I felt was an awful year of misery in an effort to keep her alive, a disservice IMO.  When one of our poodles had breast cancer, we let her live as long as she was comfortable without intervention.  Then we had her put down.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 25, 2021)

Going back through my pictures, I found the picture of her cage when I picked her up. How many doggies would want to spend their life in that?


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I didn’t buy my puppy from the Amish.  But a few decades ago I bought two puppies from what I later learned was a puppy farm.  Got them home, and turns out they were very sick.  Seems at one point they must have eaten a rotten mouse.  Months of vet treatment and, in the end, both were put down.  Their intestine simply gave up.  Same happened with a very expensive poodle pup we later bought from a breeder.
> 
> People pay so much for puppies now without knowing where they are from and can end up with very sick dogs, even when they know where they are from.  @squatting dog your pup was very lucky that you found her.  Did you have the cancer treated?
> 
> ...



Yes, we had a vet treat her cancer and for a while we thought we had defeated  it. We were wrong, but I was able to give her a couple of oh so short years of happiness and loving.
I suppose that's the price we pay for being people who just have to rescue a fur baby if we can. We have a poodle here now that suffers from seizures and so far, we are able to medicate and regulate them. 
We live by this creed.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 25, 2021)

This morning with snow on the ground and 22 degrees outside I started potty on demand training.  This will demonstrate that Bella is able to think things through as Independent herding dogs are expected to do.  It will also show how smart she is, .  But I am smarter, I swear.

She woke from her nap.  Outside to potty, pee, click, treat.  She walked, maybe four steps away, squatted, peed a bit more, looked at me, I clicked, she sat, and I gave her a treat.  I could see the wheels turning in her brain.

Walked her half way down the street, and back, then again.  Took her to potty place, as I want her to poop.  She squatted and manage to pee, again.  Click, sit, looked up expectantly, treat.  Hmm.  She almost never has a pee accident in the house, poop is another issue.

Walked her over to a place where I’ve left her poop to encourage her to poop there.  Squat, more pee.  OMGOSH poop already.  Click, sit, treat.  She wants to go inside.  So do I, it’s cold, my bad foot hurts, poop already.  When she realizes she can’t go in, and no more pee is coming out, she sniffs her previous poo, , does the I have to circle around poopie dance, and poops.

Wait! are those angles singing hallelujah?  YES!  Yes, there are angles, singing.  Good dog, click, sit, double treats.  Inside we go.  I put her in her puppy pen for play.  Puppy pen is now sitting on the floor since I moved the dining room table, chairs, moved the rug, (husband refused to help, as it’s your dog you do it, whatever).  Anyhow.

I go to the bedroom to take off my boots, I swear to all that’s holy, Bella looked at me when I came back, squatted, squeezed out four drops, FOUR DROPS of pee, sat, and looked for her treat.  *When pigs can fly Bella, when pigs can fly.  *


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 25, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Going back through my pictures, I found the picture of her cage when I picked her up. How many doggies would want to spend their life in that?
> 
> View attachment 146193


This is also why you never, ever, buy a pet store puppy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 25, 2021)

Yesterday was my favorite sons birthday and he came over to the house for birthday cake and to get his birthday money.  He always chooses money for his birthday.  His oldest brother and significant other came as well.

No one had seen Bella yet and they all loved her but none of them wanted to risk a nip in trying to let pet .  We are talking and suddenly Bella starts her strange braking that indicates she is about to take a dump.  Ugh, pizza, chocolate cake, and puppy poop.  NO!

She stops sniffing, husband grabs her up, hustles her outside.  Meanwhile a discussion of potty training starts and how did I know she was going to go by sons girlfriend who has never had a dog. Yup, never, or any other pet either.

Husband brings Bella back in and my oldest son says, well.  Well, what?  Well, we just spent 10 minutes talking about if she pooped or not.  Inquiring minds want to know, did she poop?  YUP. It’s always about Bella, always.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 25, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> If you've ever been to an Amish breeder's place, you'd never buy another dog from them. I have had the privilege of being there when a few were shut down.      Nasty people when it comes to breeding.
> One of my favorite rescues came from a shut down Amish bunch. My little Judy (aka Ju Ju bee)I called her my bump and go. Poor little thing had never been out of a 2 foot cage, except for breeding. When I first got her, she would only walk in 1 foot circles.  She also had no idea what grass was. (scared her the first time she stepped on it). We caught them as they were about to kill her and throw her on the pile of dead dogs they had out back.  as she had cancer and was blind in one eye. (diseased so bad, we had to have it removed ). She now rests easy in Fl. along with Noop, Patti cake, and Elliot.
> This was the last picture I have of her. The day the vet could do no more and I had to end her suffering. She still brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry........
People like that should not have a place in this world.
I'm so in love with what you did for her, in making the remainder of her life feeling love.
Thank you.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 25, 2021)

The two female dogs I mentioned in the earlier post were each priced at $1,200.
So  Boston Terriers have 5 to 8 pups per litter,
Most pups online   priced at from $1,595 upwards to $2000+.

I think those  two dogs probably made their owners  some  serious money.


I don't know if the Amish breeders  breed their  dogs at every cycle or  skip one.

Yes, I'm being a bit harsh when I say at least they are trying to sell them,,instead of killing them.
Whoever gets them will   have their  hands full trying to train them to be a good pet.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 25, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> The two female dogs I mentioned in the earlier post were each priced at $1,200.
> So  Boston Terriers have 5 to 8 pups per litter,
> Most pups online   priced at from $1,595 upwards to $2000+.
> 
> ...


I think any dogs priced above 2000 are robbery, but then again, puppies are expensive to raise.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 25, 2021)

Aneeda,,
When I sold  our puppies back in the 1980s,, prices   started out at $100.
Last litter  was still under $200.

We were lucky that our dog  could give birth without any help from  the vet.

Haveing the breeding pair did  give our  teen age sons  first hand expernice   about   where dogs came from.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> This morning with snow on the ground and 22 degrees outside I started potty on demand training.  This will demonstrate that Bella is able to think things through as Independent herding dogs are expected to do.  It will also show how smart she is, .  But I am smarter, I swear.
> 
> She woke from her nap.  Outside to potty, pee, click, treat.  She walked, maybe four steps away, squatted, peed a bit more, looked at me, I clicked, she sat, and I gave her a treat.  I could see the wheels turning in her brain.
> 
> ...


I have a book called " When Pigs Fly ".........Training Success With Impossible dogs......written by Jane Killion.
A dogwise Training Manual.......
It was given to me by Micki's 1st Mom......Quitude Pembroke Corgis.
GREAT MANUAL.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 26, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I have a book called " When Pigs Fly ".........Training Success With Impossible dogs......written by Jane Killion.
> A dogwise Training Manual.......
> It was given to me by Micki's 1st Mom......Quitude Pembroke Corgis.
> GREAT MANUAL.


I’ll see if it is on Amazon


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Bella had a great morning and played in her puppy pen for half hour before stopping, staring at me, and then a bark.  Grabbed my coat and she starting barking furiously and out we went.  She went, got her treat, came inside, ate breakfast, and now resting after wolfing her food down.

I have started uncovering her, in her crate during the day, so she can watch tv, watch me watch tv, sleep, or just practice laying in her crate without barking her brains out while we both wait for her to need to go poop.  Seems like I spend my life waiting for her to poop.  I might be obsessed with her potty training but it’s very important to get it done.

Yesterday, on our outside walk, on the way past the house she started having a fit trying to go home.  I thought maybe she is tired.  Naw, she never gets tired.  But I took her home, she raced for her potty area, and pooped.  OMGosh, so impressed she did not poop on the street.

I walk her on the street.  I have to use my cane instead of my walker.  She walks ahead back and forth in front of me.  Then she walks behind back and forth and then tries to run in front of me.  Then she walks between my legs.  Then she runs besides me and grabs my pant leg, bite bite, bite.  I am taking my life in my hands, walking this dog.  

Ive tried 6 harnesses from Amazon and sent then all back as they do not fit her right.  The leash in on her collar and I am terrified she will get a neck injury as she will unexpectedly zoom off at a run, hit that collar that stops her, and flip over.  I am going to go to the pet stores today and see if I can find a harness that will fit.  It costs more, such is life.

Bought her a car seat at the pet store.  It was outrageously expensive, but i couldn’t order return order return from Amazon trying to get a good quality car seat for her.  It is dangerous for her to be on my lap and when we go to get out, she wants to jump out.  Typical puppy.

Still hates being outside in puppy play pen, and I put her out twice a day for 15 minutes and bark bark bark.  Refuses to play with her toys or chew her bully stick.  I suppose eventually she will get used to it.  In spring when we work on the yard, she will have to be contained.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Her face is more “Fox“ like every day.  She’s not much bigger yet.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Bella did not love the car seat.  We gave her a bully stick and she kept dropping it over the side. She jumped out twice so we had to fix that and tell her firmly to stay in her seat.  She tried to chew on the car seats, the seat belts, and throughly licked her car seat so now it’s nice and clean, .

I did not get to buy a new harness for her because she seemed stressed so after we returned a couple of things so we went back home.  She will get used to it eventually.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 146318Her face is more “Fox“ like every day.  She’s not much bigger yet.


How many hours each day does Bella, spend in her cage?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> How many hours each day does Bella, spend in her cage?


I have answered this question in detail already.  It’s a crate not a cage, she’s a puppy not a parrot.  How long does your dog spend in a crate, oh wait, I remember you don’t have one.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 26, 2021)

I wish I could figure out how to post a video I tried but it did not work. It’s fun to watch Bella play in her puppy pen.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have answered this question in detail already.  It’s a crate not a cage, she’s a puppy not a parrot.  How long does your dog spend in a crate, oh wait, *I remember you don’t have one.*


Right you are, but if we did have a little puppy or dog, it would spend zero time cooped-up in a restrictive cage.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Right you are, but if we did have a little puppy or dog, it would spend zero time cooped-up in a restrictive cage.


Good for you, pee and poop everywhere, chewed up walls and furniture, and the first time puppy bites into a cord it’s dead.  Wonderful pet parent you would make.    As I said before ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 26, 2021)

@MickaC found that book on Amazon, it’s 20 dollars and since I just bought a new book ”puppy training in 7 easy steps“ so I can raise a perfect dog I won’t buy it yet.  Bella bit me good today, she still hates being leashed up.

The potty training is going really well, however, or as I call it the *treats for poop program*.  Remember when you gave your kid a piece of candy or a cookie for going on the toilet, yup, it’s like that.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2021)

@squatting dog 
You're an excellent person.  Excellent.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 26, 2021)

I love the puzzle feeding tray.  Today Bella had chicken, kibble, apple, and kibble with small milk bones.  She, of course, chose the chicken first.  Sniffed it right out and ate both servings first.  I thought she’d like the apples next, but nope.  

She uncovered a kibble, but surprise, she didn’t eat it.  Instead she went to the center piece and chose the kibble with the mini milk bones, eating the milk bones first.  Then sniffed out all the kibble spots, and lastly uncovered and ate the apples.  She is an expert now on this puzzle box.  I’ll have to get a harder one next.  

She has started to bark in her play pen when she wants to go out to go potty and she has not had an accident in the house in, hmm, couple days so she is back on track.  I removed her raised bed from the pen as she liked to potty on it.  I will put it in her outside puppy pen, which she still hates, since the outside pen is rocks.  She can lay on the raised bed, maybe that will make a difference.

She is still hard to walk, but walking her tires her out, keeps her nails trimmed, and I get steps in.  She tries to eat everything, of course.  Silly pup.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I’ll see if it is on Amazon


I'm not sure where she got it, other than she did order it online from somewhere.
When i mentioned Micki's 1st Mom.......she was the owner of Quietude Pembroke Corgis.
She hasn't raised a litter since Micki and siblings.
She never bred for the purpose of selling puppies.....was breeding for show, agility and she loves them to no end.
What she didn't choose for that were placed in quality homes.........I was so lucky and happy to qualify.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella had a great morning and played in her puppy pen for half hour before stopping, staring at me, and then a bark.  Grabbed my coat and she starting barking furiously and out we went.  She went, got her treat, came inside, ate breakfast, and now resting after wolfing her food down.
> 
> I have started uncovering her, in her crate during the day, so she can watch tv, watch me watch tv, sleep, or just practice laying in her crate without barking her brains out while we both wait for her to need to go poop.  Seems like I spend my life waiting for her to poop.  I might be obsessed with her potty training but it’s very important to get it done.
> 
> ...


Don't mean to be critical.......i was taught in classes.......harnesses are not a training tool......collars are best for training......when she is older, more trained, you can introduce a harness for walking.
Her head should be big enough for a collar......2 fingers in between her and collar.....test it, so you feel it's a good fit.
Tugging on a harness for training doesn't click......you have more control with a collar for training.
Sorry, not trying to be bossy.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 146358I wish I could figure out how to post a video I tried but it did not work. It’s fun to watch Bella play in her puppy pen.


The only way i can post videos here is if i use a different extension. That's all i know.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 26, 2021)

How big an area does her indoor playpen allow her to have.
You mentioned a clicker.......great training item......used it on all my guys.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 27, 2021)

Pepper said:


> @squatting dog
> You're an excellent person.  Excellent.


Thank You.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Good for you, pee and poop everywhere, chewed up walls and furniture, and the first time puppy bites into a cord it’s dead.  Wonderful pet parent you would make.    As I said before ignorance is bliss.


I was surprised when you agreed on another thread to put a dog to death, while on yet another thread, you thought experiments on dogs outrageous and crated a dog is wrong.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 27, 2021)

MickaC said:


> How big an area does her indoor playpen allow her to have.
> You mentioned a clicker.......great training item......used it on all my guys.


Hmm, the play pen is, oh wait, let me get a measuring tape.  Her playpen is 6 feet long and 2 feet wide as I have it set up as she likes to chase her balls around.  I thought about getting two but decided against it.  Her crate is 26” double the recommended size.

She gets the zommies with too much space inside.  This hyper activity state, from what I read, is bad for dogs.  Everything I read said if she gets the zommies to crate her, but that would mean far too much crating.  This size lets her chase her balls without getting nutty.  Zommies must be a small dog thing.

Her outside play pen is longer and wider but she doesn’t like to be in it or outside or where she cannot see me.    I am not putting her in it at this time as it just doesn’t work.  In spring, she can get used to it.  Instead I let her have the run of the backyard twice a day, but she doesn’t like that either and will just come and lay or stand by me.

She dislikes the sounds in the yard, the wind in the trees, blowing leaves, barking dogs, airplanes, etc and various random noises still bother her.  Even on our walks she dislikes certain smells, and sounds but I think she is starting to look forward to her walks.  I think all that quiet time, being raised in a garage, make her a bit shy.

I have to be exceeding cautious of dog intervention.  An excitable little dog got of of its yard the other day and I managed to see it before she did and I turned around.  Then yesterday an older poodle was loose in its front yard.  Avoiding negative dog interaction is important at her age.

She is just getting used to the golden next door, , who is a very gentle old girl.  The dogs in her house were all trained to be non barking so barking bothers her although apparently not her barking.  . She is barking a great deal less though.  75 percent of it, in the house is gone.

Took her a while to load to the clicker but now she gets it.  It has really helped with potty training although sometimes she drives me crazy.  This morning I take her out.  She’s pees.  But I know she has to poop since she only pees at night.  Finally she does.

Back inside she wants to go, put her in puppy pen, bark bark bark, outside more poop, good girl, take her inside as she wants to go, put her in the puppy pen, bar, bark, bark , back outside she’s pees.  Good girl.

Back inside, into puppy pen, bark bark bark she wants breakfast.  Hmm, NO.  Play first while I make my breakfast, eat my breakfast, cause I am pack leader.  Then feed her, then answer your post, she’s done eating, now napping, and now I go get my shower.

And a new day with Bella starts


----------



## Devi (Jan 27, 2021)

@Aneeda72, I've been reading this with interest. What a journey, and thanks for the information and entertainment!

But what are "zommies"?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Devi said:


> Aneeda, I've been reading this with interest. What a journey, and thanks for the information and entertainment!
> 
> But what are "zommies"?


Thanks, I hope people enjoy the posts.  It’s kind of my dog journal.  

I may be spelling it wrong, but it’s when a dog runs mindlessly back and forth very very fast.  If I tried to grab Bella when she did this, she was out of control mad.  On the corgi sites I looked at I found this behavior to be a common complaint/concern of corgi owners.

Every site I looked at said to put her into her crate, as it was caused by an overtired puppy,  much like a two year with a temper tantrum when they get tired.  When in this uncontrolled state she will bite hard and objects to being touched.  @Devi


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 27, 2021)

@Aneeda72 ,, I am another one who is enjoying  your  doggie journal.

I've found another    rescue  site to  dream on about another dog.
The one we have our eyes on is a FrenchBulldog.
He's  almost all white with brown/black around one eye,, a year old.
In the  pictures he appears bigger than what I thought Frenchies were.

I did email the rescue group to learn more  about him.
He' s not  finished  with the foster  care ,, yet.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 27, 2021)

With the morning necessaries done, Bella now has to potty, again.  . It’s light outside, 30 degrees but feels like 17 degrees with a 19 mph wind and gusts to 30.  At 30 mph wind gusts it’s very hard for me to walk.  Hmm.

Bella pees and I decided on one trip up and down the block.  It’s very dangerous as stuff blows in the wind, and you can get hurt.  As I leave the drive way, I notice a double circular cloud over the nearby mountains about 50 miles away.  Hmm.

We rarely have a tornado in Utah, but last time I saw a could like that it became one, a bit worried.  Ok, one walk only today unless it clears up.  Bella wants her walk, but as usual is all over the place and biting at my pants like crazy since I have loose sweats on and they are blowing in the wind.

She hates the noise the vines make on a fence as we walk by and stops, refusing to move.  But I continue on so she has no choice but to continue.  We walked further down the block since no dogs are out in this weather, then turn and walk back.  She poops in her favorite poop place.  Then into the house.

Entering and leaving the house is  difficult for her still.  She stops inside the door and goes nuts, same on way out.  Barking, barking, barking bites hysterically at my feet and legs.  Then she grabs her leash to play tug of war with it.  Same thing every time we exit and enter.

I decide to correct her on the biting, can’t let that pass and then ignore the attempts to play tug of war.  I stand motionless, looking at the wall or the tv sideways, ignoring her growling, pulling on the leash, and trying to engage me.

As soon as she calms, click, treat, and we move into the living room where she pulls like a demon, trying to get to where she decided she wants to go.  I say “drink”.  Oh, yeah, mom, a drink sounds good.  A bit of calmness as she heads towards her bowl of water.  Drink, and into the crate for a much needed nap.  Took her about 5 seconds to fall asleep.


----------



## Devi (Jan 27, 2021)

@Aneeda72 -- thanks for the "zommies" explanation! Spelled right or not, I get the idea.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> @Aneeda72 ,, I am another one who is enjoying  your  doggie journal.
> 
> I've found another    rescue  site to  dream on about another dog.
> The one we have our eyes on is a FrenchBulldog.
> ...


Thanks, I am glad you enjoy the posts.  I think sometimes I sound a little ”preachy” but I don’t mean to be, I really am just preaching to myself and writing my thoughts out loud.  As I try and decide how to handle Bella.

I think French bulldogs are so very cute!  I would love to have one, but so expensive.  I am surprised one ended up in a shelter, but I was shocked when I saw a Yorkie in one of our shelters as well.  French bulldogs, in Utah, sell for 3000 to 7000 dollars.  They are a popular breed here.

I think dogs and puppies always look bigger in pictures which is why I put Bella next to my shoe so her small size could be seen.  But he could be a larger French, as Bella is, so far, is a smaller cowboy corgi.

I would imagine she is in foster care to correct some issues, he might be a biter.  A lot of shelter dogs are.  But most dogs can be helped if that is the case especially since he is a puppy at only one year.  And there is always board and train if he has an issue you can’t address.  I have sent 3 of my dogs to board and train.

Only one dog did not improve and that was, IMO, the fault of the trainers.  You just never know.  I already have Bella’s board and train facility picked out for when she has all her shots.  It says they are experienced aggressive puppy trainers and they have good reviews.  Now, if I can just get another stimulus check, .

I hope you get the puppy.  Did they put you on the wait list for him?  @Sliverfox


----------



## MickaC (Jan 27, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, the play pen is, oh wait, let me get a measuring tape.  Her playpen is 6 feet long and 2 feet wide as I have it set up as she likes to chase her balls around.  I thought about getting two but decided against it.  Her crate is 26” double the recommended size.
> 
> She gets the zommies with too much space inside.  This hyper activity state, from what I read, is bad for dogs.  Everything I read said if she gets the zommies to crate her, but that would mean far too much crating.  This size lets her chase her balls without getting nutty.  Zommies must be a small dog thing.
> 
> ...


You're making a lot of great progress with Bella. .
But........here goes that word....but.
IMO.
Her playpen is far too small......maybe she's hyper for the fact too small an area.
Everyone's available space, i know is different, i was always lucky enough to have large kitchens, 20x12, 20 x15.
And was there any chewing damage......some, but not on furniture, had cedar wood on the bottom 4ft of the walls, there was some chewing.
Was there accidents in the rest of the house while training, some, i always had my steam carpet/floor cleaner handy.
I've never crated any of my little ones very much other than nite time sleep, and time out.
There was always a kennel carrier, for quiet time and sleeping in the kitchen, go in and out if they wish.

PLEASE don't be offended Aneeda....... i don't live there and not in your shoes.......not saying my way was better, it's what i did.

Again......i see a lot of progress with you and Bella.

Continue with the puppying. .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 27, 2021)

MickaC said:


> You're making a lot of great progress with Bella. .
> But........here goes that word....but.
> IMO.
> Her playpen is far too small......maybe she's hyper for the fact too small an area.
> ...


I am not offended.  We tried giving Bell the run of the house, but she would get extremely overwhelmed and over excited similar to her problems with our backyard.  She would play a little, get the zommies, and then lay down refusing to leave my side.  She likes her puppy pen.

Every dog and puppy is different, what works for one is not good for the next.  She is happy, eating and drinking well and playing in her pen. Since I want her for service if I force her into a space she is not ready for, it will ruin her as I am sure you know.  It’s what works for us,  it what we think she needs, as I am sure you know I want the best for her.

As to the harness, yes, she wears a collar which will be used in the beginning training and probably switch to a halter as time passes.  All dogs hate the halter but adjust so, again, going slow. The harness is a service dog harness so we can take her everywhere and necessary.  But she is carried for now in stores cause not potty trained.

I value almost everyone’s opinion, , on this post and your opinion I value. You have given me some great ideals as have others. I may not agree, but your opinions lead to other ideals as does others opinions. *It takes a village to raise a puppy 

@MickaC *


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 27, 2021)

I tried very hard to get this picture for a couple weeks so hope you all love it. The cube is her favorite toy and she plays with toys on top of it. She has figured out how to get the ball out of the cube, but her muzzle is too short. She has to reach through an opening brb


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Potty puppy break .  She has to reach though an opening in the cube, grab the ball and pull it out.  She has managed to reach in, grab the ball, when she backs the toy up against the pen, but with her short muzzle she cannot pull it out.

Someday, she will realize if she puts her paws against the side of the puzzle while pulling on the ball she will get the ball, or her muzzle will get longer.  . In the meanwhile, this is her favorite toy and can not be rotated or bark bark bark.  And rotating just a few non favorite things as she plays with everything.


She spends a lot of time on top of it, chewing on another toy.  I am going to order another one, cause if this toy breaks, OMGosh, she will probably kill me.  Anyway, I highly recommend this toy, hours of fun for her.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 27, 2021)

My emails with  SNORT rescue have been  nicer than the interview with Northeast Boston Terrier Rescue.
As of now I cannot apply  for  the Frenchie.
Wish I could exchange emails with  his  foster  parent.

Was reading CNN about a new  ball for pets.
Sound  like a super ball,, but at $43 I'll pass on it.

Off to get a bit of fresh air


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Popped Bella in her car seat with two stuffed toys and a bully stick.  She promptly dropped them a d started chewing on the seat belts .  But when I corrected her she stopped, after a few times , and earned treats.  Gotta love those treats.

Got us lunch and she was quiet while we ate it, so glad the barking has lessened a lot.  Took her on leash to walk through petco.  Their trainer was there and asked to let, yup.  I discussed her biting. 

The trainer petted her for awhile, letting her bite her fingers, oh, bad move.  Then she pulled her hands away and said, “ I see what you mean, the more excited she gets the harder she starts to bite”.  Yup.  “that can be fixed”. Yup, it will be.

Bella walked all over the store, did not potty and we went outside, took her over to grass, and she potty there.  YAY!!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 27, 2021)

Sounds like progress on the potty training.

I used the words "potty potty " for  ours to poop,,near  her last  years it was,"go poop".
Water for drink.

Took awhile to  for her to learn 'wait'.
Think that one required  going back on leash.

Going back into  house became , 'In.'

My  dog & I did have bad encounter  with a pit bull.
The pitbull had her neck in the kill gripe.
Couldn't stand there , watch my dog get killed.

I   made a grab  for  its  collar,,it ducked.
So I jumped on its back  gabbed the  collar & twisted.
Gave my dog time to run into our garage.
Meantime  pitbull was dragging me around.

One of the guys got hold of her collar,,penned  her up.

I was lucky in that   the pitbull was used to a woman owner.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Sounds like progress on the potty training.
> 
> I used the words "potty potty " for  ours to poop,,near  her last  years it was,"go poop".
> Water for drink.
> ...


She is so not ready for the wait command lol.  I don’t think I’d go up against a pit bull.  No, wait, I seriously doubt I’d go up against a pit bull, but when necessary I carry cintronella spray.  Dogs hate it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 27, 2021)

I was thinking grab behind her head,, she can't turn   her head  back if I'm in close.
To make sure    twisting the  collar  had to choke her.

I've been known to  grab a horse's tail, walk my  way to its head.

Yes,,  I've done  some dumb stuff in my life time.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 27, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am not offended.  We tried giving Bell the run of the house, but she would get extremely overwhelmed and over excited similar to her problems with our backyard.  She would play a little, get the zommies, and then lay down refusing to leave my side.  She likes her puppy pen.
> 
> Every dog and puppy is different, what works for one is not good for the next.  She is happy, eating and drinking well and playing in her pen. Since I want her for service if I force her into a space she is not ready for, it will ruin her as I am sure you know.  It’s what works for us,  it what we think she needs, as I am sure you know I want the best for her.
> 
> ...


Well said.
*It takes a village to raise a puppy.*

I must have a *Whole City.......*
To have control of 3 grown up puppies........Lol Lol Lol.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 28, 2021)

*Oh..Hi. Had a little accident.....no worries.....going to clean it up now.*
Just wait till Bella learns to do this.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 28, 2021)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 146650 *Oh..Hi. Had a little accident.....no worries.....going to clean it up now.*
> Just wait till Bella learns to do this.


From your mouth to God”s ear .  So precious how old?


----------



## Granny B. (Jan 28, 2021)

This thread about your new puppy has given me great comfort! We, too, just got a new puppy and are experiencing a lot of the same issues. Nice to know we are not alone. Mine is a Border Collie / Australian Shepherd mix and he came straight off the ranch (mom is a working ranch dog). Previously I had many Shelties, and he is no Sheltie! Quite the active handful!

"Berry"


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 28, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> This thread about your new puppy has given me great comfort! We, too, just got a new puppy and are experiencing a lot of the same issues. Nice to know we are not alone. Mine is a Border Collie / Australian Shepherd mix and he came straight off the ranch (mom is a working ranch dog). Previously I had many Shelties, and he is no Sheltie! Quite the active handful!
> 
> "Berry"
> View attachment 146658


Adorable!  We had a border collie poodle, one of the dogs we rehomed when I realized I couldn’t keep him for a variety of reasons.  Very smart.  I am not sure about the Aussie side of your pup, we had an Aussie decades ago and he came from a “hyper” line.  The barking, like with Bella, was never ending.  Although, Bella“s barking for no reason has ended, thank heaven.

Now she just barks for potty. .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 28, 2021)

The day has barely begun and I am already tired.    It’s freezing cold outside because of a 20 mph wind so no walk outside for Bella today.  Ordered two new leashes, leashes are so much cheaper on Amazon than in the pet store.  Comes with a travel drink bowl and poop bags.  

Once I get them, I am going to soak her old leash in bitter apple, which she seems to like , and give it one more try to get her to stop grabbing her leash for a game of tug of war.  If it does not work again, I will have to find a different option.

Her biting/nipping is starting to decrease when she is calm.  Going into the crate on her own, on command, is still a challenge.  I have started to let her out of the puppy pen, food bowl in my hand, as I walk towards her crate with breakfast, and say crate.

Bella follows behind, barks for me to put the bowl down, I ignore her.  I reach her crate, put the food in, and she stretches out, butt outside front legs and mouth inside to try and eat.   I still have to bump her butt in . Her food is usually knocked everywhere. It is a process. 

I find myself repeating commands, which I shouldn’t do, cause the command is SIT, not sit sit sit sit.  It is a trap people frequently fall into but this is the first time for me.  Her short attention span causes it and I will discuss the issue with my trainer.  I now understand the frustration I have seen others go through with smaller dogs as they repeatedly repeat the same command.

Still Bella’s progress remains excellent and no more accidents in her puppy pen as she runs me ragged in and out of the house to get her treats for potty.   Makes me wonder just who is training who.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 28, 2021)

The wind lessened so I took Bella for a walk.  Down to the end of the block, past the barking two grown vicious Heelers trying to jump the fence and eat us both.  She barked a little and I corrected her.  Service dogs do not bark.  Stopped before the last house which has a large small dog who Bella is not ready for yet.

We were on the sidewalk and Bella is all over as usual.  Trying to get her to stay off the lawns with no success.  Two houses from ours I notice she has begun to limp.  Hmm.  Puts her foot down, shakes it, puts it down, shakes it.  Not a whimper or whine.

I know what it is, I’ve had them go through a slipper or a shoe, or been dragged into the house and stepped on one barefoot.  This particular thorn is very sharp, like a needle, and has a bulb like ending on it.  This is great cause it prevents it from going all the way in and is easy to pull out.

But boy does it hurt.  I pick Bella up, no attempt to bite, carry her home, lean myself against the house, hold her and her paw, and pull the thorn out.  No whimper, no whine, no attempt to bite me.  Hmm.  Did someone break in and give me a new puppy?

I put her down, she pees, treat, she pooped, treat.  Such a good girl.  I take her inside, put her in the puppy pen, and go back outside to pick up poopsickles.  One of the few remaining joys of my life.

A nice big bag.  Go back in the house.  Oh Great.  BELLA!  Why?  Why?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 28, 2021)

She sits in her puppy pen and stares at me.  Walks over and picks up a piece of her poop, brings it to the edge of the crate, and stares at me as if to say “clean up on isle 9”.  . She drops the poop at my feet.  Oh, Bella, I am so disappointed.

And you are never, NEVER allowed to lick me on the face, NEVER.  . I pick it up, clean up, sit down, and she walks over to another place. “Look mom, I pooped here; there is still some on the floor.” Why yes, yes there is, there is still poop on the floor and possibly a dead puppy in the pen. 

I clean it up.  Sit down.  Bella looks at me, squats, and pees.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 28, 2021)

Sounds  like Bella thought  you needed a 'treat' for taking then  pickly thing out of her foot.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Sounds  like Bella thought  you needed a 'treat' for taking then  pickly thing out of her foot.


I think seeing me leave upset her, we have not let her see us leave before.  Adding that to crate training probably as she has never gone in the crate, knock on my wooden head.  She has broken my heart


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 28, 2021)

She's young   yet,, accidents  happen.

She may of not  finished her  'business' outside when you  bought her in.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> She's young   yet,, accidents  happen.
> 
> She may of not  finished her  'business' outside when you  bought her in.


Well, she SAID she was done, and she wanted to come in, she LIED.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 28, 2021)

Bella”s outdoor play area which she usually hates.  Today she is quietly playing in it.  She still had not bitten me.  Hmm.  I wonder if I need to take her to the vet.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 28, 2021)

Bella will not play in this pen and she will only run around in the back yard if I walk up and down the yard with her, which I do.  As I walk I look for pieces of glass, plastic, and other crap that was left in this yard.

Little tiny pieces of broken stuff to pick up so she won’t eat it and need surgery.  Good thing a cattleman did not buy her, she would have hated the open range.   She like her inside puppy pen just fine, she is not a wide open spaces gal.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 28, 2021)

Are you kidding yourself Aneeda?

In a few more weeks   you will see  her butt  going  over  the nearest hill.
( joking)^^^^


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2021)

SHe's a real cutie, Aneeda, and that play area looks very good for her.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> She sits in her puppy pen and stares at me.  Walks over and picks up a piece of her poop, brings it to the edge of the crate, and stares at me as if to say “clean up on isle 9”.  . She drops the poop at my feet.  Oh, Bella, I am so disappointed.
> 
> And you are never, NEVER allowed to lick me on the face, NEVER.  . I pick it up, clean up, sit down, and she walks over to another place. “Look mom, I pooped here; there is still some on the floor.” Why yes, yes there is, there is still poop on the floor and possibly a dead puppy in the pen.
> 
> I clean it up.  Sit down.  Bella looks at me, squats, and pees.


She's doing a great job training you. Lol Lol Lol.
I know, i've said that before.
She does the most adorable things.
Not a good thing for her to pick up poo, firm no on that one......she might decide poo should be recycled.
She'll like her outside pen in no time.
Do you leave her out by herself.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella will not play in this pen and she will only run around in the back yard if I walk up and down the yard with her, which I do.  As I walk I look for pieces of glass, plastic, and other crap that was left in this yard.
> 
> Little tiny pieces of broken stuff to pick up so she won’t eat it and need surgery.  Good thing a cattleman did not buy her, she would have hated the open range.   She like her inside puppy pen just fine, she is not a wide open spaces gal.


Give her time......the big old world is very big being she's just a little one.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 28, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> This thread about your new puppy has given me great comfort! We, too, just got a new puppy and are experiencing a lot of the same issues. Nice to know we are not alone. Mine is a Border Collie / Australian Shepherd mix and he came straight off the ranch (mom is a working ranch dog). Previously I had many Shelties, and he is no Sheltie! Quite the active handful!
> "Berry"


Another new little member to SF.......awesome.......you probably already know you have a big bundle of energy.
Enjoy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 29, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Another new little member to SF.......awesome.......you probably already know you have a big bundle of energy.
> Enjoy.


Having had a border/collie poodle and an Aussie in the past, she literally has a BIGGER bundle of energy than I do.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 29, 2021)

MickaC said:


> She's doing a great job training you. Lol Lol Lol.
> I know, i've said that before.
> She does the most adorable things.
> Not a good thing for her to pick up poo, firm no on that one......she might decide poo should be recycled.
> ...


Yup, not happy about the poo thing either but she dropped it and she is never left where it sits.  Shin tuz should have been named Shit tuz because they like to “clean up” their mess.  . They are really nice dog except for this.

Yes, Bella gets 15 minutes outside by herself in the puppy pen for learning to not bark.  Barking gets you nothing.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh, I wish that barking could get me _something!
 _


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 29, 2021)

I picked up all Bella’s indoor toys and thrown them in with the towels in case she got poop on them from her last accident.  Today a trip to pet smart is planned to get a spray to erase the smell from the floor.  Perhaps this with help with no go inside.

For now she can play outside, lots of screaming over that this morning, or she can be crated and sleep as screaming wears her out.  She refuses to potty in the back and I have to leash her up and bring her to the front potty place.  It’s exhausting for me.

Vacuumed up all the missed treats, pieces of dog food, and crap tracked in from the yard.  Did the vacuuming with her crate cover up and while she watched intently no barking or fear reaction.  Course I stayed away from her crate.  She has been allowed to walk around the vacuum and sniff it turned off.

Next, with it still turned off, I will put chicken pieces on it for her to eat.  Then turned on to eat chicken off of, then I should be able to vacuum near her crate with no problem and eventually with her loose in the house with no barking and no fear.

After all, she is bound to get potty trained at some point.  Strange that she will potty inside in the puppy pen but refuses to potty outside in that potty pen.  She is added work cause she is small, I think.  I did not realize how much more work a small pup would be.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 30, 2021)

On our walk yesterday, we walked down a some walk busy street.  Bella was not wild about the rush of cars but she did ok until a bus hit its air breaks.  She was done, sat down and refused to move.  Too darn bad, Bella, we walked the last couple feet to the end of the block, me pulling her for once.

Turning around, towards home, she ran to the end of her leash, sat down, and waiting for me to catch up, then jumped up ran to the end of her leash, jumped up, and repeated this behavior till we got off the busy street.  In this process, she stepped on the wrong place on a yard, yup, got a thorn.

Took her thorn out.  Almost got home when the big dog was coming outside.  . Straight towards Bella, barking all the way, and Bella thinking she could bark back.  Nope.  Hush.  Which she mostly did.  Owner calls dog back to her, dog goes, Bella sticks her head thru the fence, big dogs turns around, Bella pulls her head back.   Rinse, repeat till home.

Big dog wants to play.  She’s a very friendly big dog and gentle with small dogs.  Bella will have none of it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 30, 2021)

Big dog  encounter..
How well do you know its owner?

At some point in time.
Perhaps  have a meet & greet with the  two dogs & its owner.

Make sure  both of you  can quickly restrain  them.

Won't Bella  be around  other dogs at the trainers?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 30, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Big dog  encounter..
> How well do you know its owner?
> 
> At some point in time.
> ...


The big dog plays with her daughters dogs including a chihuahua who weights 3  pounds soaking wet.  Bella and her have gone nose to nose thru the side yard fence.  There is one other dog in the puppy class-a 3 month old great pyrenees who weight about 35-40 pounds.  Bella probably 7 

They won’t be playing together.  This is how I always end up with two dogs, I get a dog for my dog.  Not doing that anymore.  I can barely keep up with Bella.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 30, 2021)

Took Bella to two Costcos, petco, and training at Petsmart.  Also took her to Lowe’s first and walked her to the back of the store, then to the side, out the entrance where she pooped, back in and then to Costco where we carried her around.

If she got hit by a grocery cart at this age, game over, so have to carry her.  Took her to the second Costco, got her to pee, and carried her around.  After checkout, it was clearer so let her walk to the exit.

Everywhere we went she got petted and praised so great socialization.  She did not bark at all.  Costco asked if she was service dog, yup, and we had her service dog in training badge on her so no issues.  Some people mistook her for a dog instead of a puppy .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 30, 2021)

At petsmart she whine to pee, husband took her out, not long enough, so she’d peed on the training floor .  I told him when she has to go potty she stays out TILL she goes potty.  He is always afraid he will miss something.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 30, 2021)

Started playing fetch with Bella today.  Bunch of small balls, throw them out one at a time, she brought back about one third of them.  The main problem with Bella is her attention span is so very short and her energy level is so very high.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Started playing fetch with Bella today.  Bunch of small balls, throw them out one at a time, she brought back about one third of them.  The main problem with Bella is her attention span is so very short and her energy level is so very high.


That's a puppy, high energy and very short attention span. Our Bichon is still that way.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 31, 2021)

I was not happy with the trainer that my trainer is training.  She sat in front of my puppy, fed her treats, and tried to get her to perform.  Bella just got more and more excited which I am trying to avoid doing.  Plus this beginning trainer gave Bella a couple commands that we are not working on and they were the wrong commands for what she was asking her to do.  Duh 

I immediately told her to stop that.    Then, I sent the trainer a message that she has to control this young lady.  The trainee trainer spent no time with the bigger puppy.

Now that I have the floor cleaned where I keep the puppy pen, I reset it up, to have it ready for Bella this morning.  Last night she slept from midnight to 4 in the morning because I didn’t wake up till four.  Her crate was dry and she made it outside without an accident.  YAY.

Took her out at 6, as usual, pee, poop, treat, and then to the puppy pen while I sat close by and watched her.  I’ve decided this is necessary for the potty training.    Besides it’s fun to watch her play.  Fifteen minutes into play, she stopped.

I missed this clue before.  When she stops playing I figure she tired as she plays so hard.  Nope, she is ready to potty, again.  Leash her up, always hard due to her excitement level, and out we go.  She pees, eats her treat, and heads indoors.

Take her in, she plays for 5 minutes, and stops.  Leash her up, take her out, she poops.  Treat.    The trick is to get her to poop while she is outside peeing.  Not sure how to accomplish this since I don’t want to be outside in the dark for that long in the early cold morning.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 31, 2021)

Back into the puppy pen.  Do my morning walking, she whine, HUSH, she wants breakfast.  Too bad, mom is busy.  Finished walking I get her dish and fill it.  I rattle the dish so she knows food is in it, let her out of the puppy pen, say crate and head for the crate.

I used to have to leash her up, but no longer.  We get to the crate, it say crate again and bend down to put her dish in the corner as usual.  She puts her hold self into the crate.  YAY.  This is what I’ve been wanting.  She didn't try to reach in and eat half in, half out of crate.  Plus she no longer tries to bite me as I latch the crate door.

Once breakfast is done, she either takes a nap or plays awake in her crate.  Big dogs have to be contained after they eat because of the danger of bloat.  From what I read little dogs have not been studied for bloat that much, but why take the chance?  She should be good for an hour or two.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 31, 2021)

I love a good Bella story!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 31, 2021)

Well, she 10 weeks now and awake more .  Husband was working on his puzzle and I asked him to take her out to play fetch.  He feels he is the fetch training expert and I have to admit he has me well trained as will you get me, . So.

Bella will now walk to the back door from her crate with me.  She was unhappy to go out with just him so had to shove her out the door.  He threw the balls, this time I reminded him to take treats, and when she brought a ball back and dropped it near him, she gets a treat.  

After two rounds, she was done or he was.  . Whatever.  She peed outside but no poop so back in the crate for a short nap, play with toys, whine, outside to pee, into puppy pen, 5 minutes later, outside to pee, back inside, puppy pen, 2 minutes later sniffing around, oh for the love of god, really?  Yup, outside poop, then drink, then into crate.

While mom fetches all the poop.  . Cause I am good at fetching.  Then into the house, couple of sit training treat sessions and then the touch training.  Bella-you mean I touch your hand, then you click, then I get a treat?  Seriously?  Yup, Bella has nailed this one.  But I’ve forgotten what I was supposed to start next.  

Her royal highness, totally exhausted from peeing and pooping and eating treats is now fast asleep in her crate,  napping.  A puppy’s life is so hard.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 31, 2021)

Bella spent 45 minutes playing quietly in her outdoor playpen.  WOW, just, WOW.  It’s a bright sunny day, the neighbors dogs are indoors, and I bet the sun felt good on her back.  Then she went and sat quietly by the gate.

Took the balls outside a d she only brought one back although she chased most of them.  She seemed tired and thirsty.  Then she went potty, and, oh my gosh, she pooped.  A milestone has passed..

Then she went and sat by the door to go inside.  Let her in, said Bella drink, a d she was off like a shot for her bowl but ran back to me, twice, as if to say not without you.  I finally made it far enough and she hit the water bowl.

I got to her crate, said crate Bella, and again a milestone as she walked into her crate without me throwing a treat in first.  Although once she was in I gave her treats.  Now, if she would just stop biting ;  but I guess you can’t have all your wishes in one day.  

Still she is making progress, one puppy step at a time.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

It definitely does sound like progress!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 1, 2021)

Four pees and three poop trips later, Bella is finally able to play in her puppy pen.    She looks bigger to me today and a bit taller so she is growing.  Her collar is tighter so I need to take it off and loosen it a bit.

She still tries to bite me, but I am either getting better at not getting nipped or she is nipping less, probably nipping less.  Still tries to bit when putting leash on and off, and she bit hubs d yesterday when he was collections the balls after fetch.

Fetch training is going slower than I thought it would.  Drop it is hit and miss.  Goi g to phase out treats for peeing and starts treats for drop it.  High value treat, all beef hot dog slivers.  Yummy.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2021)

A dog is such hard work!  There are some days that unless I go for a hug I don't see my cats for hours except if they want something.  It's cute to see them walk into a room together.

Anyway, Aneeda, wow.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 1, 2021)

Pepper said:


> A dog is such hard work!  There are some days that unless I go for a hug I don't see my cats for hours except if they want something.  It's cute to see them walk into a room together.
> 
> Anyway, Aneeda, wow.


The big dogs were not so much work, I begin to see it’s a little dog thing-so much work.  I seem to have no time for anything but the puppy.  I also see that while the big dogs loved us, they were able to keep themselves busy doing other stuff.

This corgi personality wants to be with me ALL THE TIME, , like a two year old clinging to moms skirts.  Bella really LOVES me.  The red heeler in her doesn’t not want to “cuddle or sit on my lap” the red heeler personality also always wants to be by it’s person.

She will make an excellent service dog, but getting her there is a challenge.  I have trained every dog I have owned to a high standard, but compared to a lab or poodle, Bella is such a challenge and my age and medical condition is a factor as well.

Still, I notice my depression has lessen a great deal.  . I am just too busy to be depressed


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2021)

So happy to read that!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 1, 2021)

I like sleeping on my back, so tired.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 1, 2021)

Aneedia,, r4eadign your post sometimes make me eager to get a pup.

Other times  not so much.

When I had  our female  with pups,, can remember    getting them into peck basket to haul out side  for potty breaks.
Wasn't too bad when they were small,, 5 of them.

Once they could  walk it was  rush to get them into basket & out the door.
Usually walk  half way to door, had to  stop pick up one or  2.
By then   another one  was out.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 1, 2021)

O,, that is  so cute,  all tuckered out.

Makes me  miss having a dog.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 1, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> O,, that is  so cute,  all tuckered out.
> 
> Makes me  miss having a dog.


I miss having a dog, when I don’t have one, and apparently can’t live without one and won’t.  But this time i got the the dog I wanted, not what he wanted so I have no one to blame but myself for all the hard work .  He helps very little and I must ask.    But that’s fine.

If you can manage a dog, I think you should get one.  Read up on the breeds you are interested and choose the one you think would work best.  Even if Bella cannot be a service dog, but just a pet; I can see she will be the right pet for me.  I might have got a very small toy poodle if not for my husband who would kick and step on it cause he is too heavy to see over his belly.

I have warned him he had better be very careful around Bella.

The trainer confirmed she has a red heeler coat so much less shedding than if I had got the more corgi mixed puppy which is great.  The coat is double coated, short hair, and so far no shedding at all.  That will change, but it’s nice now.

She is playing in the outdoor play pen as I write this, so nice, as I can get stuff done inside without having to potty her every five seconds


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 1, 2021)

Bella has gas


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm sure you'll be posting pictures of your new fur baby.  I'm a cat person but puppies are so cute.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 2, 2021)

Tweaked my back, ugh, so husband has to potty Bella while I sit on heating pad.   Now that she will play outside, and potty, it is a bit easier.

Got haircuts and Bella came along.  She “alerts” to any high pitched sounds which is great.  Hopefully when the time comes for specialization training she will do well.  Took her to the hair saloon with us.  No problems, he had to hold her when my turn came and she was not bother by the drier blowing hair all over her, or any of the sounds.

She went outside, but she is not potty trained so we can not put her down inside stores.  Weighted her at Petsmart.  She weights 10 pounds, fat little girl, , fits right in with the rest of the family.

Tomorrow I will try and get a new picture of her.  Both her ears are now standing up  so cute.


----------



## sadie123 (Feb 2, 2021)

I am just loving the Bella saga.  I am also learning about service dog training.  Thank you for sharing your lovely Bella!


----------



## MickaC (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Feb 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 147406I like sleeping on my back, so tired.


Adorable.......Micki quite often sleeps on her back at nite in her crate. [ her crate door is never closed, she's a big girl now.]


----------



## MickaC (Feb 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella has gas


Something you're feeding her is causing gas......my guys very rarely have stinkers.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I was not happy with the trainer that my trainer is training.  She sat in front of my puppy, fed her treats, and tried to get her to perform.  Bella just got more and more excited which I am trying to avoid doing.  Plus this beginning trainer gave Bella a couple commands that we are not working on and they were the wrong commands for what she was asking her to do.  Duh
> I immediately told her to stop that.    Then, I sent the trainer a message that she has to control this young lady.  The trainee trainer spent no time with the bigger puppy.
> 
> Now that I have the floor cleaned where I keep the puppy pen, I reset it up, to have it ready for Bella this morning.  Last night she slept from midnight to 4 in the morning because I didn’t wake up till four.  Her crate was dry and she made it outside without an accident.  YAY.
> ...


Aneeda........great progress.
Not all trainers are good for all dogs....sometimes you have to search for the right fit....if she/he finds resistance....should be trying different techniques.
I know every puppy is different ......i've never taken a puppy out in the middle of the nite.....unless they weren't feeling well for whatever reason.......always took the them out at their bedtime, 9:30 - 10:00. that's it till morning, which is early, because i'm up early, around 5 - 5:30.
Micki had a spell of diarrhea once, she wimpered if she needed out during the nite, everyone always slept in the same room i did so i could hear them if they had troubles.
Believe it or not.......knock on wood, have never had a pee or poo accident in their crate.
I don't presume to be an expert......far from it......

Keep up the good work for Mom, Bella.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 3, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Something you're feeding her is causing gas......my guys very rarely have stinkers.


Yup, I think it’s the green beans, going to stop giving her those.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 3, 2021)

@MickaC Bella might make it though the night but since mom can’t , I might as well take her out. I open the front door, hold on to the leash, and she goes pee on the bark.  So, no big deal, except now I get to go in the bathroom first .  Great that your dogs made it through the night, wish I could.

I always wake up at 4am, we potty again, and if I can I go back to sleep, she always goes back to sleep.  At 6:30 I put her in the outside pen with her breakfast so she can play, and potty. I am not so worried about the bloat issue cause I’ve notice in the morning she plays quieter outside than she would in.

I think the indoor pen will go away soon as the outdoors is better.  Once I take her out of the outdoor pen we walk around the yard, make sure she, pottys, and then I think I will try letting her run around the house again.  Putting a gate across my bedroom doorway as I took off the door.

We are working on drop it, leave it, and take it, while I try not to get bit.  These commands will take a while, it seems.  She is getting better about the bitting except when is is really excited, and she is really exciting a lot .  But we are making progress.

I wish there was someone who had a puppy she could play with, , but I am not getting a second puppy.  Nope!  I have to keep telling myself this-no second puppy!!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 3, 2021)

Well, Bella is not ready for freedom in the house.  The water you see on the picture is from her spilled water bowl.  Her level of excitement is still to great.  She is getting drop it, though.  I will start using other toys as well for this command.

She would play tug of war, then drop the toys without command, and come and sit for a treat .  She does love her treats.  Then she is too excited to do leave it and take it.  Plus too excited for the touch command which became teeth instead of nose.  Tug of war will have to be done at a whole separate time.  It is starting to rain and snow outside.

Bella is in her crate after playing for an hour and half and went right to sleep.  Since she put my whole thumb in her mouth, during touch it, I am happy to still have all my thumb.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, Bella is not ready for freedom in the house.  The water you see on the picture is from her spilled water bowl.  Her level of excitement is still to great.  She is getting drop it, though.  I will start using other toys as well for this command.
> 
> She would play tug of war, then drop the toys without command, and come and sit for a treat .  She does love her treats.  Then she is too excited to do leave it and take it.  Plus too excited for the touch command which became teeth instead of nose.  Tug of war will have to be done at a whole separate time.  It is starting to rain and snow outside.
> 
> Bella is in her crate after playing for an hour and half and went right to sleep.  Since she put my whole thumb in her mouth, during touch it, I am happy to still have all my thumb.  View attachment 147799


@Aneeda72 .. I think Bella is doing very well, considering her age .. and the fact that Corgi's are fairly high-energy. She's a beautiful girl, and you amaze me!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @Aneeda72 .. I think Bella is doing very well, considering her age .. and the fact that Corgi's are fairly high-energy. She's a beautiful girl, and you amaze me!


Thanks!  She really wears me out


----------



## MickaC (Feb 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> @MickaC Bella might make it though the night but since mom can’t , I might as well take her out. I open the front door, hold on to the leash, and she goes pee on the bark. So, no big deal, except now I get to go in the bathroom first .  Great that your dogs made it through the night, wish I could.
> 
> I always wake up at 4am, we potty again, and if I can I go back to sleep, she always goes back to sleep.  At 6:30 I put her in the outside pen with her breakfast so she can play, and potty. I am not so worried about the bloat issue cause I’ve notice in the morning she plays quieter outside than she would in.
> 
> ...


I understand your thought of taking her out since you have to go anyway.
But.....
I do feel it would be better to have her trained for a all nighter.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, Bella is not ready for freedom in the house.  The water you see on the picture is from her spilled water bowl.  Her level of excitement is still to great.  She is getting drop it, though.  I will start using other toys as well for this command.
> 
> She would play tug of war, then drop the toys without command, and come and sit for a treat .  She does love her treats.  Then she is too excited to do leave it and take it.  Plus too excited for the touch command which became teeth instead of nose.  Tug of war will have to be done at a whole separate time.  It is starting to rain and snow outside.
> 
> ...


Bella !!!!!!!!
Your other ear is standing up. 
Does it stay up all the time.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I understand your thought of taking her out since you have to go anyway.
> But.....
> I do feel it would be better to have her trained for a all nighter.


Ideally, it would be good to have Bella do a late night potty & early morning potty. Just throwing in my 2 bits here


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 3, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I understand your thought of taking her out since you have to go anyway.
> But.....
> I do feel it would be better to have her trained for a all nighter.


When she gets older, remember she is only 10 weeks old


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Ideally, it would be good to have Bella do a late night potty & early morning potty. Just throwing in my 2 bits here


And, remember, as I already noted  she is only 10 weeks old.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 3, 2021)

^^^ Got the hiccups,, Aneeda?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 3, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Bella !!!!!!!!
> Your other ear is standing up.
> Does it stay up all the time.


Yes it does, so both are up all the time unless they are laid paid, getting ready to  nail me.  She showed some food aggression of a new treat I got her , so I’ve never had a dog do that before.  More work to do and no more of that treat.  

I got her turkey tendons, she really liked it, obviously, but when it got smaller I tried to take it back and she growled and lunged sooo will save these for board and train and let them deal with it.  Dog aggression is for the professionals.

A food aggressive dog will not be a service dog.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a rubber frog that doubles as a squirt gun.
Used it  when really needed to get the dog's attention, the house.

Would get a"WHAT??"   puzzled look.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 3, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> I have a rubber frog that doubles as a squirt gun.
> Used it  when really needed to get the dog's attention, the house.
> 
> Would get a"WHAT??"   puzzled look.


I hate to do the water spray thing but might have to, for now, she will not get those treats.  I had stopped doing the food agression thing but I will restart based on her behavior.  I goggled and it said first step put food bowl between your feet and have her eat from the bowl like that.

They say what does not kill you makes you stronger, Hmm, hope old lady foot smell does not kill my puppy.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 3, 2021)

All the time you mentioned  Bella  nipping too much  wondered if a squirt of  water would  stop her.

You  don't need much water to get their attention.

Even a   bit on  your fingers & flicked at her might work.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 3, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> All the time you mentioned  Bella  nipping too much  wondered if a squirt of  water would  stop her.
> 
> You  don't need much water to get their attention.
> 
> Even a   bit on  your fingers & flicked at her might work.


Yeah, I’m thinking about it.  I jut hate to do it.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 3, 2021)

Devi said:


> @Aneeda72 -- thanks for the "zommies" explanation! Spelled right or not, I get the idea.


“Zoomies” is how I’m used to seeing it spelled. It’s a very common dog term. Sort of an extension of “to zoom around.”  I think the usage is similar but the spelling may vary depending on geography.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 3, 2021)

After a lot of research seems that food aggression and resource guarding is common for corgis, oh.  Will do some small things as suggested, but will leave this for the experts when she goes to board and train.  Those new treats are good for a year.

Also did some research on using a water bottle spray for correction, this is considered old school dog training and not recommended now.  I won‘t do it, not a fan anyway.  Oh, well, every day with Bella is a new experience as we try to outwit each other.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 4, 2021)

Bella is doing well on drop it but leave it and take it are very exciting for her, and she is nipping a lot.  Thinking about wearing a glove when I do this training.  The indoor puppy pen is taken down and will be used in the garden.

Now that Bella enjoys the outside pen, no need for an indoor one as well.  Plus since she is double coated and enjoys the snow no worry there either.  The snow in her pen melts really fast since the sun hits that area and bounces off the house.

I need to get her a small dog house.  Also, she is digging a hole to china or trying to trip me and break my ankle.  Hmm, no she wants to go to china.  Digging is allowed in her pen.  A lot of sites recommend making a digging area for dogs.

I had a golden retriever who would dig a hole and bury his toys.  I was so excited when I saw him do it.  I did not believe dogs really did this, until he did.  Bella just digs.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella is doing well on drop it but leave it and take it are very exciting for her, and she is nipping a lot.  Thinking about wearing a glove when I do this training.  The indoor puppy pen is taken down and will be used in the garden.
> 
> Now that Bella enjoys the outside pen, no need for an indoor one as well.  Plus since she is double coated and enjoys the snow no worry there either.  The snow in her pen melts really fast since the sun hits that area and bounces off the house.
> 
> ...


My Micki is a qualified digger.........somewhat a Corgi thing.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 4, 2021)

Where i got Micki from........her and her siblings were let out the front in a penned area for they're chores.
They were brought up on the commands..........little chores and big chores.......in definition......pee and poo.
To this day they all respond to those terms, Micki doesn't know pee and poo.

Getting back on track here......
Once snow melted, in the spring, where she put them out for chores.......she saw there was a lot of digging going on......and had spring bulbs there......and she saw they were getting dug up.
So....who started this...." not me....i didn't do it " going through 6 innocent faces with dirty feet and dirty faces.
Well guess what........the digging stopped once we picked Micki up to come home.
Anyone need hole dug.......she's quite a professional......cheap too.
Micki....Micki....Micki


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Another bark/lunge over Bella’s food dish today and she has started to wolf her food down.  I am going to call a dog trainer who deals with aggressive dogs and see what they say to do.  They do not work with puppies her age but maybe they can recommend someone who does.

Its so strange as we have no children, other animals, etc who would make her this way.  But, as I read, several corgi owners have this issue with their pups at around this time.  Ugh.  Plus we’ve been doing the dish between my feet for a few days now with no problem.

But today she got super worried, don’t know why, and starting eating so fast she choked.  Got to buy a slow feeder dish.  I have not been able to find a small one though so might have to use a larger one.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> And, remember, as I already noted  she is only 10 weeks old.


Yes, that _is_ very young .. and Corgis are not Labradors


----------



## Pepper (Feb 5, 2021)

btw Aneeda
Asked my friend with the corgis if they (had them one at a time, not together) ever bit and she said YES, they bite and try to herd everyone! as they were bred to do.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Pepper said:


> btw Aneeda
> Asked my friend with the corgis if they (had them one at a time, not together) ever bit and she said YES, they bite and try to herd everyone! as they were bred to do.


Thanks for checking with them, I had read they do this but knowing this makes me feel better


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Bella tries to herd us in our walking in the back yard.  I wear thick socks and she bites at my feet, and ankles.  She will bite at my pants and grab and pull, but release when told no, most of the time.  . She is getting better on some days, worst on others.

Also getting better on some days about biting hands.  No longer tries to bite at all when closing her crate or puppy pen.  She now refuses to go into the crate, on command, unless she can see the actual treat in it.  . So a step back on that command.  

This is why God made corgis really cute, otherwise people would have stopped breeding them because they are such a pain in the butt.  On the good side, with all the deep breathes I have to take as I count to ten, I am getting really good at counting to ten.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella tries to herd us in our walking in the back yard.  I wear thick socks and she bites at my feet, and ankles.  She will bite at my pants and grab and pull, but release when told no, most of the time.  . She is getting better on some days, worst on others.
> 
> Also getting better on some days about biting hands.  No longer tries to bite at all when closing her crate or puppy pen.  She now refuses to go into the crate, on command, unless she can see the actual treat in it.  . So a step back on that command.
> 
> This is why God made corgis really cute, otherwise people would have stopped breeding them because they are such a pain in the butt.  On the good side, with all the deep breathes I have to take as I count to ten, I am getting really good at counting to ten.


What you are going through with Bella, all sounds very familiar. Our daughter's Corgi, when a puppy, was always trying to herd my hubby during walks..she would nip the backs of his legs and heels. It eventually stopped. Hard when it's in-bred.

Daughter hired a dog psychologist to visit - for help with how to handle incessant barking. They are a breed all their own


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Pinky said:


> What you are going through with Bella, all sounds very familiar. Our daughter's Corgi, when a puppy, was always trying to herd my hubby during walks..she would nip the backs of his legs and heels. It eventually stopped. Hard when it's in-bred.
> 
> Daughter hired a dog psychologist to visit - for help with how to handle incessant barking. They are a breed all their own


Bella does not bark much and by that I mean an occasional single bark to get our attention as in “dinner time”.  I have trained all our dogs to be non-barking.  And it drives me crazy that they go to board and train and then learn to bark.  So annoying that a professional trainer can not follow through.

I have thought of a dog psychologist for the food aggression, but hopefully we can handle this ourselves.  I caught my husband swatting at her yesterday  and told him, again, to stop.  She was trying to bite at his hand.  Swatting just encourages the behavior.

Called a couple of places, ugh, did not care for them.  There is one place we sent our last dog, was not impressed with their training, but the dog came back with no additional issues except barking.  . They have a puppy board and train so I am waiting for a call back to see if they deal with food aggression.

I also talked to a different training place about puppy socialization which they do for one hour on Saturday -I think we will do that about the dog training.  Makes for a long day for me, but she needs to play with other pups.

Corgis certainly different.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Saw a very sad corgi sight the other day.  This corgi had been allowed to get so fat that her belly was only one inch above the ground.  She waddled rather than walked.  I bet they let her be self feeding.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Saw a very sad corgi sight the other day.  This corgi had been allowed to get so fat that her belly was only one inch above the ground.  She waddled rather than walked.  I bet they let her be self feeding.


That's bad for their joints .. Corgis tend to gain weight easily.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Well, Bella has become an aggressive demon when food is served.  It was lunch time and OMGosh you would think she has never been fed ever.  Food got put on a shelf while she ran around like a dog with rabies.  

So, put “bite“ glove on, caught her, took her collar off;  it had become too small.  This took 45 minutes of wrestling with her to get it off and put it back on.  She kept biting, I didn’t care, glove worked.  Then put leash on and held her at arm length, sit command, and with the other hand placed food on the floor.

Found a puppy size slow feeder which I put her food in.  She lunged for it, no go, held leash tight.  I disappeared as her was focus only on her food.  Reminded me of dinner time with my husband.  

Sit Bella.  Nope.  Sit Bella.  After a few tries she finally sat, ok, only suppose to say sit once, but I was invisible. She could only see her food.   She finally sat, 2 seconds, but enough time to say ok, them flash to the food cause she hasn’t, apparently, eaten in years.  The slow feeder worked.  The bite glove worked.  She got lunch.  . I may need Valium.

She is beyond mad, like she is enraged.  Really, really angry with me.  I heard corgis hold grudges, .  Oh, well.  Bella is in her crate sleeping like a, well, very tired puppy.  Because trying to kill mom and dad is very tiring.

Dad gave up helping and retreated to his bedroom, chicken.  Got Bella signed up for a puppy board and train starting April 6.  She will be gone two weeks.  I will finally get some sleep.  They focus on getting puppies, and dogs, to CALM THE HELL DOWN.

This board and train is done in the trainers homes (not related to COVID) and they each train 2-5 dogs at a time.  I think Bella will be a little over 5 months.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Mr I know how to teach fetch, does not.  Plus he is in big trouble with me.  Yesterday he went to play fetch with Bella.  When he picked up the balls, she tried to bite him, as she always does, and he tried to smack her across the muzzle, several times.  

I was so mad.

He never actually touched her cause he’s an old fat guy vs a corgi puppy, but Bella thought it was a great game, thus the added aggression . This is why we don’t own guns, he would be missing a hand, thus my added aggression.  I am trying so hard to get her to stop biting and he plays, what she sees as a biting game.

Today it has snowed most of the day.  Early on Bella got to play outdoors, and then we took a trip to a different Petsmart where she went nose to nose with a beautiful harlequin Great Dane puppy (I so want one but it will never happen) and a fake service dog pit bull.  Ugh, for the pit bull, overweight fat dog, with no manners.  This is where I bought a small slow feeder for her.

So, I told husband he was now going to take Bella out to potty on the snow.  Then I would teach him how to play fetch with Bella and he would listen and follow instructions.  Told Bella the same thing. This is how we did indoor fetch.  Continued.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

I always teach fetch to dogs indoors first.

First Bella plays run around the living room with her stuff toys, does a few zoomies as well.  Gets a little tiny bit tired.  We have 13 small fits in Bella’s mouth balls.  Husband sits in chair, Bella sits in front of him looking for treats.  Husband shows Bella the ball, throws it.

Bella chases, picks it up, drops it right away, and comes back for treat. Nope.  3 more times, nope.  4th time, Bella brings ball 3/4 way back and drops ball, I tell husband to click, he does, Bella comes for the treat.  Jumps on husband.  I say ignore her.

Bella eventually sits, gets treat.  Bella NEVER gets a treat unless she is sitting.  The next ten balls are returned and Bella gets better and better at dropping them at his feet.  Couple times he missed a great opportunity as she held them in her mouth while sitting in front of him.  . But he didn’t act fast enough to take it from her mouth.

Which is ok, cause now we are just training fetch.  Sit, then throw ball, bring ball back, drop, sit, treat.  Complicated for 11 week old Bella, and 74 year old husband apparently , but they both had improved by the last ball.

Bella, worn out and happy, went to take a nap.  Husband went to work on his puzzle.  I am in my  recliner, back went out, leg and foot numb, awful pain in back a d hip, took pain pill, and made an appointment to see pain guy in a couple weeks.  I am going to try and get the vaccine, long story, so no shot allowed before, and no shot for two weeks after.  I just have to stay in pain.

Yes, I am whining on my puppy thread; and complaining about my husband.

Couple of times Bella dropped the ball, it rolled away, and she grabbed it, brought it back, and dropped it at his feet.  . We will do this at least once a day.  Her level of excitement is high and my skin is fragile so I’ll give it a week or so till I play it with her.  Besides back is killing me, and  I like to keep my skin intact.  I am fine with her biting husband.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 5, 2021)

Pinky said:


> What you are going through with Bella, all sounds very familiar. Our daughter's Corgi, when a puppy, was always trying to herd my hubby during walks..she would nip the backs of his legs and heels. It eventually stopped. Hard when it's in-bred.
> 
> Daughter hired a dog psychologist to visit - for help with how to handle incessant barking. They are a breed all their own


You are 300% right.....corgis are a breed all their own.....Micki reminds me of that all the time.
Not criticizing.......should train for good behaviour, and obedience.......not changing who they are.
...


----------



## MickaC (Feb 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Saw a very sad corgi sight the other day.  This corgi had been allowed to get so fat that her belly was only one inch above the ground.  She waddled rather than walked.  I bet they let her be self feeding.





MickaC said:


> You are 300% right.....corgis are a breed all their own.....Micki reminds me of that all the time.
> Not criticizing.......should train for good behaviour, and obedience.......not changing who they are.
> ...


I call that cruelty.......owner needs a whole bunch of common sense.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 6, 2021)

Missing dog training due to waiting for a repair person.  Why is it your furnace always breaks on the weekend? 

Bella fetched every single ball today.  Good girl, now STOP, biting my foot, dang you.


----------



## izzy (Feb 6, 2021)

Tish said:


> Oh goodness, what a sweetheart.


A mans or womans best friend without  a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 6, 2021)

Due to hurting my back, Bella and I took a break from training except for the food aggression stuff which is just sitting by her and talking to her as she eats.  Strange how last week I could pet her while she ate and this week, I can not touch her unless I want to lose a hand.

Played fetch with her three times.  She fetched really good in the house, but not so much outside.  She really is an indoor dog.  If my back will tolerate it, we are taking her to Home Depot and Lowe’s tomorrow.

She is biting hands less, and feet, legs more.  Go figure


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 7, 2021)

When I say “Bella” she comes running, but I notice outside she is slower.  . Time for formal Bella here! Training.  Started it today.  Let her get interested in something, walk away from her, then Bella here.  Show treat.  She comes running.  . Click, treat.  She runs and sits right in front of me To collect her treat.

Because from the beginning, if Bella wants a treat she must sit right in front of me.  The biting of the hands is now half hearted mouthing of the hands.  . Thought that would never happen.  Still biting at feet and legs, plus grabs pant legs to play tug of war.  

While she does not always listen, sit is solid, as is our version of no.  Drop it is coming along, leave it, so-so, take it-not sure she understands this one yet.  Have not walked her on the leash in a week because of my back and broken glass on sidewalk.  After her shot next Saturday we can go to the park.  

I can not get over how smart she is and how fast she caught on to fetch. It’s taken us months to teach fetch to two other dogs (the others were no good) and they never reached the level she is at.  We sent one dog to a retriever trainer for forced fetch, and it was a no go.

It is so hard to get a reliable fetch, the dog  needs to love to do it.  This is why I chose the heeler/corgi mix and so happy it is working. Now it just needs to generalize which it will.  Retrieve training doesn’t start till 6 months.

She still is no shedding so she will be low she’s and blow her coat out twice a year.  if we can just get through the food aggression issues,  . She will be great.  She eats like a pig, but burns it off.


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 7, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I call that cruelty.......owner needs a whole bunch of common sense.


Unfortunately my Bulldog is almost that fat, but I got her that way at the shelter a couple of months ago. She is on a strict diet with food from the vet so hopefully she will lose some weight.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 7, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> Unfortunately my Bulldog is almost that fat, but I got her that way at the shelter a couple of months ago. She is on a strict diet with food from the vet so hopefully she will lose some weight.


I am fat, husband is really fat, but we’ve never had a fat dog.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 7, 2021)

We are making progress with Bella’s food aggression which has moved from moderate to mild.  I can now touch and pet her back a couple times as she eats and she will lay on my foot sometimes as well.  But I would not reach down and touch her bowl .

I think because I went to take that small piece of turkey tendon from her it sparked the problem. I will give those to a friend for their dog.  It was supposed to be long lasting and wasn’t and the small piece that’s left could get stuck in her throat.  My friends lab will have no issue with them.  I will stick to bully sticks for her, she does not object to me touching them.

Bella over fetched today.  Grabbing my slipper socks she ran to the end of the living area, ran back, he clicked, she dropped it, he grabbed it; then she grabbed the other one.  . Once he rescued it, she grabbed my tennis shoe.  She loves to fetch and get treats .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 8, 2021)

Got Bella out of her crate and leashed up without being mouthed and thought, wow, this is great.  Later, I reached down, picked up my slipper, and she calmly reached over and bit me and drew blood.  It also hurts.  Hmm.

She clearly does not get to mouth softly and this is a deeper bite.  Still a long way to go with this.  Course part of the issue is my skin is so thin her teeth go through it easily.  My skin is actually torn.  I’ll have to keep an eye on it.   Washed it off, put medicine on it, pretty sure she does not have rabies.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 8, 2021)

Bella is outside to play in the puppy pen, but a lot of times she just sits under a chair I have in the pen, ears forward and alert, and observes her world of the back yard until I come out and let her run around, nose to the ground, a fallen branch in her mouth.

She cannot be left alone in the back yard, of course, too many puppy dangerous stuff.  Yesterday, she started chewing on the raspberry canes which have spines (thorns) on them.    I can just see a trip to the vet to remove raspberry spines from her tongue.  So, hmm.

I decided to move the plants which means another year of no raspberries, but this will be a continuing issue if I leave them there.  Woke my husband up who has done nothing all winter and told him to move the plants.  He was so pleased to dig in nearly frozen ground .

He dug them up-where do you want them?  Hmm, up your, oh, hmm, where do you want to put them?  (He always complains I never let him do what he wants ).  Then he asked here or there?  Wherever, you want.  Cause if he puts them where I don’t like, I’ll just have him move them again.  

Anyway, now Bella can safely play in that area after I rake it today.  We were going to change the fencing there anyway and it will be easier with the plants gone and put into the garden space that we finished up in the fall.  Bella will not have access to that space.  Although, due to the drought I might not be able to have a garden.  They get very strict with water when we have a drought.


----------



## Lee (Feb 8, 2021)

Aneeda, please do not take chances with the bite. See a doctor if it appears that it is out of the ordinary. 

And tell Bella the next time she bites you that you will bite her back


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 8, 2021)

Aneeda,, have you had a tetanus shot recently?

With Bella biting ,, might be good idea  for you &  husband to get them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 8, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Aneeda,, have you had a tetanus shot recently?
> 
> With Bella biting ,, might be good idea  for you &  husband to get them.


Yup I sent a message to my doc to check on that but I think we are up to date.  Thanks


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 8, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup I sent a message to my doc to check on that but I think we are up to date.  Thanks


Tetanus sooo my shot it ok, but she wants to see the wound , really not that big a deal but going to attempt a video conference.  She will probably put me on an antibiotic.  I’ve had worst skin tears and she never put me on an antibiotic for any of them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 8, 2021)

As usual I could not get video chat to work, so cancelled the appointment, if it looks infected I will go to instant care.  It frustrates the heck out of me when people tell me it is just so simple and and all I have to do is open it.  

Then there are a million forums to fill out, and they have my insurance wrong, and I can’t correct anything  and then I get upset and feel stupid and I am done with the whole process.  Then I call and am told just try this.  Sure, NO!


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 8, 2021)

You have onion skin Aneeda?

Just  watch it ,, am sure  you know  how  to treat  wounds.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 8, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> You have onion skin Aneeda?
> 
> Just  watch it ,, am sure  you know  how  to treat  wounds.


Yes I do, except it does not smell


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 8, 2021)

^ Smarty!^


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 9, 2021)

Went to play fetch with Bella yesterday, she declined.  

Took her to Petsmart and petco, got her more dog food.  she eats 8 pounds a month.  Got her a couple jars of treats that she likes.

Bought a whip for next time she bites me.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 9, 2021)

Aneeda,

I have stayed away from posting on this thread. But I check in out of curiosity to see how your progress is going.

At the risk of giving unwanted advice I will suggest this anyway.

The best book on dog training and still considered the bible of dog training is:

*" Training you to train your dog"*
Published in 1946. Written by Blanche Saunders.

You can still find copies of it on Ebay or Amazon.

It will save you a lot of time, money, and blood. LOL

Do a quick search on Blanche and you will be amazed at her credentials and accomplishments within the dog world, AKC, etc.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 9, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Aneeda,
> 
> I have stayed away from posting on this thread. But I check in out of curiosity to see how your progress is going.
> 
> ...


Yes thanks.  I cannot buy every book everyone suggests but I will check it out if the library ever opens.  It is closed because it is still in the process of being built, no books in it yet.  

I have read several books, posts, trained several large dogs, and taken several dogs to training with different trainers since I was 10 years old.  What I have learned, over those years, is like humans all dogs are different.  And all trainers have different training methods.

Having said that Corgis start biting at 10-11 weeks according to the research I’ve done.  It’s a common problem.  Getting her to stop, without hitting her which is old school, is hard.  She is doing a lot less mouthing and I can now let her out of her crate and leash her up with no mouthing at all.

She is mildly food aggressive having backed down from her previous issue.  I increased her food and that helped for some reason, and she now leaves food, a couple pieces, in the bowl.  Has not tried to bite me again over food, but I am careful and following the on line instructions to deal with this issue.

My bite from yesterday is not infected.  It was a mouthing issue that became a bite when she mouthed too hard, her tooth got caught in my skin, and I removed my hand from her mouth.  I spoke to a trainer when she was 9 weeks old about this, and she confirmed what it knew.

The more excited Bella gets the harder she mouths.  The board and train I am sending her to, in April, works on getting excitable puppies to calm down.  Having said that, Corgis seem to be a breed that dances to a different doggie tune.  . She is a LOT smarter than I though she would be.

Add suggestions any time you wish.  If you have some specific suggestion on how to control her mouthing/biting, I would welcome it as long as it does not involve physical punishment.  Meanwhile, she is in puppy training at Petsmart, she goes to board and train in April, and in between probably a few private lessons.

She will be about six months at the end of training and if she still has a mouthing/biting issue she will go to a different type of trainer that deals with those issues, or there are other options.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 9, 2021)

Played some fetch with her royal highness today, she did well, then she got bored.  Did leave it and take it training.  It’s obvious this is not getting through and will take time.  Bella here training going very well.

As recommended I hand fed her today.  . Put on the thick glove, her lunch in my hand, and she took food from my hand, dropped it on the floor, and then ate it.  Didn’t mouth or try to bite the hand that fed her once.

So breakfast is served outside in puppy pen, lunch will be served from my hand with glove on for at least two weeks, and dinner from her slow feeder bowl served in different places around the house, as recommended.  So that no one “place” is considered to be solely “her” space to eat.  She continues to be gentle in taking treats.

She does get too excited when trying to access the treats in my “leave it hand” so I have a glove on that hand as she mouths and scratches at it.  But normal puppy behavior no aggression at all.

When walking her, in the backyard this morning, she only grabbed at my pants once instead of every five seconds.  I can put her in and take her out of play pen with no attempt to mouth.  When told drop it, she lets go of the leash and I can get her out the front door without all the lunging, barking, fit taking she used to do.

Lots of progress is being made.  She spends a good deal of time in the outdoor play pen and indoor pen is no longer in use.  She now holds potty for four hours and could probably hold for five if needed.  She never has had an accident in her crate.  No more accidents in the house.

Sits without being told on going out and coming in the back door.  Sits without being told going out front door, but has to be told to sit before coming in.  We continue to have Bella sit for everything.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 10, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Played some fetch with her royal highness today, she did well, then she got bored.  Did leave it and take it training.  It’s obvious this is not getting through and will take time.  Bella here training going very well.
> 
> As recommended I hand fed her today.  . Put on the thick glove, her lunch in my hand, and she took food from my hand, dropped it on the floor, and then ate it.  Didn’t mouth or try to bite the hand that fed her once.
> 
> ...


Aneeda....great job.......Bella......GOOD GIRL.
She will find her title of ROYAL HIGHNESS very fitting to her......Micki did.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 10, 2021)

She is doing better with the mouthing so I have hope.  She now goes outside at 6 or 6:30, eats at 7, and plays till 8.  Interesting side note, every dog we have previously owned potties right at the gate to their pen or dog run.  (We never let a dog free range in the yard @Aunt Marg too many dangers, especially for a small dog.

Bella, bless her corgi heart, potties at the far end of her pen so she is not running through the mess or standing in it at the gate.  Then I let her out of the pen, and we walk back and forth the length of the yard. We practice “drop it”as she picks up various pieces of wood to chew, branches, other crap, eats grass, zooms around, sometimes circles me running, running running, until I get dizzy.  

Then she jumps up and down from the raised garden, only a castle rock high, peaks into the other yard, and runs some more.  If I can get far enough away from her, I stop, turn, and call Bella here.  She runs to me, stops, sits, and gets a treat.  About six times after this routine, into the house where she grabs a drink.

Then fetch the balls, sometimes yes, sometimes no.  If she brings a ball back near me or past me, click, treat, otherwise no treat.  We practice leave it and take it.  I wear a glove on my leave it hand.  We practice touch, and sit, and sit, and sit. .  Then nap time for Bella cause I am tired .

Today, she did NOT grab my pants once or bite my shoe.  . She is learning to investigate the bigger yard more, realizing that the dogs on both sides cannot get to her although she still stays away from the fence.  And looks at me as of to ask will that strange creature sitting over there (bird) making a bunch of noise eat me?

Actually, it will be hawk time soon, and a hawk will grab a 10 pound puppy, just like they will grab a 10 pound rabbit so we will have to figure out a cover for her pen or use a dog run with a cover.  They should be on sale at Costco soon.

Bella still weights ten pounds so she is on the small size.  Someone was selling a 7 month old corgi for only 500 dollars.  NO, NO, Aneeda, NO.   I was so tempted, but I didn’t.  Besides, truth be told, I do not have 500 dollars.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> She is doing better with the mouthing so I have hope.  She now goes outside at 6 or 6:30, eats at 7, and plays till 8.  Interesting side note, every dog we have previously owned potties right at the gate to their pen or dog run.  (We never let a dog free range in the yard @Aunt Marg too many dangers, especially for a small dog.
> 
> Bella, bless her corgi heart, potties at the far end of her pen so she is not running through the mess or standing in it at the gate.  Then I let her out of the pen, and we walk back and forth the length of the yard. We practice “drop it”as she picks up various pieces of wood to chew, branches, other crap, eats grass, zooms around, sometimes circles me running, running running, until I get dizzy.
> 
> ...


What kind of dangers?


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> What kind of dangers?


I have the same concerns when I have a small dog. For me it's Birds of prey, coyotes, foxes. skunks, possums, etc.
Mainly the coyotes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> I have the same concerns when I have a small dog. For me it's Birds of prey, coyotes, foxes. skunks, possums, etc.
> Mainly the coyotes.


I'm gathering you don't have a fenced-in yard?


----------



## Devi (Feb 10, 2021)

As far as I understand (from having lived in a state with a lot of coyotes that go into suburban areas), coyotes can get over fences pretty easily. And birds of prey have no problem with fences.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

Devi said:


> As far as I understand (from having lived in a state with a lot of coyotes that go into suburban areas), coyotes can get over fences pretty easily. And birds of prey have no problem with fences.


Well, we live in a wildlife haven, more bigger game and bird or prey than anywhere I know, yet I've never heard of a family pet being snatched from someone's yard, and as for coyotes and other larger predators, the only animal that climbs our fence are raccoons, and that happens only in the fall to get at our fruit trees.

Shrug shoulders, if I had a smaller dog I'd be out in the yard playing with it.

_Edited to correct spelling._


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm gathering you don't have a fenced-in yard?


Yes, Coyotes have no problem with fences. Skunks and possum dig under the stockade fence I have in the back facing the woods, and birds are just well,.... birds. Red Tail hawks, coopers hawks, Osprey, owls......
We have eagles too, but they hang out by the lakes and rivers.
Front yard is not fenced.

By the way. Nobody has out door cats around here. Favorite food for coyotes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Yes, Coyotes have no problem with fences. Skunks and possum dig under the stockade fence I have in the back facing the woods, and birds are just well,.... birds. Red Tail hawks, coopers hawks, Osprey, owls......
> We have eagles too, but they hang out by the lakes and rivers.
> Front yard is not fenced.


Oh boy, sounds like all you people should remain locked in your houses then.

We have cougars and bears that come right up to our front door, yet not one neighbour has ever lost an animal to either.

I gather birds of prey and other predators are more aggressive in your part of the country than in ours.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 10, 2021)

Small dogs go missing here all the time due to coyotes.
I think it's an over populations thing because they are just so bold and walk down the street in broad daylight sometimes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Small dogs go missing here all the time due to coyotes.
> *I think it's an over populations thing because they are just so bold and walk down the street in broad daylight sometimes.*


Sheesh, that's crazy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm gathering you don't have a fenced-in yard?


Actually fences don’t help with birds, coyotes, and large cats, to name a few.  Birds fly, coyotes jump over and dig under, and cats climb.  Animals are the same everywhere.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 10, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> I have the same concerns when I have a small dog. For me it's Birds of prey, coyotes, foxes. skunks, possums, etc.
> Mainly the coyotes.


We have foxes, birds of prey, skunks, possums, and deer.  I have never seen a coyote here, but I am sure we have them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well, we live in a wildlife haven, more bigger game and bird or prey than anywhere I know, yet I've never heard of a family pet being snatched from someone's yard, and as for coyotes and other larger predators, the only animal that climbs our fence are raccoons, and that happens only in the fall to get at our fruit trees.
> 
> Shrug shoulders, if I had a smaller dog I'd be out in the yard playing with it.
> 
> _Edited to correct spelling._


And yet you’ve never had a dog and know nothing about them


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 10, 2021)

Took Bella to make up training, , the two young trainees are clueless.  They sat down and started playing with Bella, got her nice and excited.  told them to stop, told them to stand up, ignored.  Then she bit one of them, hard, but didn’t draw blood.  There you go.  Hopefully lesson learned.  But I doubt it.

Really good day with Bella, I did not get bit once.  She was very mellow today, except at dog training .


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 10, 2021)

Agree the trainees sound  clueless.
Do you think they know  what a dog is?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 11, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Agree the trainees sound  clueless.
> Do you think they know  what a dog is?


It was so funny it was hard not to laugh.  The trainee had a shocked face, made a ouch sound, checked her hand for blood, and start shaking it.  Hopefully she remembers next week that Bella bites hard when she is excited.

Finally, the trainer actually told her a few times to not act the way she was as she was doing other stupid things.  Once I asked her what are you doing?  She replied trying to get her to sit longer.  Well, don’t, I said, she not mature enough mentally to sit longer.  Dogs, like children, mature at different rates.

Serious training starts between 4 and 6 months.  I can’t believe how unknowledgeable some people are.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It was so funny it was hard not to laugh.  The trainee had a shocked face, made a ouch sound, checked her hand for blood, and start shaking it.  Hopefully she remembers next week that Bella bites hard when she is excited.
> 
> Finally, the trainer actually told her a few times to not act the way she was as she was doing other stupid things.  Once I asked her what are you doing?  She replied trying to get her to sit longer.  Well, don’t, I said, she not mature enough mentally to sit longer.  Dogs, like children, mature at different rates.
> 
> Serious training starts between 4 and 6 months.  I can’t believe how unknowledgeable some people are.


How frustrating......you'd think being a trainer.....they would know how to train.....instead, " the trainer needs to be trained. "


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 11, 2021)

At one point I noticed the trainer trainee was holding out her hand to Bella and with drawing it, frustrating Bella a great deal; because Bella thought she was getting a treat and she didn’t.  So I asked this young woman what she was doing.  Working on long sit she said.

  OMGOSH this is a young puppy class.  This person asked “I am using a hand signal, what hand signal do you use for sit”.  I DON”T.  I say sit.  I don’t know if corgis are visual learners but Bella is not.  Bella is not focused enough to look for a hand signal.  Bella is not a lab.

Bella learns with her ears, and has very selective hearing  as do all young puppies.  If you hold out a hand to Bella she expects a treat, or you can expect to get mouthed or bitten.  Because Bella didn’t get a treat, and the hand was withdrawn, she jumped up on the trainees leg to try and score the treat.

Not only did the trainee teach her to jump on her, the trainee said no when she did.  I don’t use the no command.  .  I am going to have to tell the trainer that these trainees can no longer interact with my pup.  I leave out the part that they are idiots.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 11, 2021)

@Aneeda72      I wish we were close, i would love to come over and spend time with you and Bella.......maybe bring Micki.
OOPS......sorry, think that's called inviting myself.
i'm glad Bella's ear stood up, she's cute as a button.
Corgis are visually trained.......
Sit.....hold a treat in your hand......move it over past her head, towards her bum.....when she sits.....click....treat.....good girl.
The classes Micki and i attended......were visually.....started with a voice, then remove voice and motion command.....don't jump back and fourth....confuses them.
Bella is very young.....she's doing great.....
In manners 1 and 2 classes were based on visual.......not sure, but in agility, some voice encouraging.....still mainly visual training.
Not very up on training with a trainer other than yourself.....
But.... 
I learned in class that both take part in class.....so they learn to take your command, not others.
Not saying your wrong......just what i learned.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 11, 2021)

MickaC said:


> @Aneeda72      I wish we were close, i would love to come over and spend time with you and Bella.......maybe bring Micki.
> OOPS......sorry, think that's called inviting myself.
> i'm glad Bella's ear stood up, she's cute as a button.
> Corgis are visually trained.......
> ...


I agree, I always trained dogs with both, but visual training requires focus and Bella does not  focus much yet.  She is now three months old.  Sign training can be added at any time since it’s easy to learn.  For now, I am just going with verbal commands and might just stick with them.  But board a d train will teach signs to her.

The arthritis in my hands is not good and eventually I will end up with “claws” as the deformities continue.

I would love for you to come over as well and bring your dogs.  Maybe they could teach Bella what a bite feels like .   There is no hurry in her training.  Basic commands are worked on for the first 18 months to two years.  Then actually service dog training starts.

The labs, goldens, other bigs dogs, that help pull chairs, balance people, etc. must have their bone plates closed before they start the heavy work.  I don’t know when the bone plates close on a corgi, but a 20 pound dog will not be pulling a wheel chair for me.  But she can pick up my keys when I drop them.  

It takes so long to train a service dog, and so much money to purchase them; yet, for an active person, a dog is only good for 7-8 years before they need to be retired.  Sometimes those retired dogs can be purchased, at a lesser price, for someone like me who leads a less active life.

But I have hauled a service dog around, a golden retriever, with a child in a wheelchair and a child with Down’s syndrome.  I can tell you that while the dog was useful, he did not make my life easier, but he kept my son safe.  He was a very old retired dog, found at golden retriever rescues.

We had him about three years, and when he decided he was “done”, he went back to this private rescue to lay and sleep out his years in comfort, as per our agreement with the rescue.  His only job was to watch our son and keep him safe.

When we went out, the dogs leash was attached to our young son who would run off and hide.  The dog dutiful went along with him, trailing behind.  And while it’s hard to spot a short little kid hiding in a batch of clothes or under a table at the mall, it’s easy to stop a big red balding old golden retriever .  

And when the small child runs off when called, the golden came when called, dragging our son behind him.  The dog would also stand in front of a staircase or an escalator and block access.  He was a great dog, but there came a time when a young boy was too much for him.  My son still remembers him although we had him over 25 years ago.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 11, 2021)

Came in the house with Bella and forgot my socks were on the floor.   Bella grabs a sock and runs off, lays down, and starts to chew.. Hmm. I do not play chase the puppy. Oh, I know sit down, get a treat, Bella fetch, and here she comes at a dead run sock in her mouth, drops it at my feet, and collects her threat. . Good girl Bella.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 11, 2021)

@Aneeda72   You're 300 % right.
Around the 2 year age is the age of settling down some and mature enough for some serious training.
Love the sock happening.
I would just bring Micki..... Corgis have their own socialism all their own......when Corgis are together, they know they're Corgis.
Hard to believe.......it's one of those situations that......you have to be there to see type things.
No, i don't know much about service canine training, except from what i've read, and learned there's a lot to training service dogs.
Not sure if i mentioned this before..... was shortly after when Micki turned 2, is when we started classes.
One very important thing we learned right off the bat, was attention behavior.

Love hearing about Bella returning your sock.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 12, 2021)

Bella eating her bed


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## J.B Books (Feb 12, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 149390


That's one cute pup.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 12, 2021)

Potty training has taken a turn for the worst .  She was doing so well and now seems to have forgotten that she is supposed to go outside.  She used to run to the door when she had to go, or a single bark, now it’s just play, then squat.  

Not sure why the back tracking has occurred except she is awake more, and playing more, and doesn’t want to take the time to have to go outside.  Will have to ask the trainer what she thinks.  Wednesday, at Petsmart, she whined to go out.  But at the house, nope.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 12, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Potty training has taken a turn for the worst .  She was doing so well and now seems to have forgotten that she is supposed to go outside.  She used to run to the door when she had to go, or a single bark, now it’s just play, then squat.
> 
> Not sure why the back tracking has occurred except she is awake more, and playing more, and doesn’t want to take the time to have to go outside.  Will have to ask the trainer what she thinks.  Wednesday, at Petsmart, she whined to go out.  But at the house, nope.


Don't think it's anything serious.....She is very young.....
Break in training, not unusual.
Her routine has changed some. 
If she persists for a while.......maybe check for bladder infection.

For the nipping at feet / legs, corgis have herding gene.......that kind of behaviour could be she's herding you.

I  see her legs are being that of a healer, longer.......she portrays facial features of a healer.

Bella, you're growing into a fine little girl.


----------



## Jules (Feb 12, 2021)

@Aneeda72, @MickaC. 

Something to add to your training routines.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 13, 2021)

If only-at one time this would have made my back feel so much better, but no longer.  Shift his front paws to right on your/my spine and that is where my three fractured vertebrae are.  They have never stopped hurting and, occasionally, a disc gets pinched and the screaming starts.  Not kidding about the screaming.  @MickaC

The food bowl aggression is about 75% over, although we can touch her while she eats, she is uncomfortable when we do so and it still makes her eat faster.  I told husband he was rushing her and to stop.  It will end in its own time.

That said, she has gone back to eating less.  When she got food aggressive she ate more as she was afraid the food would run out.  Now she is reassured, and starting leaving food in the bowl so we give her less.  Have not given her a chewie again but I will.

. I need to loosen her collar again.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 13, 2021)

Bought her an igloo dog house which, of course, she refuses to go in.  This morning I went out and put real chicken bits in the front of it.  Hopefully she will smell them and go in a little to eat them.  I have had only one dog smart enough to use a dog house and that was an Aussie-poodle mix who went in his house when he was cold, it was raining, or he was not.

I hope she learns to use it.  I removed the chair she likes to sit under to encourage the use of the dog house, but, since it’s raining, I may have to put the chair back.  Silly puppy.

Husband played fetch with her outside yesterday and she brought the ball back, dropped it between his feet, 23 times.  . Really excited that she is doing this.  We play fetch with her three times a day still and this will increase as time goes by.

He went out and raked the yard again, hopefully getting up more of the junk she likes to pick up and chew, especially wood pieces which she likes to eat.  Not good at all.  @Aunt Marg -this is another thing puppies and dogs do.  They eat wood, flowers, roses, broken glass, wires, and most anything they can get in their mouth they will swallow.

Including socks, socks seems to be a favorite of theirs, the stuffing they tear out of their toys, batteries, bottle caps, fabric,-a dog will eat most everything they can.  Course if you die alone, with just your dog, they will eat you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 13, 2021)

The golden retriever next door will get a tree branch and chew it up in pieces, but spits the pieces out, .  Never seen a dog that would chew but now swallow.

Bella still zooms around the yard and if I stand in one place for what she thinks is too long, she still runs circles around me.

While Hellers do not like to cuddle or be petted a whole lot, I read that Heelers are “Velcro dogs” and Bella is certainly a Velcro dog.  Most dogs, when the door is open, bolt out of it.  Bella does not.  I have to go out first.  In fact, my husband has a hard time getting Bella to go out the door with him and I often have to go with or he has to pick her up and carry her out.

But her corgi side is starting to come out as well.  She has never been much for being petted, and this is another reason I chose this combination because with my OCD I am not big on petting or cuddling with a dog.  Lately, she wants to be petted a bit, and I let her.

She is really into to tummy rubs.  However, husband will sit and pet a dog for a half hour or more.  No one has to worry, she will get as much or as little petting as she wants/needs.  And tons of attention since we are both home 24/7 with her.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 13, 2021)

I found this website call Pet Helpful when continuing to look for help in stopping Bella’s biting which runs hot and then cold.  It was so spot on with issues I have been having I recommend it, even though I’ve only had time to read the stopping your heeler puppy from biting part.

I was really impressed when it talked about how heelers easily learn chain behaviors.  I have not heard that expression used before in regards to dogs, but it perfectly described what I wrote about earlier concerning Bella‘s potty behaviors.

She was driving us nuts wanting to go out every few minutes and squeezing out a few drops of pee in order to get a treat for potty outside.  This was a chained behavior she had learned.  Now that I have stopped treating for potty outside, she has started going inside.  

OMGOSH these dogs are so smart it’s scary.  It talked about how the more excited a heeler is the harder it bites.  Thats Bella.  It also talked about other things and how they don’t work or might work.  And that it’s really important to teach Bella to be calm as I already knew.  I would recommend this site for anyone with a new puppy.

It makes me even happier that I choose a mixed breed rather than a full bred dog of either breed.  I think I got the best of both breeds in Bella.  I still keep thinking about a second pup,  NO, Aneeda, NO!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 13, 2021)

Dog training went well.  There was a new puppy in class, a cockapoo same size as Bella but very very shy.  At the beginning of class we let them play, Bella all in, the other puppy not.  He growled, tried to bite Bella, and seriously chased her off.  She was like

hey, dude, just want to play.  After an hour in class,and no threat from Bella, we again let them loose.  He had warmed up to her and they started to play together.  His mom was so very happy cause he’s a sad little guy.  I told her corgis love other dogs and she only bites us .

Bella did a great job of helping this puppy leave his moms side (first time he ever did) and learning to play.  Both left worn out and Bella fell asleep right away in the car.  We go back at 2:00 for her vet appointment and more shots.

She signaled once she needed to go out and potty, yay, the second time she peed on the floor boo.  He peed on the floor as well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 14, 2021)

Bella can pick up this ball and carry it for a short distance


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Puppy bite is now infected as of yesterday.  Went to instant care.  You would think Cujo bit half my hand off.  In any event, got an antibiotic cream.  Did not get the oral meds until I check with my doctor as the doctor I saw was not sure I could take them .  Sent my doctor a message this morning.

She was wearing three masks, one of the masks was an N95, and a face shield.  . I would not describe her as one of the “medical heroes”.  Who needs three masks and a face shield?  She was a hands off doctor stay six feet away as well.

I wonder how she dresses to go to the grocery store?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 16, 2021)

My frustration over Bella peeing in the house because, I am sure, I stopped treating her for peeing out reached a new level.  Play time in the house was cut very very short.  In fact it ended after she peed on the carpet again.

She likes to pee on the dinning room carpet for some reason, so frustrating.  I am going to have to bring the inside puppy pen back in and set it up to limit her access.  Until she starts wanting to go outside again.

She is using her dog house YAY.  A dog, using a dog house, shows a high level of intelligence IMO.  She is only the second dog we’ve owned to figure out if you go o to the dog house you stay dry.  We have had in the last 3 days rain, freezing rain, snow, frozen snow, and sleet.

She is biting less and when we do an activity if she is super exciting or angry I put a glove on one hand.  She loses patience quickly with getting her leash on during the day and starts to bite so glove on.  Also during leave it take it training-glove on.  She is generally no problem with treats and when super excited her teeth might touch you, but she is not trying to bite.

I am taking all the medications for my puppy bite.  2 oral prescriptions for 7 days and a cream.  The redness has faded a lot. I just started the second prescription this morning as it causes issues with your stomach and I have enough issues with my stomach.

She now loves play fetch, or getting the treats , and will not only bring all the balls back but has started picking up her toys and bring them to me for a treat , so cool.

She did fine at the vets, no problem with vaccines yet.  She has the lime, the flu, 1 more general, one one specialized, and rabies to get before 4/6 when she goes to board and train.  Then when we get her back she gets spayed.  Puppies we’re on my bucket list, but I’ve crossed that off.  Too much work.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 16, 2021)

Bella had her first grooming today and was a good girl.  Bath, a sanitary trim, and nails.  Did not bite anyone .  I decided against the puppy pen, instead taking her outside for potty every 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 16, 2021)

I take sulfameth/trimethroprim 800/160 mg, twice a day.  Metronidazole 500 mg, 3 times a day.  This med makes you feel like crap.  Mupirocin cream on wound twice a day.  I had to cancel my spinal pain shot as cannot get if while I have an infection.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> My frustration over Bella peeing in the house because, I am sure, I stopped treating her for peeing out reached a new level.  Play time in the house was cut very very short.  In fact it ended after she peed on the carpet again.
> 
> She likes to pee on the dinning room carpet for some reason, so frustrating.  I am going to have to bring the inside puppy pen back in and set it up to limit her access.  Until she starts wanting to go outside again.
> 
> ...


Aneeda....just read this and i saw the word spayed....and developed panic......how old is Bella going to be when you have her spayed.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 16, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Aneeda....just read this and i saw the word spayed....and developed panic......how old is Bella going to be when you have her spayed.


Under six months over 4


----------



## MickaC (Feb 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Under six months over 4


Please don't be offended.......
Younger than six months is far too young.
All her growing isn't done, even at six months now is iffy.
Please think about this, before the spayed.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 17, 2021)

Having her potty before she comes in the house, then letting her play for about 20 minutes then taking her out for potty is avoiding potty in house and lets her zoom around inside.  She has developed her own zoom course.

Runs down the length of the room under and through dinning chair legs, then runs to my bedroom, runs back to dining room, circles under dinning room table by the kitchen door, runs back.  Sometimes she stops to play with her toys. 

Have been working on fetch, which she has nailed, and less on her other lessons since she was groomed today and had a shot Saturday.  Don’t want to over stress her.  She takes a ball into her dog house, which is round, and chases it around in a circle while barking at the ball.  She sounds like she is having a total blast.  

Soaked her leash in lemon, I read that dogs don’t like the taste.  Hopefully she will stop biting the leash while I am putting it on.  It’s hard to get the leash on.  Her new collar is much better and has a larger hook so that is helping as well.


MickaC said:


> Please don't be offended.......
> Younger than six months is far too young.
> All her growing isn't done, even at six months now is iffy.
> Please think about this, before the spayed.


All dogs that are going to be fixed, are usually fixed before 6 months in this state. In fact, a puppy taken to the humane society is fixed as young as 8 weeks so they can be adopted out.  You are concerned, I think, about the controversy over fixing a dog before the growth plates close.  I did a lot of research on this issue when I had the larger dogs.

I decided to have the dogs fixed and saw no ill effects.  I especially want Bella fixed as I think/hope it will calm her down.  I also see I forgot to respond to something else you said about Bella having longer legs than a corgi.

I do not have a purebred corgi, but I would agree with you.  Bella LOOKS like a corgi, everyone thinks she is a corgi, but I believe Bella would consider herself to be an Australian Cattle Dog, commonly know as a red heeler.  . Although, she does have some corgi traits, I suppose.

She has never shed a hair.  . In choosing between her more corgi like sister and herself, I think I made the right choice.  I would have hated all that shedding.  She will blow her coat twice a year which is enough shedding for me.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Having her potty before she comes in the house, then letting her play for about 20 minutes then taking her out for potty is avoiding potty in house and lets her zoom around inside.  She has developed her own zoom course.
> 
> Runs down the length of the room under and through dinning chair legs, then runs to my bedroom, runs back to dining room, circles under dinning room table by the kitchen door, runs back.  Sometimes she stops to play with her toys.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I'm not picking at Bella's appearance.......she's a beautiful young lady.
We all have our own opinions, thank you for yours.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 17, 2021)

@MickaC I didn’t think you were picking on her looks, I agree with you.  I think you have misunderstood what I said.  I have never owned any other dogs except labs, poodles, and one Aussie poodle mix.  I know nothing about corgis and heelers except what I’ve read.

I love Bellas coat.  The poodle coat, everything sticks to it, the heeler coat everything runs off.  She can be out in the rain and it’s like water off a ducks back.  She plays for a couple of hours in the snow and is not covered in ice and snow.  It’s great.

It snowed all night so we have quite a bit now.  I put Bella out and she digs all her toys out of the snow.  Then she tries to pick up her ball and take it into the dog house.  . The ball is covered in ice and while she can get hold of it, it slips out of her mouth.  While I watched she was never able to get it onto the dog house.

Next time I checked on her, she was in the dog house with her face stuck out, watching the snow come down.  I need to get a bed to put in the house next SSI check since my stimulus seems to be delayed .

She is starting to like to be petted every now and then and more often.  She never tries to mouth/bite when putting her in and out of her crate or puppy pen.  Still have a problem with putting the leash on and off though.  But she has come a long way and I am very happy with her progress.

We have been able to socialize her really well with adults, but due to the mouthing we do not let children pet her.  We had hoped to socialize her more with dogs, but only one so far.  We had hoped to take her to the park, but the weather has prevented that.  

All things considered she is doing g great.


----------



## Jules (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 17, 2021)

Bella does not like lemon for sure she tried and tried to hold the dried lemon soaked leash in her mouth and just could not do it.  Score one for mom


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 17, 2021)

Aneeda,, I took an old pillow & old towel made  pad for our  dog's crate.
For warmer weather used part of an old mattress pad to cover a pillow  with.


----------



## Devi (Feb 17, 2021)

Oops. How do I delete a post? (I can edit it, but apparently not delete it.)


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 17, 2021)

Devi said:


> Oops. How do I delete a post? (I can edit it, but apparently not delete it.)


I just back space everything out and write deleted, otherwise idk.


----------



## Devi (Feb 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I just back space everything out and write deleted, otherwise idk.


Thanks, Aneeda.

By the way, am enjoying your posts about your new dog.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 17, 2021)

I now have a second bite wound.  I am not very happy.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 18, 2021)

O, No!

I hope it wasn't on your foot?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> O, No!
> 
> I hope it wasn't on your foot?


The other hand  and I am done taking the meds they are making me extremely sick.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 18, 2021)

It’s because my skin is so thin on my hands and so fragile if her canine touches me, it goes right through and rips.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 18, 2021)

I understand about onion  skin from taking care of  my father.

Lemon  worked on her leash,, but lemon  would dry out  your  skin.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> I understand about onion  skin from taking care of  my father.
> 
> Lemon  worked on her leash,, but lemon  would dry out  your  skin.


I considered that, using lemon, but I read up on lemon on the skin and it is very bad for skin.  I will have to use gloves.  The ones I have now are cowhide for dealing with my roses and a bit big.  I ordered bicycle gloves which hopefully protect the back of my hands while leaving my fingers free.  She is fine in taking treats.  It’s just leashing her or playing with her.

But I’ve seen her mouth other people and they are fine so it’s my skin.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 18, 2021)

Wonder if there are any skin care products that are lemon scented?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Wonder if there are any skin care products that are lemon scented?


Unfortunately Bella has decided she is used to the lemon taste and when not pulling on her leash, she licks it.  I have, by now, read a million google threads on how to get your corgi to stop biting.  None of which seems to work with Bella.

But she does think that mouthing my hand is a game and isn’t doing it aggressively, thank heaven.  I don’t know if she is still food aggressive as I am just trying to get her to stop biting so I can pet her.

I now wear my gloves since I don’t know when she will decide to mouth and this medicine, for the infection, is making me so sick.  One pill, that I take three times a day, I told my doctor I would no longer take because I am just to sick.  She said, well, take it once or twice a day at least.  K, once a day.

I am working on nothing else but less biting.  After I finish the medication, and feel better, we will resume training.  She will get behind in class but it doesn’t matter.  Class is more for socializing than training as she will go to board and train.  

Her sit is solid.  She fetches like a champion, although not fetching now.  I read a LOT of information from other corgi owners which say they can’t get their pups to stop biting.  Such a challenge.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2021)

Only tip I have that always worked for my pups is pocketing a small rawhide bone, when they go to bite on me, I nip it in the bud immediately and say firmly, 'No....you bite on this!', when they walk away from it, I pocket for the next lesson.  Good luck Aneeda, takes a lot patience to train a furbaby.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 19, 2021)

Bella got on my last nerve today.  I noticed my husband had put the new collar on too tight, taking it off was not much of a struggle as she bitting my glove on one hand; I unlocked her collar with the other hand.

I loosened the collar and oh good god what a struggle.  She wiggled and wiggled, rolled and rolled, bit at me and bit at me, and jumped, and had a fit, and struggled, until as she was laying there, on top of the crate, I wanted to, yes, teach her the meaning of a newspaper on a butt.  Old school.

As, she once again jumped up and tried to jump down, I gently swatted her butt with my hand because I didn’t want to hurt my hand, or her I suppose.  So frustrated.  Then I scooped her up, keeping her mouth away from my face which didn’t have a glove on it, and put her into her crate with, horrors of horrors, no treat.  BAD Bella BAD!!  Bella 1.  Mom 0.

Waited 15 minutes or so, got her out of her crate, put her on top of it, SIT Bella, Yes mom.  She sat quietly while I put her collar on.  I should have swatted her sooner.  I would say it was a tie.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 19, 2021)

I got my pup back in the day to stop biting when I would swat him with just a piece of newspaper.  One sheet, not rolled up, but making a lot of noise when I swatted him on the nose with it.  He stopped biting in no time.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I got my pup back in the day to stop biting when I would swat him with just a piece of newspaper.  One sheet, not rolled up, but making a lot of noise when I swatted him on the nose with it.  He stopped biting in no time.


It may not be advised today, but I must admit to having used this method with our first puppy, long ago. It did work, and didn't make him hand-shy. I know that many training practices back then, aren't used now.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 19, 2021)

As long as you do not hurt the dog there is no harm in disciplining him/her.  Use  a firm voice to let them know you are the boss and mean business.  I am like that and I am kind to the dog as well.  I make no bones in letting that animal know it is loved unconditionally.


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 19, 2021)

Many years ago I had a puppy who refused to get housebroken. He would go outside and despite high praise and treats would also go inside. One night, I was watching TV and decided to let him out of the crate and sit with me on the couch. He promptly crawled up the arm of the couch, got on my head and peed on my head. I was REALLY mad and not just "pretend mad". I did not hit him but boy did I yell and he knew I meant business. Later I took him outside and I really praised him when he peed. He was housebroken after that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for the replies.  I am about done being nice over this biting crap.  I’ve tried everything the experts have said, and she still feels it’s ok to bite Especially over putting the leash on.  So, a little old school discipline won’t hurt her.

But if she pees on my head, well, that’s a deal breaker @Jeweltea, I’m killing her.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 19, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am about done being nice over this biting crap.  I’ve tried everything the experts have said, and she still feels it’s ok to bite Especially over putting the leash on.  So, a little old school discipline won’t hurt her.


I agree.  Yes, I have cats but I deal with biting, etc. behavior INSTANTLY.  I don't wait for the kitten to become the cat before s/he finds out NO, no biting!  Or, No, you won't hide where I can't reach you (I block the space right away.)  

Of course, with cats, there is never any "bathroom" problem, unless it's a heath thing.

No, no biting, don't let her bite another minute!  You don't bite her, so don't let her bite you!  Good luck.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> @MickaC I didn’t think you were picking on her looks, I agree with you.  I think you have misunderstood what I said.  I have never owned any other dogs except labs, poodles, and one Aussie poodle mix.  I know nothing about corgis and heelers except what I’ve read.
> 
> I love Bellas coat.  The poodle coat, everything sticks to it, the heeler coat everything runs off.  She can be out in the rain and it’s like water off a ducks back.  She plays for a couple of hours in the snow and is not covered in ice and snow.  It’s great.
> 
> ...


Yes......You and Bella are doing FANTASTIC !!!!!!!!!!!
I do love the corgi coat for the fact, She actually never gets soaked........and good thing for her.......when she's on her " let's play and dig in the dirt " times, after a short time, the dirt and mud kinda just falls off.
But she is a heavy shedder, being a full corgi.......brushing is done every nite......she likes to be brushed.....but truth to be told......loves the treats that goes with it more.....and of course we do the attention things before treats are had at that time.
Keep up the great work........always look forward to hearing from you and Bella.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 21, 2021)

So yesterday dog training, and the trainer took Bella, the trainee trainer took the trainers dog, and there was a new person so we had 5 dogs in class.  YAY, cause Bella got to interact with more dogs which is mainly why I am taking the class.

They worked on leave it. Bella fail .  Yeah, like she is going to leave food on the floor-not.  Walking on a leash, she will but she pulls like a husky running a dog sled race, and the here command.  Bella comes when called, like a champ, but we worked in pairs.

After the first round, Bella realized if she ran back to the trainer she got another treat.  So, after I called her, she came, sat, got her treat, and turned around and ran back to the trainer to get another treat, before she was called .  Kind of like my husband who never has to be called for any meal.

My infected dog wound has healed , and now waiting for the other wound to heal.

The golden retriever in class was throughly worn out and started to lay down and refuse to move.  He weights 40 pounds at 3 months.  He is the trainers dog.  Bella at 3 months is 12 pounds.  Reminds me why I bought Bella. They are both immature for their age and he has the same biting issue as Bella, and has drawn blood once.

The cockapoo is a delicate little dog who is very nervous and very shy but getting better.  He likes to play with Bella.  The great pyrenees puppy is a bit taller than the golden but probably the calmest dog in the class and the least interactive.  I can not remember the other dog as it was taken out of class early for some reason.

Anyway, that was yesterday.  Today, Bella is her usual energy bunny hyper nutcase.  Tried to walk her but she was more interested in trying to kill my cane.  We did work on wait a bit.  It is going to take much longer to teach her the basics since she is so hyper and has little focus.  Then again, I’ve got nothing else to do for the rest of my life.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 21, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Yes......You and Bella are doing FANTASTIC !!!!!!!!!!!
> I do love the corgi coat for the fact, She actually never gets soaked........and good thing for her.......when she's on her " let's play and dig in the dirt " times, after a short time, the dirt and mud kinda just falls off.
> But she is a heavy shedder, being a full corgi.......brushing is done every nite......she likes to be brushed.....but truth to be told......loves the treats that goes with it more.....and of course we do the attention things before treats are had at that time.
> Keep up the great work........always look forward to hearing from you and Bella.


Bella loves the treats, but she is getting smarter.  Time for crate, throw in her favorite treat, 2 milk bones.  She sits.  I have to pull her towards me,  Bella resists.  You can see her thinking “yeah mom, but I don’t want a nap, and those are only two tiny treats, and they are the regular treats sooo, I am not getting in that crate, and you can go chase a cat.”  Hmm.

Ok Bella, look, I‘ll throw two of the stinky salmon treats that you love into the crate with the two milk bones treats that you love, how about now?  Bella walks over to the crate, sniffs, front paws in, reaching as far as she can to try and grab the treats, I quickly unhook the leash, shove her corgi butt in, and score one for mom, Bella’s in the crate.

Have a good nap Bella.  . The stinky salmon treats work every time.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 22, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Aneeda,, I took an old pillow & old towel made  pad for our  dog's crate.
> For warmer weather used part of an old mattress pad to cover a pillow  with.


I put a small pad in the dog house for bella, yup she chew it up.  Now there is a towel in there.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 22, 2021)

Not having a good month at all.

Yesterday, Told husband to take the bitter apple spray and put it on the seat belt harness of Bella’s car seat since she is chewing it.  Husband always HATES doing anything but he complied.  Unknown to me, he dropped the clear cap of the spray on the rug.  He says it was an accident.  Sure, it was.

Anyway, he left it there cause he never picks anything up that he drops.  His maid, me, picks up after him.  But I had already checked the floor this morning and let Bella out to play.  Now Bella can not find a dropped treat on the floor, but she found that small clear cap right away.

As she zoomed past me, I saw she had something small in her mouth, .  I keep a drag leash on her.  Bella, drop it.  Nope, I’m up, I’m frantic, and she knows she has something I want, and she wants to play chase the puppy.  

I get close to her, step on the drag leash, and say drop it.  Nope.  . I only have one glove on.  I still don’t know what she has, but I know if she swallows it, she will choke to death.  I can tell by how open her mouth is on it, that it’s small enough to swallow.  I am lucky in that she chews her food instead of gulping stuff down.

So one foot firmly on her leash, the gloved hand holding her head, knowing I am going to yet again get bit, I am able to open her mouth with my ungloved hand, yelling drop it, and shaking her head.  She drops what turns out to be the cap to the bitter apple spray and I grab it; without getting bit.    Thank heaven.

OMG, I so want to kill my husband, or you know, shove a cap down his throat.  Breathe, just breathe.  She is fine, I am fine, he is still alive.  But his ears are burning.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 22, 2021)

Worked on wait with Bella yesterday.  She is getting the concept, but refuses to wait when food is involved, .  It’s a work in progress.  

Son‘s girlfriend made fried rice for us, but only husband can eat it.  Rice kills my blood sugar.  Son brought the rice over last night for dinner.  Where’s the dog?  Outside.  It’s too cold for her outside, he says, you should bring her in.

  She’s fine.  She is double coated.  It’s windy, he says.  That wind is cold, he says.  You should bring her in.  She’s a herding dog, I say, she herds animals as a job, outside in all weather.  Besides she has a dog house if she is cold.  Still, he says, it’s too cold outside for her.  I am cold outside, he says.

OMG.  You Are Not Wearing a Double Fur Coat, I say to the man who has never owned a dog.  Bella is fine.  It’s 38 outside.  She good.  

Everyones a critic .


----------



## MickaC (Feb 22, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Not having a good month at all.
> 
> Yesterday, Told husband to tAneedaake the bitter apple spray and put it on the seat belt harness of Bella’s car seat since she is chewing it.  Husband always HATES doing anything but he complied.  Unknown to me, he dropped the clear cap of the spray on the rug.  He says it was an accident.  Sure, it was.
> 
> ...


Aneeda.... i would have been as frantic as you were.....scary....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 22, 2021)

@MickaC Thanks, I was frantic.  She’s tiny with a tiny throat and even if it passed her throat it would have got stuck elsewhere.  If it had been a lab or other big dog they could have passed it as it wasn’t sharp or anything.  She would have had surgery.

Quiet day today.  Bella and I just chilled.  Mostly she played in her pen outside which she now prefers and when I let her out, she zooms several times around the yard, and then I crate her for a nap, rinse, repeat.

Until she gains some maternity we just practice what she knows already.  Concentrating on sit, wait, not biting, here, drop it, fetch, and our ER come command.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 23, 2021)

I had Bella in the front yard yesterday when my neighbors, who live at the end of the block, walked by with two dogs.  Hmm, they only have one terrier mix.  The wife stops and explains that they felt their dog was lonely and would be happier with a friend.  They both work.

. So I say to them, oh, you got a dog for your dog.  Yes, yes we did, they reply.  Since the husband told me he never ever wanted even one dog, I find this really funny.  Now he has two.

This is why I keep saying I WILL NOT get another dog.  This is how it happens.  You get the first dog.  The first dog has a lot of energy which you can not satisfy and is lonely and bored.  So, you get the second dog.  I have done this several times over the past 60 plus years.  *It’s a dog trap.*  Now you have two bored dogs.  

Then, if the two dogs don’t get a long, you get a third dog (I have never done that) that hopefully gets along with both the other dogs.  OMG it’s endless.  My daughter has 6 maybe 7 dogs at this point in time.

I have one crazy little puppy and thats all.  I will not get another dog.  I must write that somewhere on a blackboard a hundred times.  I will not get another dog.  My poor neighbors now have two terrier mixes who bark in their back yard all day long.  They are both untrained, unfriendly, and, I am sure they will bite since they are terriers.  

Next to them lives two small black dogs, across the street a miniature poodle mix who was loose the other day.  He came up to my walker, put his paws on the front brace, and walked backwards, on his hind legs, with me for a while.  .  Next  to him a Newfoundland, and I can hear other dogs inside barking which I have not seen at another house.

I live in a dog neighbor, so no ones minds the barking cause most all of us have one to two dogs.  There is also a feral cat in the yard behind me as they do not have a dog.  When winter is over we will get a trap from animal control and catch that cat who poops in my yard.  It is not fixed.  It needs to be fixed and get a rabies shot.

In the yard next to me, he has two Heelers, now three as he is watching one.  But in the yard behind him a guy lives in a tent in that backyard and swears all summer long.  Don’t hear him during the winter.  In the front yard there are two chihuahuas and a 13 year old corgI.

On the other side of me, the golden retriever mix lives there, and a chihuahua, a pit bull mix, and a German Shepard often visit.  The German shepherd is vicious, and is now left at his home. Behind them, chickens and two small dogs.  .  The feral cat tries to catch itself a chicken, often.  I see all the dogs more than the people.

Life in my neighbor bubble.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 25, 2021)

I can now put Bella filled dog dish down without being mouthed or worry about being bitten.  But I still don’t trust her as far as putting a leash on.  She still occasionally bites at my hands, feet, a d will jump up a d catch the side of my pants.  Always bites at my slippers, so I still have to watch her closely.  But lots better than she was.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I can now put Bella filled dog dish down without being mouthed or worry about being bitten.  But I still don’t trust her as far as putting a leash on.  She still occasionally bites at my hands, feet, a d will jump up a d catch the side of my pants.  Always bites at my slippers, so I still have to watch her closely.  But lots better than she was.


She must be teething .. ? Ah yes, I remember it well.


----------



## Jules (Feb 25, 2021)

How is the healing of your hands progressing?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 25, 2021)

Jules said:


> How is the healing of your hands progressing?


Thanks for asking.

The infected one totally healed, the non infected one healed but still quite red, in fact, it’s color has never changed; although the wound itself is healed.  I just sent a picture to my doctor and asked should I continue to put medicine on it or stop and see what happens.

You can really tell that her tooth simply got caught and dragged across my skin.  its on the same hand where I still have a scar, from when I was 10, on a finger where the same thing happened with my first dog . I must have had a better immune system then.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 25, 2021)

@MickaC Bella certainly backtalks and is not happy with the wait command when her bowl of food is in my hand.  At the door, sit, wait, open door, and she tries to rush through it, at least four times.  After three times, Bella starts cussing me out, dog bark style.

Bark, bark, bark, but finally she will sit, wait, and then when I say OK, out the door in a shot.  But, untrusting soul that she is, she waits until I’ve sat the food bowl down in the puppy pen before she goes inside.  

We took apart the dog run and have used it as fencing.  As soon as it is warm enough we will take it down, reassemble it, and turn it back into a dog run for Bella.  It’s 10x10x5 so it will be plenty big for her.  We will put a wooden fence up in its place so we don’t have to look at neighbors crappy yard.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh boy, sounds like all you people should remain locked in your houses then.
> 
> We have cougars and bears that come right up to our front door, yet not one neighbour has ever lost an animal to either.
> 
> I gather birds of prey and other predators are more aggressive in your part of the country than in ours.


One of my cats was killed by a black bear in my yard. But owls was my main concern where I lived. The coyotes did not come near to my house due to my three horses. It all depends on your area and knowing the wild life concerns. My cats had to be in before dark.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It was so funny it was hard not to laugh.  The trainee had a shocked face, made a ouch sound, checked her hand for blood, and start shaking it.  Hopefully she remembers next week that Bella bites hard when she is excited.
> 
> Finally, the trainer actually told her a few times to not act the way she was as she was doing other stupid things.  Once I asked her what are you doing?  She replied trying to get her to sit longer.  Well, don’t, I said, she not mature enough mentally to sit longer.  Dogs, like children, mature at different rates.
> 
> Serious training starts between 4 and 6 months.  I can’t believe how unknowledgeable some people are.


Sounds like you know more than the trainers do! Funny how professionals are supposed to be the experts and don't do as a good job as the owners do. Maybe an owner knows the pet better and how to train it best.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 149390


She is so freakin' adorable! Looks like an angel. lol


----------



## MickaC (Feb 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> @MickaC Bella certainly backtalks and is not happy with the wait command when her bowl of food is in my hand.  At the door, sit, wait, open door, and she tries to rush through it, at least four times.  After three times, Bella starts cussing me out, dog bark style.
> 
> Bark, bark, bark, but finally she will sit, wait, and then when I say OK, out the door in a shot.  But, untrusting soul that she is, she waits until I’ve sat the food bowl down in the puppy pen before she goes inside.
> 
> We took apart the dog run and have used it as fencing.  As soon as it is warm enough we will take it down, reassemble it, and turn it back into a dog run for Bella.  It’s 10x10x5 so it will be plenty big for her.  We will put a wooden fence up in its place so we don’t have to look at neighbors crappy yard.


Speaking of backtalk......Micki's the QUEEN....lol....lol...
I think it's built in to her.......after scolding.....or.....firm talking too.....
She does listen......
But as soon as i turn my back......everytime.....she voices her reply......i turn to her and she's got her big happy face on......MAN !!!!!
She knows how to work it.......lol.lol.
Last word is always hers.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 27, 2021)

Dog training went well.  The trainer said she does not know where Bella gets her energy,  either do I. She never stops.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 1, 2021)

I can now leash Bella up when taking her out of her crate with no mouthing.  I am still a bit afraid to drop using a glove, but I have.  No problems yet.  She walks to the front door, on a leash, to go potty without barking or trying to buy at my legs, so that’s a huge improvement.  She grabs at her leash less.

Taking her to the back door is simple as she follows along with no problem, sits and waits at the door, and when told OK goes out.  Sometimes she barks, if I am not moving fast enough for her, or if she thinks she has waited too long.  

Next Saturday is our last training class.  I was going to do a month of private training with my trainer friend who works at Petsmart, but she told me Saturday she is not sure she can do it.  She had breast cancer and thought it was cured.  She had a double mastectomy.  Then she learned the cancer came back, and was in her bones.

She just finished treatment again, returned to work for only a month, and went and had a pet scan when she noticed a swelling on her collar bone.  The cancer came back.  Had radiation and chemo, thought she was cured, again.  But has been sick and losing weight.  Had another pet scan.

The cancer has spread to her brain.  .  She has fought hard for her life.  She is in her 50’s.  Her name is Brenda, prayers for her would be nice.  Thanks.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I can now leash Bella up when taking her out of her crate with no mouthing.  I am still a bit afraid to drop using a glove, but I have.  No problems yet.  She walks to the front door, on a leash, to go potty without barking or trying to buy at my legs, so that’s a huge improvement.  She grabs at her leash less.
> 
> Taking her to the back door is simple as she follows along with no problem, sits and waits at the door, and when told OK goes out.  Sometimes she barks, if I am not moving fast enough for her, or if she thinks she has waited too long.
> 
> ...


Prayers for Brenda, in my own way


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 2, 2021)

Bella is doing much better mouthing/biting so I am very pleased.  She has also stopped lunging at my blanket to chew it, pretty much leaves my shoes alone, and bites less at me when we walk in the backyard.

She still fetches.  While not pleased to be leashed up, she continues not to bite at my hands and while reluctant to go into her crate she doesn’t try to bite when I put her in it.  I think she is starting to realize I am in charge.  .  She is doing better at wait command as well.  She still picks up everything she can find in the yard to chew.  Have to work more on drop it.

I wonder if I should get her a ham bone to chew on from the pet store or actual beef bones from the grocery.  I am worried that she might break her teeth though.  She goes through so called long lasting chews way too fast.  I don’t give her rawhide, but am considering it.

In two more weeks she will be four months old, get her rabies shot, and then off to board and train for two weeks.  Time flies.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 2, 2021)

Has she lost her baby teeth,, yet?
Have read that pork/ham aren't  good  for dogs.

I bought a rawhide   toy  at Tractor Supply, for our  dog  before she passed.

She didn't  like the stiffness of it.
At the time I didn't realize she had a loose tooth.

Noticed her at her water dish  twisting her mouth around.
Sat down with her &  ran my thumb in her mouth,, what the??
She was trying  spit my thumb out.
Second time I  knocked  her rear  molar into my  hand.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2021)

My daughter's vet told her not to give her Corgi any bones at all. Something to do with small teeth, I think.

Years ago, we were told not to give our big labs any kinds of bones either. One time, part of a bone came right through Moe anus, and he was yelping trying to do his business. I had a tissue with me, and pulled it out. Lucky it didn't pierce his intestine!

I guess all vets aren't on the same page, re: bones.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 2, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Has she lost her baby teeth,, yet?
> Have read that pork/ham aren't  good  for dogs.
> 
> I bought a rawhide   toy  at Tractor Supply, for our  dog  before she passed.
> ...


She still has those very sharp baby teeth, she should start losing them in a couple more weeks.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 2, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My daughter's vet told her not to give her Corgi any bones at all. Something to do with small teeth, I think.
> 
> Years ago, we were told not to give our big labs any kinds of bones either. One time, part of a bone came right through Moe anus, and he was yelping trying to do his business. I had a tissue with me, and pulled it out. Lucky it didn't pierce his intestine!
> 
> I guess all vets aren't on the same page, re: bones.


I think you are probably right about no bones, just wishful thinking on my part.  I gave my labs and poodles deer antlers.  I've never seen one splinter, but you can not give them to baby teeth, the teeth would break.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 3, 2021)

OMG Bella jumped up to try and grab my slipper out of my hand and, yep, the worst wound yet.  I may kill her.  Both my other wounds just finished healing.  Again, not her fault, but dang it.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think you are probably right about no bones, just wishful thinking on my part.  I gave my labs and poodles deer antlers.  I've never seen one splinter, but you can not give them to baby teeth, the teeth would break.


My dog  has a lot of bones. Never an issue. I keep them all in an antique Brass tinder bucket. He just goes and picks the one he wants at the time. Always beef bones. NEVER give a dog a ham bone or any other type bone. Keeps his teeth real healthy.
I go to an old fashioned butcher. you know the kind. Sides of beef hanging in the cooler. I ask for leg bones or rib bones.
Not the rib bones you get at the grocery store as they are too small. The bones I get 12"-24" long. He has to drag the femur across the floor. It's very funny.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella is doing much better mouthing/biting so I am very pleased.  She has also stopped lunging at my blanket to chew it, pretty much leaves my shoes alone, and bites less at me when we walk in the backyard.
> 
> She still fetches.  While not pleased to be leashed up, she continues not to bite at my hands and while reluctant to go into her crate she doesn’t try to bite when I put her in it.  I think she is starting to realize I am in charge.  .  She is doing better at wait command as well.  She still picks up everything she can find in the yard to chew.  Have to work more on drop it.
> 
> ...





Aneeda72 said:


> Bella is doing much better mouthing/biting so I am very pleased.  She has also stopped lunging at my blanket to chew it, pretty much leaves my shoes alone, and bites less at me when we walk in the backyard.
> 
> She still fetches.  While not pleased to be leashed up, she continues not to bite at my hands and while reluctant to go into her crate she doesn’t try to bite when I put her in it.  I think she is starting to realize I am in charge.  .  She is doing better at wait command as well.  She still picks up everything she can find in the yard to chew.  Have to work more on drop it.
> 
> ...


Sorry, i'm one that will never or have never given any of my guys real bones no matter what kind.......Bella could be doing a lot of teething.....have always used different kinds of rawhide chews.....some good ones you can get at the vet......i now get bully sticks.....but do be careful with puppies as to what kind of chews.....always supervised while they have them.
This is my opinion only......not telling you what to do.....every fur kid is different.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 3, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Sorry, i'm one that will never or have never given any of my guys real bones no matter what kind.......Bella could be doing a lot of teething.....have always used different kinds of rawhide chews.....some good ones you can get at the vet......i now get bully sticks.....but do be careful with puppies as to what kind of chews.....always supervised while they have them.
> This is my opinion only......not telling you what to do.....every fur kid is different.


Differences of opinion  guess. My neighbor was a regional manager for PetSmart. Multi state area.
Anyway he said he would never give any dog a rawhide because of what they do to their insides.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 4, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Differences of opinion  guess. My neighbor was a regional manager for PetSmart. Multi state area.
> Anyway he said he would never give any dog a rawhide because of what they do to their insides.


Yes, i do agree.....in my recent years past......i started with bully sticks.....i do think they are much better.
Tried the so called antlers for chews......total bust.....tried on several times, gave up, a very expensive trial.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Yes, i do agree.....in my recent years past......i started with bully sticks.....i do think they are much better.
> Tried the so called antlers for chews......total bust.....tried on several times, gave up, a very expensive trial.


My daughter is a dog trainer and Pet hotel owner ( at least she was until 2 months ago)..... and she never allows any dog of hers or in her charge to chew on rawhide


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 4, 2021)

I have never given rawhide either because of the fear if they overeat them.  I do use bully sticks and she likes those, she is a “hard” chewer and goes through stuff really fast.  I am going to try and remember to ask the vet, who we see Saturday, about the beef bones.  Our local grocery store sells them.  But they might be too hard for baby teeth.

Yes she is still teething.  But while I was worried that she might be an aggressive puppy, it is clear that she is not.  All the wounds have happened when she was in a high level of excitement and she doesn’t even try to mouth me when I leash her up or put her in and out of the crate or pen, anymore.  The nipping at our legs has lessened a lot as well, so she has improved a lot.

This wound occurred in her jumping up and trying to grab my slippers from my hand which she had just given back to me with no problem.  I have a bruise on the back of my hand the size of a silver dollar because she “hit” the back of my hand with her muzzle that hard, and, as usual, her canine tooth caught my skin.  I slapped her butt for doing it.

The wound shows no sign of infection this morning.  It is swollen cause of the force she hit me with, not red around the wound, and I see the doctor tomorrow anyway so she can check it.  I have not been working a lot with training with her lately because she is fairly solid on everything as much as a 3 month old can be.  Plus board and train in just 4 weeks.

I have not worked on the down command at all and will leave that for board and train.  You really need to be on the floor for that training and I can’t get on the floor, or she has to be taller.  

After board and train it’s easier to build on her training as she will be older and more mature.  Then, at 8/9 months, as we all know, she will ignore everything she’s been taught.  More dogs are put in shelters at 9 months than any other times.  Teenagers are a pain.

The plan is for her to go back to board and train for three weeks training.  But it’s expensive so not sure I can save that much money up.  Ugh.  Will have to use my credit card.  But we like a well trained dog, whether she is able to be service dog will be determined much later.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> My daughter is a dog trainer and Pet hotel owner ( at least she was until 2 months ago)..... and she never allows any dog of hers or in her charge to chew on rawhide


Hmm, I’ll mail Bella to you, she is little shouldn’t cost that much.  Have her teach Bella NOT TO BITE.  *BAD BELLA BAD.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2021)

So Bella decided last night that she would no long potty in the front yard.  During the night I take Bella outside to potty, stand in my front door way, she pees right away, back into her crate, me back to bed, and done.  Except nope.

Now I have to walk her through the entire house to the back door and she pees on her favorite spot on the small cement walk way.  This is a major issue for me, I dislike going in the backyard at night.  I’ve never been able to go into a backyard at night and even standing in the doorway is nearly impossible.

Stupid dog.  Being bit is one thing, the back yard is a huge issue, HUGE.  So, I tossed her back into her crate, she held it for 5 hours, took her out the front, and she still refused to go.  .  She has crossed a line.  But, I don’t how to thread a tube into a dogs bladder or I would have.  And I don’t want to clean up a crate or bathe a soaked in pee puppy with a sore hand.

So I quickly tossed her into the outdoor puppy pen, which is right by the back door and went back inside.  She can pee out there till she dehydrates, stupid dog, while I eat an early breakfast, take my shower, and wait two hours for the sun to come up when I can give her water and food.

I would say she can just bite me, but, hmm, you know, she already has.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella is doing much better mouthing/biting so I am very pleased.  She has also stopped lunging at my blanket to chew it, pretty much leaves my shoes alone, and bites less at me when we walk in the backyard.
> 
> She still fetches.  While not pleased to be leashed up, she continues not to bite at my hands and while reluctant to go into her crate she doesn’t try to bite when I put her in it.  I think she is starting to realize I am in charge.  .  She is doing better at wait command as well.  She still picks up everything she can find in the yard to chew.  Have to work more on drop it.
> 
> ...


Don't give her real bones, Aneeda, they splinter and could either cut her mouth badly or choke her.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2021)

Yup, no real bones or rawhide for Bella.

Husband has agreed to take her outside to potty in the back yard at midnight when he usually has his work break, he works nights from home.  And he will take her at 3am on his work nights as well, so I only have to take her on Friday and Saturday early in the morning.

She is sleeping longer so she can probably wait till four or five.  I can probably manage that, hopefully.

My remaining bite is not infected.


----------



## Jules (Mar 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> My remaining bite is not infected.


Phew.  That’s a major relief.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, no real bones or rawhide for Bella.
> 
> Husband has agreed to take her outside to potty in the back yard at midnight when he usually has his work break, he works nights from home.  And he will take her at 3am on his work nights as well, so I only have to take her on Friday and Saturday early in the morning.
> 
> ...


Aneeda......i guess i'm somewhat confused as to why you take Bella out in the middle of the nite.
I have never done that.....puppy has always gone out at bedtime, then nite treat.......that's it till morning.
The only time i would have taken them out at that time of nite, is if they had the runs or bladder issue, in which they've always whined or barked to go out.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 149390


She's an absolute little angel !


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella eating her bedView attachment 149389


Eating her bed is better than 'eating' or chewing the couch.   lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 5, 2021)

Tell me again why you got Bella?!?   I have forgotten the details.   She sure is a little angel pup.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 6, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Tell me again why you got Bella?!?   I have forgotten the details.   She sure is a little angel pup.


Cause we did not have a dog and wanted a smaller working dog.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 6, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Aneeda......i guess i'm somewhat confused as to why you take Bella out in the middle of the nite.
> I have never done that.....puppy has always gone out at bedtime, then nite treat.......that's it till morning.
> The only time i would have taken them out at that time of nite, is if they had the runs or bladder issue, in which they've always whined or barked to go out.


Because I go to bed very early, I don’t sleep well or long, and husband works from home.  Puppies have to go out every hour for every month of age.  So a two month old puppy goes out every two hours and a four month old puppy goes out every four hours unless you use puppy pads and I do not.

Bella, however, has always been able to hold it longer when crated, but hold it less long when awake and playing.  At three months old, she holds it 4 hours, and I’ve found this week if I don’t let her drink at midnight she holds it five hours.  YAY.

During inside play, she hold it half hour to 45 minutes.  While she seemed to understand potty training in the beginning, she has regressed and is no longer interested.  We are giving potty training a break rather than stress her.  She has more outdoor time, and will begin potty training again after board and train.

I think her level of excitement during play is still to high, and so she pays less attention to where she potties.  There is no hurry to get her trained.  She has always been less mature, it just takes maturity and time.  I don’t know why you dogs have not had to go out.  Every dog I have owned has had to go out.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 6, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Because I go to bed very early, I don’t sleep well or long, and husband works from home.  Puppies have to go out every hour for every month of age.  So a two month old puppy goes out every two hours and a four month old puppy goes out every four hours unless you use puppy pads and I do not.
> 
> Bella, however, has always been able to hold it longer when crated, but hold it less long when awake and playing.  At three months old, she holds it 4 hours, and I’ve found this week if I don’t let her drink at midnight she holds it five hours.  YAY.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.
My guys go out at 9:30 to 10:00.....that's it till 5 to 6 in the morning...unless whining occurs...then they go out during the nite......very seldom happened.
Puppies, never had water bowls in their kennels.
Every puppy/dog is different.....different routines.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 6, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> My guys go out at 9:30 to 10:00.....that's it till 5 to 6 in the morning...unless whining occurs...then they go out during the nite......very seldom happened.
> Puppies, never had water bowls in their kennels.
> Every puppy/dog is different.....different routines.


So true, Bella is the first puppy who gets so busy with play she just squats and goes wherever she is.  I don’t keep the bowl in her kennel but it was near her crate.  I didn’t do this with bigger dogs, but was afraid of dehydration with such a small pup.  At 12 pounds, I no longer worry.

But being outside more is a good thing.  She is no longer afraid of the out of doors, has made friends with the two heelers next door and no longer barks madly at the neighbor.  She does bark at birds a lot, and we correct her.  

She is on leash in the house and not allowed the zoomies in the house now as we try and control her level of excitement.  Outside, while she still gets the zoomies, but gets them less and less, as she becomes interested in stuff in the yard.  She is coming along.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 7, 2021)

Bella is over her food bowl aggression, and eats much slower now.  She will now sit and wait while I lower her food bowl until its an inch or so above then ground then she gets up.  Still a work in progress.  But no attempt to bite me.

She now refuses to go into her crate no matter what treat is thrown in there, even cheese.  While I have to be careful getting hold of her, so I don’t get mouthed, once I have her I can just put her in.  But by now she should just walk in on her own.

Almost tripled her outside playpen and she seems to like it better.  Gives her more space to walk around.  I notice she does not have as much interest in toys as she used to, but she still loves her ball puzzle.  She chews a lot now so her teeth must be bothering her a lot.  Got her some more bully sticks, longer ones.  They cost a fortune.

Also got her a new harness which should fit for 3 or 4 months if not longer.  She now weighs 14 pounds and it’s all muscle.  She is a very solid puppy.  Hates to be pick up, hates to be held, and while she likes the occasional ear scratch or tummy rub, she is very independent.  More heeler traits, I think.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 7, 2021)

Female dogs are more independent and tend to be more aloof.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 7, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Female dogs are more independent and tend to be more aloof.


Hmm, takes after her mom


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

You are so fortunate to welcome a new canine companion. I miss having a dog but do get to enjoy my friends and neighbors pooches.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 8, 2021)

Spoke too soon, dog bite is infected


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 8, 2021)

Hope you didn't use up all the  meds  from last  dog  bite.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 8, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Hope you didn't use up all the  meds  from last  dog  bite.


I still have then and since I am allergic to most antibiotics I am in a discussion with my doctor about how much to take as she can not fine anything else for me.  I am taking half a pill twice a day.  I just asked her about the second medication and should I try to take two a day instead of the three and see if my stomach can tolerate it.

I am including a picture.  The smaller red mark, off to the side, is the previous non infected bit, 
although they are just places where her tooth scraped my skin and not actual bites.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 8, 2021)

Does look painful.
You mention   wearing a glove.

Could you  grab  Bella's jaw as she tries to  bite?
Telling her No, at same time same time?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 8, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Does look painful.
> You mention   wearing a glove.
> 
> Could you  grab  Bella's jaw as she tries to  bite?
> Telling her No, at same time same time?


Oh I tell her no and hold her under the chin when I can.  Bella has interacted with and mouthed several people but has only drawn blood on me.  It’s clearly my thin skin that is a problem combined with her teeth.  She needs to learn no mouthing, none at all.  We work on that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 10, 2021)

Yesterday smelly Bella went for her second grooming.  Little bit of a haircut, a bath,  nails trimmed, and she is a new dog.  Came home, husband walked her in the door on her leash, and Bella promptly tried to bite my foot.


----------



## WillieAnderson1937 (Mar 10, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yesterday smelly Bella went for her second grooming.  Little bit of a haircut, a bath,  nails trimmed, and she is a new dog.  Came home, husband walked her in the door on her leash, and Bella promptly tried to bite my foot.


im a foot man myself too hahahaah


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 11, 2021)

I think Bella needs to go for Anger Management training .  This biting thing has to be getting old by now


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I think Bella needs to go for Anger Management training . This biting thing has to be getting old by now


It’s getting old for me for sure.  The thing is, she’s not aggressive she just a herding dog, and herding dogs need to learn not to bite.  She has come a long way and there are many situations where she used to mouth/bite and now does not.

They will work on this at board on train.  Frankly if the only thing they accomplish is getting her to stop I’d be good with that.  I’ve bought smaller gloves as the garden gloves are not working out.  I bought bicycle gloves and put the padded part on the back of my hands,

But they are tight so can’t use them on one hand until it heals.  Lately I’ve been having my husband leash her up.  He doesn’t have fragile skin and she has never punctured him or anyone else.  It’s my paper skin, still, she has to stop.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s getting old for me for sure.  The thing is, she’s not aggressive she just a herding dog, and herding dogs need to learn not to bite.  She has come a long way and there are many situations where she used to mouth/bite and now does not.
> 
> They will work on this at board on train.  Frankly if the only thing they accomplish is getting her to stop I’d be good with that.  I’ve bought smaller gloves as the garden gloves are not working out.  I bought bicycle gloves and put the padded part on the back of my hands,
> 
> But they are tight so can’t use them on one hand until it heals.  Lately I’ve been having my husband leash her up.  He doesn’t have fragile skin and she has never punctured him or anyone else.  It’s my paper skin, still, she has to stop.


Oh lord, I have thin skin too!!!!  The only thin thing on me, so I hate to complain about it, but jeez it’s frustrating to start gushing blood or get a big purple spot onyour hands and arms over the teeniest little bump!

so condolences to you


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Oh lord, I have thin skin too!!!!  The only thin thing on me, so I hate to complain about it, but jeez it’s frustrating to start gushing blood or get a big purple spot onyour hands and arms over the teeniest little bump!
> 
> so condolences to you


The worst is when you reach for something at Home Depot, cut your hand on a paper box, amd bleeding like a pig, you’ve got to shove in the front of the line at the service desk to get bandaids cause you forgot to resupply your purse.  I’ve gotten multiple huge skin tears by simply brushing against a wall


----------



## MickaC (Mar 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s getting old for me for sure.  The thing is, she’s not aggressive she just a herding dog, and herding dogs need to learn not to bite.  She has come a long way and there are many situations where she used to mouth/bite and now does not.
> 
> They will work on this at board on train.  Frankly if the only thing they accomplish is getting her to stop I’d be good with that.  I’ve bought smaller gloves as the garden gloves are not working out.  I bought bicycle gloves and put the padded part on the back of my hands,
> 
> But they are tight so can’t use them on one hand until it heals.  Lately I’ve been having my husband leash her up.  He doesn’t have fragile skin and she has never punctured him or anyone else.  It’s my paper skin, still, she has to stop.


BELLA......BELLA......not being very nice to mom.
I've never had one that did the nipping thing.
My wee girl Shaalee, when she was a puppy, my X though it was fun playing toesies,with her razor sharp baby teeth......bad idea.....that came to a stop.
Going into herding breeds......corgies.....for one.....being very short.....they will do heal work nipping to aid in herding.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

MickaC said:


> BELLA......BELLA......not being very nice to mom.
> I've never had one that did the nipping thing.
> My wee girl Shaalee, when she was a puppy, my X though it was fun playing toesies,with her razor sharp baby teeth......bad idea.....that came to a stop.
> Going into herding breeds......corgies.....for one.....being very short.....they will do heal work nipping to aid in herding.


Yup, I read that all herding dogs nip.  All the dogs Ive had mouthed, but learned fast not to, Bella seems slow in this regard, and slow in potty training although she spends more time outside now due to the nice weather and her energy needs.  But she will learn.

She should calm down after she is spayed in late April.  I would like puppies, , but husband has a fit over it.  The comprise, I get the dog, I don’t get puppies.  Imagine 4/5 little biters at once, I shutter to think about it.  

Sit and wait she has down.  She is coming when called again, although if distracted probably would not.  Bites/mouths less.  Food bowl aggression, gone.  She does not have the mindless zooms as much.  She still runs around the yard but not mindlessly.

She has made friends with the heelers next door but not the golden on the other side.  But they are males .  Oh, well, I’ve had children bite me as well.  What’s a mother to do?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 15, 2021)

Bella is getting better about not mouthing/biting.  Being an idiot I reached down and petted her back just as she walked out of her puppy pen.  She swiveled her head around, oh no, and then looked forward again.    Wow kept her mouth and teeth to herself.

She allows us to pet her more and more, under the chin scratching, occasionally an ear, a few tummy rubs, and a careful pat on the back.  As long as she is not excited, touching her when she is excited still a big no no.

She now will fetch all her balls when they are thrown across the yard, really impressive.  I thought she was getting rabies shot this weekend but not till next weekend.  Then we can go to the park, yay.

She doesn’t seem to be getting too much taller or bigger, but I have to loosen her collar again.  My last bite is taking its time to heal but it is no longer infected.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2021)

Why does she bite Aneeda?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Why does she bite Aneeda?


Technically she does not bite, she mouths.  But I have super thin skin so the minute her tooth touches the back of my skin, I have a bite.  Her canine rips my skin so it is a wound.  The more excited she is, the harder she mouths.  She hasn’t pierced anyone with regular skin, but has made a couple dents.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Technically she does not bite, she mouths.  But I have super thin skin so the minute her tooth touches the back of my skin, I have a bite.  Her canine rips my skin so it is a wound.  The more excited she is, the harder she mouths.  She hasn’t pierced anyone with regular skin, but has made a couple dents.


she still a puppy?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> she still a puppy?


I figured it out and Bella was 4 months old yesterday, so yes, still a young puppy, still teething.  But my hands are not teething rings, .


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I figured it out and Bella was 4 months old yesterday, so yes, still a young puppy, still teething.  But my hands are not teething rings, .


*i can certainly understand that. have you googled the problem or asked a vet? sometimes there's useful ways to deal with those things that can be found online.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *i can certainly understand that. have you googled the problem or asked a vet? sometimes there's useful ways to deal with those things that can be found online.*


Yes extensively and talked to her trainers and groomers which have not had broken skin.  And talked to a trainer at a different store and they all agree that she mouths harder the more excited she gets.  But as a corgi/miniature heeler mix, nipping is in their blood.

We have worked very hard to stop the mouthing and nipping and she is getting better, but it needs to stop completely.  She goes to board and train April 6 for two weeks and they will work on this as well.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

that's good. hope she gets along better after that. my mom had a cat for a while that came from a home of neglect. his name was cujo. i was nothing more than a toy for him to chomp on. you had to be careful or he'd bite the hell out of ya and draw blood. one day mom was walking through the kitchen and he launched himself onto her thigh and chomped her a good one. at that point she wasn't sure she was gonna keep him. he settled down eventually. 

the only time i was able to pet him was when i had to pick him up from boarding and bring him home for them when they were coming back from a trip. i sat in her recliner and i think he mistook me for her. laid there nice as could be and let me love him. that was the only time. lol


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 17, 2021)

I am sure China is here somewhere, just got to dig a little a little deeper.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am sure China is here somewhere, just got to dig a little a little deeper.View attachment 155159  Congratulations.....Bella......you're doing a fine job. You don't need Micki there to teach you about digging.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2021)

I talked to Bella’s board and train trainer who says her biting/mouthing will increase now that she is four months old.  Oh, joy, can hardly wait.    Was petting her yesterday as she was standing quietly by the gate.  Scratching her ears, scratching under her chin, then she reaches over and casually grabs hold of my hand.

Had my thick mittens on, I have learned my lessons with Bella.  And on that note, I shut the gate on her, and she went off to play.  She’s such a little, hmm, pain in the butt.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 25, 2021)

So I told my husband what the trainer said, told him to wear gloves, told him she tried to mouth yesterday, and he said she doesn’t do that with me.  Yup, he grabbed her by the back, where she hates to be grabbed, and got mouthed/bit for his trouble.  So there you go.  She caught a finger.

I doubt Mr know it all will have learned his lesson.    She went to mouth, he pulled his hand back, the wrong thing to do, and that very sharp eye tooth caught in his finger.  Be glad when those fall out for sure.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 27, 2021)

This little guy has made pin holes on my hands & fingers.

I'm taking the place of  his siblings.
He gets   pinched a lot or picked  by the scuff of his neck,,, " quit  biting."

The ghost of our  former dog is  showing him the ditch to poop in.

If the grass is wet,,pup knows where front  door is.
Set him in the yard,,, a  quick pee,, & off  for the door he heads.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 29, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> This little guy has made pin holes on my hands & fingers.
> 
> I'm taking the place of  his siblings.
> He gets   pinched a lot or picked  by the scuff of his neck,,, " quit  biting."
> ...


Yup, Bella bites like a pro.  Goes pee as soon as I put her out, and goes poop within a couple minutes.  But you have to watch if blood is drawn, it can get infected and the medicine is awful.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 30, 2021)

I wash our dishes in Dawn ultra &  the hottest water I can stand.
Great  for all my little cuts ,, tooth marks.

This morning  pup is wanting held a lot.

We were away yesterday afternoon .
He spend  the afternoon in his crate,, after a lot of exercise.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2021)

Went to put Bella’s harness on and oh good lord, let out as far as possible I could barely squeeze her into it.  Just ordered her a new one.  She weights 18 pounds.  WOW, but still short .  Put her in her car seat, nope, won’t, so she rode all the way laying next to her car seat and whining cause she could not see out the window .

Husband said he had to take a nap when he got home cause he felt like he’d just wrestled a bear.  . She is strong.  10 days and she will be home, hopefully with a better attitude.  Bought her a new leash to match the new harness and soon a new collar.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 8, 2021)

Everyday I get texted a report card on Bella from board and train.  It includes pictures and training notes and corrections.  Today, all day, Bella was corrected on nipping and herding.  . And the honeymoon is over.    She only bites the ones she loves.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 8, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> View attachment 144725


"So you brought me to my new home and you do this to me?!"


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 9, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> "So you brought me to my new home and you do this to me?!"


She was in a slightly larger crate enclosure in the breeders garage so she was right at home at my home but not cold, and she is crated at board and care.  It is rare that dogs are not kept crated indoors and penned up outside; especially small dogs.  The world is a dangerous place for almost every living thing.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 10, 2021)

Aneeda,, took Mac to get up dated puppy shots &  micro chipped.
The shot  didn't  bother him.
He cried when he got the  chip,, even bled..... poor baby.

Slept a lot , seems his shoulders hurt from shots ,, cried  as I put him in his crate.

Hubby wants us to travel to Michigan some time this month.
Asked vet about something  for Mac as he got car sick  going  to  get shots.
She suggested  children's Dramamine & some other  anxiety medicine.

Did you get Bella's car  seat  from Amazon?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 10, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Aneeda,, took Mac to get up dated puppy shots &  micro chipped.
> The shot  didn't  bother him.
> He cried when he got the  chip,, even bled..... poor baby.
> 
> ...


I got the car seat from Petsmart, I could not find one I like on Amazon and I decided I would not buy a human baby a car seat I could not see, so I wasn’t buying my puppy a seat Icould not see.  it was expensive but it is well made.

I am sorry Mac gets sick, might help if he can look out the windows  helps me.  Bella never even reacts to pain except once when she out stuck and I think it was the stuck part, not the pain part.  I hope his shoulder is better soon.  Puppies, like children, can need a baby aspirin after a shot.  Poor baby.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 10, 2021)

Am careful what people medicine I give  our pets.

After the long phone call I had with  Northeast Boston Terrier Rescue,, am  having second  thoughts about  flea , tick  oils  for  Mac.
Will get him  shot  for Lyme disease,, too many deer here.

Yesterday bought a small harness to use on him .

What a treat trying to get it on him this morning.
Roll, wiggle, chew, nip,,, repeat ,over & over.
Think the one I bought is too small.

Only good thing is, he is now asleep.

Hopefully when hubby is here , we can get  it on him.
Have the sales slip &  didn't  tear apart the  cardboard it was in.

All  the collars, harnesses  we have were for our adult dog.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 12, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Am careful what people medicine I give  our pets.
> 
> After the long phone call I had with  Northeast Boston Terrier Rescue,, am  having second  thoughts about  flea , tick  oils  for  Mac.
> Will get him  shot  for Lyme disease,, too many deer here.
> ...


Welcome to my world,, it apparently takes a village to get a harness on a puppy.  It takes two of us and them we can hardly accomplish it, but I read and you have to be careful of corgi necks so harness it is.  I just bought Bella medium and hope it fits.  She was wearing extra small and I hate to buy the small.

I do not use any flea or tick products on Bella.  We do have fleas in certain parts of the county but not where I am.  When we travel with Bella, next year hopefully, we might have to use something but she will be an adult.  I agree you have to be careful with puppies.

We get her back Thursday or Friday, then in a couple weeks she gets spayed.  I wanted puppies but was overruled.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 12, 2021)

We got the small harness on Mac this evening ,,its almost  snug.
I bought another harness Sunday which  has a solid piece on   the chest area.
It's supposed to fit  Jack Russels, Pugs.

Loose fit on Mac.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 12, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> We got the small harness on Mac this evening ,,its almost  snug.
> I bought another harness Sunday which  has a solid piece on   the chest area.
> It's supposed to fit  Jack Russels, Pugs.
> 
> Loose fit on Mac.


It was really hard to find a harness to fit Bella.  I went on Amazon, ordered and returned about 10 of them, until I found one that fit decently.  They are a lot cheaper on Amazon than in the store and easy to return so it worked out well, finally.

We redid the dog run again which meant redoing the whole side yard  so Bella would end up with some shade in the summer.  A lot of work, but she can’t spend her life inside, she is too active a dog.  It’s almost done, waiting for a delivery from Amazon on Wednesday.

Also gives her a lot more running room  which she needs.  It should work really well.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 13, 2021)

Been thinking about an outside kennel for Mac.
Problem is most of our yard has a slope to it.

We live  beside a  busy secondary road,, so 'if' we  do buy   some sort of kennel would like it out of sight of road.

Niece's dog had   been out,  near the  road last year. 
 Some guy  stopped, was trying to coax him into his  car..
She was standing  in her  yard  getting dog back to her.

New  problem   has raised it  head,,, TICKS!

While at hospital for  my  yearly exam ,,one  was  found on  me!
Went to ER & got it removed.     yikes


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Been thinking about an outside kennel for Mac.
> Problem is most of our yard has a slope to it.
> 
> We live  beside a  busy secondary road,, so 'if' we  do buy   some sort of kennel would like it out of sight of road.
> ...


Will you spray your yard?  Ticks can give you lime disease, I think.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 13, 2021)

O, yeah people get  Lime  disease too.
Doctor did  not  identify tick,, by its size  think it was deer tick.
Believe the lime carrying tick is size of tiny seed/ period  size>   .

 Will either throw   powered lime about by  hand or with little hand spreader. 
Hubby sold the push spread at  my yard sale  couple years a go.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> O, yeah people get  Lime  disease too.
> Doctor did  not  identify tick,, by its size  think it was deer tick.
> Believe the lime carrying tick is size of tiny seed/ period  size>   .
> 
> ...


Same here and he won’t let me buy a new push spreader, we have a hand one.  Frustrating.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 14, 2021)

We almost have Bella’s new run done.  It takes my husband so long to do stuff because of his weight and the fact that he does not listen.  He has to do it HIS way, not the way I say, and then when it doesn’t work, and it usually does not, then he does it my way; which does work.  He costs us so much in time, effort, and money.  A continual frustration.

Due to the rain today, we could not finish.  We had a small window of sunshine and took advantage of it, but then it started to dump water.  It  has rained about 8-10 hours already, raining now, supposed to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 15, 2021)

Dog run finally done as of 5 minutes ago and already pooped in by Bella.  The trainer said she is the most nipped dog he’s ever had.    Yup, I noticed that.  We are going to buy a correcter that blows air into her face when she nips.  She bit the trainer while he was here.  Right after I told him she is going to bit you.  No one listens.

As you can see, she has a lot of space to run in now and totally safe.  Her dog house will be in the shade part of the day and a shade cover is over her house.  Now, if she would just stop biting.  *BAD BELLA BAD*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2021)

@Aneeda72   You've done a great job on the dog run. Very impressive! 

If I recall correctly, my daughter's Corgi didn't like being handled when she was a pup .. and was a nipper too. At 5, she still doesn't like being touched in specific places.

You know your dog best.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

So with Bella back, dog training starts again.  We are working on the place command, tied in with the stay command.  She sits on an elevated bed, stays on it, while I walk around the bed; and if she stays there I walk up to her and give her a treat.

If she leaves the bed, and she is on leash, I take her back to it, and no treat.  We do this several times a day.  She also is supposed to walk, nicely, on leash.  We will see, trying this morning.  Due to her nipping, which seems to have increased since she was gone, I have to wear gloves to leash her up.  Leashing her has always been a problem and an issue.  Trainer says it’s a common issue for heelers.  

Trainer says she needs a job.  . Yeah, dude, that’s why I bought her-to do a job; a service dog job.  Now if she would just *stop nipping, mouthing, biting, *that would help.  Bought her a correction companion, an small type air gun spray, when she nips she gets sprayed in the face with air.  I not very coordinated, hopefully I can manage this.  She still has some very sharp baby teeth, which is what caught him.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @Aneeda72   You've done a great job on the dog run. Very impressive!
> 
> If I recall correctly, my daughter's Corgi didn't like being handled when she was a pup .. and was a nipper too. At 5, she still doesn't like being touched in specific places.
> 
> You know your dog best.


Thanks, we were still working on it when Bella got home, , had to get the shade cover up.  It offers a little protection from the rain.  I think dogs deserve the same protection as children-a safe place to play.  It lets her run, zoom back and forth, to her hearts content.  She has so much energy.

Heelers, from what I read, really are not touchy dogs which works for me as I don’t like to cuddle with a dog.  Several breeds are nippers, but most don’t draw blood and she does.  Of course, once she looses the baby teeth it will lessen.  On the other side, she takes a treat gently.  So odd.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Dog run finally done as of 5 minutes ago and already pooped in by Bella.  The trainer said she is the most nipped dog he’s ever had.    Yup, I noticed that.  We are going to buy a correcter that blows air into her face when she nips.  She bit the trainer while he was here.  Right after I told him she is going to bit you.  No one listens.
> 
> As you can see, she has a lot of space to run in now and totally safe.  Her dog house will be in the shade part of the day and a shade cover is over her house.  Now, if she would just stop biting.  *BAD BELLA BAD*


What a great job and space for Bella, you've gotten a lot accomplished in a short time.
I'm truly baffled with Bella's nipping and biting......other than playing toes with Shaalee when she was little, that stopped quick, was just prompted biting habit......never had one that did this biting thing.....not even Micki.
Hope this can be corrected.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

MickaC said:


> What a great job and space for Bella, you've gotten a lot accomplished in a short time.
> I'm truly baffled with Bella's nipping and biting......other than playing toes with Shaalee when she was little, that stopped quick, was just prompted biting habit......never had one that did this biting thing.....not even Micki.
> Hope this can be corrected.


The two border collie/poodle mixes we had before were still nipping at seven months of age.  Almost all herding dog nip, and it was the border collie half that kept it up.  They did not draw blood, though.  With Bella, she has an amazing drive for fetch and will learn to retrieve, but that drive also causes the nipping.  

I don’t know why your pups didn’t nip, you were lucky or whoever had them before taught them not to early on.  All my pups have nipped, but other breeds stop easily, herders usually don’t.  @MickaC


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

After wrestling a bear named Bella, with my gloves on, I finally got her leashes on for a walk without getting bit.  Although, she tried.  I put her regular leash on and the special walking leash that the trainers use, it’s the one Caesar uses I think.  Goes around the neck, make a circle and goes around the mouth, and then you tighten it down, and hook it to her collar.   It she can still bite, .

Tie her regular leash to my walker and held the other leash in my hand to control.  WOW, when she left for board and train she would not walk on a leash so I had low expectations.  Especially since she came back biting more instead of less.  Just WOW.  She walked perfectly.

A little barking at the barking dogs next door but she stayed on my left side, sat when I stopped, not too much pulling, and when I had to fix her leash from under her leg, she didn’t try to bite.  We walked two blocks with no issues.  So great, so very great.  YAY happy, happy!!!

Came back home, worked on place, a failure, so into the crate after three chances.  Before that did the down calming exercise in order to get the leash off without being bitten.  She took a while to calm, she did a little, then got the walking leash off, finally.  Took her over to her crate with the other leash, and there she is.  After I finish this, outside for play and potty.  For Bella, not me, just clarifying.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 17, 2021)

I am tired mom, do not want to walk tonight


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am tired mom, do not want to walk tonight


awww, Good Bella , Good Bella...


----------



## Pecos (Apr 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am tired mom, do not want to walk tonight


Being Bella is hard work!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2021)

Bella was slightly easier to leash up this morning, thank god.  Only took 15 minutes,  I think she is starting to acknowledge I might be her boss.  . The walk went well.  She pulls a little but that will be solved when the new harness comes tomorrow from Amazon.  Gave her old harness to a neighbor that needed one.

The correction device arrived by will wait till trainer comes on Friday to use it.  I need to learn the proper use and not hurt her.

She is very alert on her walks and I have had no issues with her going in front of the walker which is always an issue with the bigger dogs.  She didn’t like a trash can that had been left out and pulled away from it, but the second time around she ignored it.  Also there were two piles of dirt on the sidewalk and a stroller and couple kids toys set out to give away.

She had no problem with these or with moving over as I moved over.  There is a large bush that intrudes and she goes under my walker to avoid it.  When the new harness comes we will work on the behind command.  A service dog needs to go behind the owner in tight spaces.

The trainer is sure she can become a service dog, but it will take a lot of work and time to get there.  And money.  I don’t mind the work, I have the time, but money is an issue as always.   Even if she does not become a service dog, she is a great pet dog, except, you know, the biting.  

We also practiced her place, as we do every morning but this needs a lot of work.  Have to find time to work on it more.  Before we went into the house after the walk, we practice the down calming exercise.  I step on her leash, say down, get my feet right up next to her neck to hold her down.  As soon as she Downs, calmly for a minute, I can let her up.

She rolls, she tries to pull her face halter off, tries to bite my leg, bites my pants, and as soon as she lays flat and quiet for a minute, she’s done.  I need to try and do this more often as well.  But I need to get the yard done, watch my tv programs, do my house work etc.

How is it that I am so darn busy?  And I never get to play my computer game.  I blame it all on @hollydolly I must have caught the get up off your butt syndrome from her.  Gee, thanks for nothing!  .


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2021)

It sounds like Bella is coming along, slowly but surely. She is still quite young. Consistency is key.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 19, 2021)

Did not get Bella to walk today, way too windy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2021)

Bella’s new harness came yesterday and we got it on her and after a couple fittings it’s fine.  As I let her out of the crate this morning, I popped it over her head, held her between my legs, and managed to get the darn thing on her by myself without getting bit.

I will do this every morning while she is just waking up as I think it will be easier than after she is up and running around.  Then when it’s time for her walk I only have to get the harness leash on which is very hard to do.

Tweaked my back last night so no sleep hardly at all, but still have to walk.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella’s new harness came yesterday and we got it on her and after a couple fittings it’s fine.  As I let her out of the crate this morning, I popped it over her head, held her between my legs, and managed to get the darn thing on her by myself without getting bit.
> 
> I will do this every morning while she is just waking up as I think it will be easier than after she is up and running around.  Then when it’s time for her walk I only have to get the harness leash on which is very hard to do.
> 
> Tweaked my back last night so no sleep hardly at all, but still have to walk.


sorry about your back...that's horribly painful, it happens to me so I do know.. hope it eases with some heat applied..

As for Bellas ' new harness,that's exactly what we always had to do with our miniature labradoodle.. I nicknamed him Magawi, because he went from this cute tiny pup to a screeching wriggling  biter, when we tried to get a lead on him, he just got so excited ... he's a sweet gentle dog now he's old , well in truth he became very sweet and obedient as soon as he got to about 3 months ... 

Sometimes before going for a walk,  he'd fight so much we'd end up up top of the stairs and back down again, before  I could get it on him..he'd be screaming and biting the whole time...

None of the other doodles did this...or in fact any of the other dogs... this was him around 3 months old


----------



## MickaC (Apr 20, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella was slightly easier to leash up this morning, thank god.  Only took 15 minutes,  I think she is starting to acknowledge I might be her boss.  . The walk went well.  She pulls a little but that will be solved when the new harness comes tomorrow from Amazon.  Gave her old harness to a neighbor that needed one.
> 
> The correction device arrived by will wait till trainer comes on Friday to use it.  I need to learn the proper use and not hurt her.
> 
> ...


Love hearing updates on you and Miss Bella.
She's come a long ways, i think you're both doing great !!!!!!!!!!
She will always have her little qwirks. That's what makes her......I learned big time with "Her Highness....Micki." LOL  LOL.

I'm a little concerned....IMO....the stones you chose could be hard on her paws, may be hard to keep her footing, possibly make her pads sore.
When we set up the dog run on the farm......did about 3" gravel....formed a good hard base....then on top of that.....put in pea stones....much easier on their paws......no sharp stones to make their paws sore....drying time after rain or snow is very brief....the guys stayed quite clean.....how's Bella going to dig holes with those big stones.....LOL....LOL...

Not trying to be bossy, Aneeda.
Enjoy your day, Aneeda and Miss Bella.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 20, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella’s new harness came yesterday and we got it on her and after a couple fittings it’s fine.  As I let her out of the crate this morning, I popped it over her head, held her between my legs, and managed to get the darn thing on her by myself without getting bit.
> 
> I will do this every morning while she is just waking up as I think it will be easier than after she is up and running around.  Then when it’s time for her walk I only have to get the harness leash on which is very hard to do.
> 
> Tweaked my back last night so no sleep hardly at all, but still have to walk.


Sorry about your back....take it easy....Bella....be easy on Mom.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Love hearing updates on you and Miss Bella.
> She's come a long ways, i think you're both doing great !!!!!!!!!!
> She will always have her little qwirks. That's what makes her......I learned big time with "Her Highness....Micki." LOL  LOL.
> 
> ...


She is digging just fine .  Had to put some big cement places on a big hole she was digging.  I don’t want her to learn that she can dig under the fence .  We did 5000 steps and she was not even taking a deep breath.  Had to wrestle her to get her harness off.  Once she is fully awake, she is a bear.  I may need rubber bullets.

Then once her harness and halti leash is off we do the down and calm down exercise.  Always a fight always.  I am now exhausted. After 20 minutes she is finally in the down position and watching tv for 10 minutes.   The rocks are fine, I appreciate your concern.  They are recommended for dogs to strengthen their toes and toughen their pads, as you know, they are not sharp.  Bella would eat pea grave.

She will carry rocks in her mouth.  I think bending over so much to move the cement pieces hurt my back and then I moved wrong during the 1 hour of sleep I got.  Ugh.  

Took a half pain pill at midnight which helped my knees but not my back.  I really have problems with pain pills anymore.  Wonder if I am allergic.  Will take it real easy today otherwise I’ll be in a wheelchair for a couple weeks-that is the pattern with me.

Bella keeps trying to escape the down position got to crate her and go do my next unfavorite thing, picking up the poop.  She poops like a champion


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> sorry about your back...that's horribly painful, it happens to me so I do know.. hope it eases with some heat applied..
> 
> As for Bellas ' new harness,that's exactly what we always had to do with our miniature labradoodle.. I nicknamed him Magawi, because he went from this cute tiny pup to a screeching wriggling  biter, when we tried to get a lead on him, he just got so excited ... he's a sweet gentle dog now he's old , well in truth he became very sweet and obedient as soon as he got to about 3 months ...
> 
> ...


Honestly, I have never had as stubborn a dog as Bella is.  She drives me to the edge of craziness with her biting.  She will be 5 months this week.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Honestly, I have never had as stubborn a dog as Bella is.  She drives me to the edge of craziness with her biting.  She will be 5 months this week.


5months already..? wow!! she's a little taurean,same as Stanley... she's got the Taurean stubbornness, once she's made her mind up to do something it'll take a mountain to change her... 

My daughter and ex s-i-l were both Dog trainers, so they were able to train stan quite quickly..and all the rest of their dogs in different ways


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> 5months already..? wow!! she's a little taurean,same as Stanley... she's got the Taurean stubbornness, once she's made her mind up to do something it'll take a mountain to change her...
> 
> My daughter and ex s-i-l were both Dog trainers, so they were able to train stan quite quickly..and all the rest of their dogs in different ways


Well, it took me two years to teach my son with DS that if you put two quarters in a pop machine, you could get a pop.  Then they raised the price to 3 quarters .  As for Bella, once she decides something she is doing it, and that is that.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 20, 2021)

Aneeda.....it's not that i love Bella being a she devil....when i click LOVE......enjoy hearing about the happenings and the going on.....good or bad.
Try and ease up some, to tone the pain.
I know... easier said than done.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, it took me two years to teach my son with DS that if you put two quarters in a pop machine, you could get a pop.  Then they raised the price to 3 quarters . As for Bella, once she decides something she is doing it, and that is that.


yep as I said, the Taurean stubbornness... my o/h is also a taurean ..he doesn't bite me tho'...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Aneeda.....it's not that i love Bella being a she devil....when i click LOVE......enjoy hearing about the happenings and the going on.....good or bad.
> Try and ease up some, to tone the pain.
> I know... easier said than done.


I know.  I really do love Bella; but I wish she was less of a challenge.  She is improving.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 20, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I know.  I really do love Bella; but I wish she was less of a challenge.  She is improving.


I know...in a perfect world.
I don't mean to give an impression i'm an expert dog trainer......nowhere near.
Micki.....have our share of challenges....have to keep check on them.....some, we just live with, because it's just who she is....many things are Corgi stubbornness.....and other things is just because she's Micki.....would never want to be without her.
Noah.......he's is a good boy, for the most part, there are challenges with him as well.....he's so highly breed, he can be high strung, getting his barking toned down.....Shelties can be very barky....his bark is very high pitched.....can be very annoying......bad behavior at meal times, we are making progress after over 4 years......but......he is very loyal and attached to me, is my shadow, he also has a jealous streak....but once again, i wouldn't want to be without him.
Shaalee......she's my sweet little girl....14 1/2 years.....i've got her barking toned down when she's looking out the window.....other traits are just who she is.

I've often thought......having Ceaser Malon, the dog whisperer? not sure i have the name right.....come to train the issues out of my guys.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I know...in a perfect world.
> I don't mean to give an impression i'm an expert dog trainer......nowhere near.
> Micki.....have our share of challenges....have to keep check on them.....some, we just live with, because it's just who she is....many things are Corgi stubbornness.....and other things is just because she's Micki.....would never want to be without her.
> Noah.......he's is a good boy, for the most part, there are challenges with him as well.....he's so highly breed, he can be high strung, getting his barking toned down.....Shelties can be very barky....his bark is very high pitched.....can be very annoying......bad behavior at meal times, we are making progress after over 4 years......but......he is very loyal and attached to me, is my shadow, he also has a jealous streak....but once again, i wouldn't want to be without him.
> ...


he's got quite a poor reputation among Dog trainers.

My ex s-i-l  who had a TV show and a radio show  of his own, once challenged Ceaser Milan to meet him and train some untrainable dogs, because S-I-L was furious at the wrong things CM was doing...  .. CM refused...


----------



## MickaC (Apr 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> he's got quite a poor reputation among Dog trainers.
> 
> My ex s-i-l  who had a TV show and a radio show  of his own, once challenged Ceaser Milan to meet him and train some untrainable dogs, because S-I-L was furious at the wrong things CM was doing...  .. CM refused...


Wow, Holly.....had no idea....i was just going by the TV programs with him.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Wow, Holly.....had no idea....i was just going by the TV programs with him.


As many people who are not qualified trainers would, naturally,.....this is how he's managed to become the star he is today...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> As many people who are not qualified trainers would, naturally,.....this is how he's managed to become the star he is today...


He actually uses an e collar while pretending he doesn’t


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 21, 2021)

We are back from our long drive to son's  home.

Mac did well on the trip up, slept  all the way.
Semi wreck on way back, held us up  for an hour.

Put his harness on before we  left,, didn't want to take chance of  him getting loose at rest stops.

He didn't like the leash & harness.
When at son's  would roll & roll in the lawn trying to get  it off.

There is a private road we could walk on for longer walks.
When we would head back,, Mac  would  try to run,, I would  walk faster.
Interesting to watch him  change   paces ,, ,, faster & back to slow.  

Glad to read of  how Bella is  coming along.
Good work.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> We are back from our long drive to son's  home.
> 
> Mac did well on the trip up, slept  all the way.
> Semi wreck on way back, held us up  for an hour.
> ...


Thanks,  Bella rolls a lot still but it is getting less and less.  It must be a little dog thing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

Bella is crated at night.  She can now wait from midnight to 5:30 possibly 6 am to go potty.  Hallelujah.  . Before I put her out, we do place and stay training.  She can do it for about 30 seconds  before she breaks.  It’s a process.  The trick is to treat her before she breaks.

I put my foot stool in front of her crate, bicycle gloves on to avoid an accidental bite, open crate door, give wait command until she actually waits, otherwise door is closed on her.  I am sitting in front of the crate door give her the ok, and she rushes out.

I am holding her harness open and as she rushes out she sticks her head through the harness, and now its half way on.  She ends up with her head between my legs, close my legs, her head is trapped.

As fast as possible i adjust the harness and clip on side of the waist as she finally gets loose of my legs; but now I have hold of her collar and neck.  I push her back between my legs, clip the other side, and grab her collar and neck again.  Clip her leash on and she is ready to practice place.    Takes about 5 minutes and I have no bites.

She also lets me pet her a bit now.  YAY.

Then outside to potty, drink, and eat.  Fresh water and her food are already in her dog run.  All the poop is picked up.  Eat drink poop, open pen, pet her a little if she is willing.  She sits, waits, ok, she rushes past, grab the handle of her harness, leash on.  I am exhausted.

we go into the house.  She pulls, we stop, she sits rinse repeat several times.  Kitchen gate, sit, wait, takes a few tries, I go through, ok Bella, Bella goes through tires to gallop off.    Practice down amd calm command, ugh, 30 seconds Bella just down for 30 seconds.  Then the other leash, over the neck, twist over the mouth, tighten on the neck, click to the collar, and it’s on.  Takes about 10-15 minutes of fighting biting twisting pulling wiggling ball of a bear of a dog while I alternate between holding her down by her scuff of her neck and holding her muzzle closed.

Now I get my coat on, my phone, my keys, and agressive dog spray in case of an encounter; we make it to my walker, and an hour walk for Bella around two blocks.  She still pulls a bit but is doing better.

We get home, practice the down calm, for as long as it takes to get her to be down for 5 minutes which can take an hour.  Take off halter leash, take her outside, take off other leash, leave harness on so husband can do his walk to the end of the block and back walk.  He can wrestle the harness off.  . He will play fetch with her later.

There will be a couple more place and down practices.  I am beginning to doubt I will live long enough to train her as a service dog, she is so stubborn.  But she will be a well behaved pet dog, I hope.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2021)

Didn’t walk Bella yesterday.  My fibromyalgia flared and a long walk was not possible,  I did work in the garden in the morning, slow and steady; but by afternoon I could hardly move so had to sit and watch tv.  Even forgot to put my fitbit on after my shower.  

I let Bella have the run of the back yard for a while and she wore herself out.  Still tired this morning so no long walk again, but out to work in the garden.  Bella let me put her harness on this morning with very little biting/mouth.  Could it be she is starting to calm down?

However, her place/stay did not go well.  Had to keep re directing her.  If she was a lab, she would have this nailed by now .  But then she would also weight 50 pounds instead of 18 so, it’s a trade off.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 23, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Didn’t walk Bella yesterday.  My fibromyalgia flared and a long walk was not possible,  I did work in the garden in the morning, slow and steady; but by afternoon I could hardly move so had to sit and watch tv.  Even forgot to put my fitbit on after my shower.
> 
> I let Bella have the run of the back yard for a while and she wore herself out.  Still tired this morning so no long walk again, but out to work in the garden.  Bella let me put her harness on this morning with very little biting/mouth.  Could it be she is starting to calm down?
> 
> However, her place/stay did not go well.  Had to keep re directing her.  If she was a lab, she would have this nailed by now .  But then she would also weight 50 pounds instead of 18 so, it’s a trade off.


Sorry you are hurting so much. Hope Bella starts to calm down for you soon. I had a friend who trains service dogs but they are all labs and you are right, they train pretty fast. Wishing you luck.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2021)

Bella did really well yesterday.  So. many strangers in and outside of the house, yet she did not bark at all.  Lots of whimpering as she wanted to be petted, but I warned them she can bite, although that is finally starting to stop due to the little air gun we bought.  

Yes, she is finally enjoying being petted for a limited amount of time.  Even I can pet her .  She has been refusing her place command training, but eventually she will behave.  Doing better on wait though.  She is a lot of work, but her size is perfect for us.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 29, 2021)

Glad to read  that Bella is  doing better for you.

Mac asked out twice this morning & did his business.
About  an hour  or so later ,, asked Hubby, has he Mac peed.???

Asked  dog ,,'do you need to go  p' ?

You guessed it  peed on floor, in front of us!

After being up  about 2  hours ,,its nap time for him.

 I got some ticks on my hands yesterday dead heading flowers.
Its rainy today,, thinking of  flinging some lime  around that  area.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Glad to read  that Bella is  doing better for you.
> 
> Mac asked out twice this morning & did his business.
> About  an hour  or so later ,, asked Hubby, has he Mac peed.???
> ...


I got the second gate up in the kitchen and some new dog toys for indoor, at some point will start potty training Bella again.  . Ugh, ticks, I do not have ticks, but on my second round the block trip, could smell a skunk.  . So much for clean morning air.

Decided not to put Bella’s harness on and decided if she let me leash her up, I would.  Otherwise, I would walk alone.  Went out, got her, went to put the leash on, she started to mouth, I pulled out the “enforcer II”-the air gun, and WOW, just seeing it, she settled, sat, and I leashed her with no problem.  Used to take an hour to get her ready.

I have only used the gun on her once, but the trainers used it a lot.  On the walk, she stepped on  something and her paw hurt.  I inspected it, could not see an issue, and no mouthing as I looked.  We had already done 3000 steps and we only do 4000 together so I just took her back home.  But it seemed better, still I ended her walk.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2021)

Bella-five months


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella-five months


She's beautiful .. Corgis can be independent, but they are also very intelligent.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 29, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I got the second gate up in the kitchen and some new dog toys for indoor, at some point will start potty training Bella again.  . Ugh, ticks, I do not have ticks, but on my second round the block trip, could smell a skunk.  . So much for clean morning air.
> 
> Decided not to put Bella’s harness on and decided if she let me leash her up, I would.  Otherwise, I would walk alone.  Went out, got her, went to put the leash on, she started to mouth, I pulled out the “enforcer II”-the air gun, and WOW, just seeing it, she settled, sat, and I leashed her with no problem.  Used to take an hour to get her ready.
> 
> I have only used the gun on her once, but the trainers used it a lot.  On the walk, she stepped on  something and her paw hurt.  I inspected it, could not see an issue, and no mouthing as I looked.  We had already done 3000 steps and we only do 4000 together so I just took her back home.  But it seemed better, still I ended her walk.


Where would i find an air gun.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Where would i find an air gun.


It’s on amazon when I find the package I’ll tell you the name of it, I’ll look today for it, and let you know today.  Its great.  The trainer says just use it for one main behavior issue, then when that’s fixed you can use it for another.  It you overdo it, the dog will get to used to it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Where would i find an air gun.


@MickaC first place I looked  Pet convincer II on Amazon was 26 dollars


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 1, 2021)

On our walk yesterday Bella picked up something and ate it.  I tried to stop her and she growled one second before attempting to snap and rip my hand off.  She was like this as a puppy.  If it’s in her mouth it’s hers.  I got the air gun, grabbed her mouth again, she growled, and we settled who was boss.  Me, ME, I am the boss.  Then again she clamped her mouth down so hard I could not get it opened, so maybe a tie.  

Then I had to go into the puppy pen to get to where we store the containers.  She jumped up on me several times, and grabbed my pants once.  Hmm.  I left the pen, grabbed the air gun, showed her I had it, entered the pen, and was able to get what I needed without putting up with her crap.

I highly recommend this gun.  It’s small.  As soon as Bella realizes I have it, she is  calmer andno bite 80% of the time.  If she is a little wild, I click it on, and she recognizes the sound, and her behavior improves even more.

I only use it for bitting.  The trainer says overuse will make it ineffective.  He also said to carry with me in case of stray dogs, which I do.  I also carry a long distance spray for this purpose.  Between the two I fell really safe from stray animals.

I need to stop looking at puppies, OMGOSH i was so tempted to buy a puppy and if I had the money to spare, I would have.  Where is another stimulus check when you need it?  He was a corgi mix, corgi, blue heeler, dachshund, cocker spaniel.  A long blue, white speckled corgi body, shorter than Bella, tri face, and so very darling.  But NO!  NO, Aneeda NO.


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2021)

Corgis do tend to be very stubborn once they pick something up .. our daughter's Corgi nipped my hubby when he attempted to get something out of her mouth. He had 3 punctures in the top of his hand. It happened so quickly. She had to have a "time out" for that.

Our labs, as big as they were, never bit down if we took something from their mouth on a walk.


----------



## MickaC (May 1, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Corgis do tend to be very stubborn once they pick something up .. our daughter's Corgi nipped my hubby when he attempted to get something out of her mouth. He had 3 punctures in the top of his hand. It happened so quickly. She had to have a "time out" for that.
> 
> Our labs, as big as they were, never bit down if we took something from their mouth on a walk.


Pinky....you are 100% right about the Corgi stubbornness.....Micki.....Queen of that.....but....with firm voice she will drop whatever.....
this is in the yard only.....you have to watch her.....because she's very sneaky.....as soon as you turn your back.....she'll go for another try....if i don't get there in seconds to pick up whatever.
She's good on walks.....she's never tempted to pick up anything.


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Pinky....you are 100% right about the Corgi stubbornness.....Micki.....Queen of that.....but....with firm voice she will drop whatever.....
> this is in the yard only.....you have to watch her.....because she's very sneaky.....as soon as you turn your back.....she'll go for another try....if i don't get there in seconds to pick up whatever.
> She's good on walks.....she's never tempted to pick up anything.


Micka, she was so quick, and I don't think she even knew what she had done. It taught hubby never to do that again. She isn't our dog, she's our daughter's dog. Makes a difference.


----------



## MickaC (May 1, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Micka, she was so quick, and I don't think she even knew what she had done. It taught hubby never to do that again. She isn't our dog, she's our daughter's dog. Makes a difference.


Your so right Pinky......Micki is the same.....really have to be in overdrive to match the quick of Corgis......she can also spin on a dime.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 1, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Corgis do tend to be very stubborn once they pick something up .. our daughter's Corgi nipped my hubby when he attempted to get something out of her mouth. He had 3 punctures in the top of his hand. It happened so quickly. She had to have a "time out" for that.
> 
> Our labs, as big as they were, never bit down if we took something from their mouth on a walk.


I have never been bitten by a lab or a poodle, but this dang corgi, HELP , however the little air gun works.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 1, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Micka, she was so quick, and I don't think she even knew what she had done. It taught hubby never to do that again. She isn't our dog, she's our daughter's dog. Makes a difference.


Does not make a difference to Bella


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2021)

So busy with the yard that Bella is not getting much training lately.  But we are spe do g a lot of time in the back and she in the back so she has more time with us, kinda of.  She gets spayed this month so hopefully that will calm her down more.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 5, 2021)

Yes,, you may see  change after  that.

Haven't made up our minds about  getting Mac,,'fixed'.


----------



## Jules (May 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I need to stop looking at puppies, OMGOSH i was so tempted to buy a puppy and if I had the money to spare, I would have. Where is another stimulus check when you need it? He was a corgi mix, corgi, blue heeler, dachshund, cocker spaniel. A long blue, white speckled corgi body, shorter than Bella, tri face, and so very darling. But NO! NO, Aneeda NO.


Aneeda, NO.  Behave yourself or I’ll have to get out the air gun.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2021)

Bella has pretty much stopped try to mouth/bite me.  Every now and then she mouths but much more gentle.  For the most part I can now leash her up with no issues, but when she is excited I still put gloves on to leash her as a precaution.

Still working on sit and wait, not working much on the place command as it takes too much patience at this point and I seem to lack the patience since I am busy with the garden.  I am now going to start working with her on jumping up.

The other day she manage to get out of the dog run portion and into the side garden.  I saw her right away, I keep a close watch on her.  She jumped against the gate, until the latch loosened and it opened, but it closed behind her so she was trapped.  . Anyway, she readily came out when called.  I now have a clip on that gate as well to prevent this issue.

Got her two new larger water dishes.  She drinks a lot.  She now lets us pet her a bit and seems to enjoy it more.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 20, 2021)

Bella has not bitten in a while.  The other day she grabbed my hand, little pressure, I said no, and she released.  Still not trusting her if she is excited, but I think she is learning not to bite, finally.  She goes to get groomed today and then spayed next week.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 27, 2021)

Wondering  how Bella is  doing.


----------



## Youngatheart (May 27, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It is getting closer to the time that our new puppy comes home.  I’ve spent a small fortune on all the things I needed to buy-good thing the stimulus came.  Every time I think I have everything I could possibly need, I find something else I need.  . You would think we are getting a human baby instead of a puppy.
> 
> We originally were going to name the puppy Bella, but we have changed it to Rose.  Bella seemed to be a big dog name and Rose seems better suited for a small strong girl.  Rose is blonde and white with red freckles on her white fur and a bit of black on her butt.  Those freckles betray her heeler mother heritage.  Otherwise she looks like a purebred corgi.
> 
> ...


How about Rosa Bella?


----------



## MickaC (May 27, 2021)

Aneeda......i know you've been busy with your daughter and grandkids.
When you have time......an update on the life of BELLA would be great.
Take care.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2021)

Bella ate her first collar of shame, the nice expensive cloth calming collar. Had to buy the uncomfortable plastic one and I may make her wear it for a month .  I shortened her dog run to just a small space and she is unhappy as she can’t poop where she likes to poop.  Took her forever to finally produce a pile.  

The air gun broke after very little use and is not returnable.  I am so sad.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2021)

@MickaC ok, update for you , and everyone.

Bella reminds me of my son with DS, stubborn as a mule.  I doubt she will be a service dog unless she has a miraculous change in attitude and I don’t see that happening.  Her mind is made up, she is the boss.

We are still working on sit on command and wait at the gate to the laundry room.  The pay off is she gets to go outside faster.  Sometimes she will and sometimes she won’t.  I have given up on place training for now and am not potty training.  She seems to be a one thing at a time dog, and only if she wants to do that one thing.

Once outside she is more willing to jump into her dog run.  Food bowl aggression is gone and her frantic eating is gone as well.  I still can’t take anything out of her mouth, but her drop it is getting better.  I am goi g to have to order a new air gun as mine leaks oxygen.  Going to look for a different company.

She is considered to be very hyper by the professionals and unfocused.  I disagree.  She is very focused ON WHAT SHE WANTS TO DO.  Still, eventually, she will be a good pet dog.  Hopefully I will live long enough to see it.  

The vet wanted to put her on sedatives for these two weeks of healing, I refused.  I did get the anti inflammatory for her, in case she needed it.  She does not.  She is a tough girl, like me .  She had a few mishaps with husband  when she came home but seems ok.

All her baby teeth were gone before she was fixed.  She still takes my hand, or finger, in her mouth but due to the “dull” adult teeth, and a greater willingness to release, and my working with her, no bites.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2021)

@MickaC, part 2, she refuses to go into her crate since surgery.  I have to unleash her, grab her by the scuff of her neck, and the scuff of her back, and force her butt into the crate.  But, with the collar, too bad Bella, you can not bite.  It takes at least three tries.

She has no trouble with the plastic collar, has not chewed on it and can eat and drink fine.  When a bird landed on her bowl for a drink, she almost caught him so she is as sharp as ever; and still refuses to share .


----------



## MickaC (May 27, 2021)

Thanks Aneeda.
I remember well, as if it was only yesterday with that plastic collar.
For 2 weeks it was a unhappy household when Micki had to wear it.
The moral of this is......when Micki's not happy.......nobody is happy.
Bella is a very pretty young lady.
Be nice to Mom, Bella.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2021)

Bella is feeling much better and back to her usual pain in my bum behaviors.  She started zooming around the small dog run space I gave her and after several warning to stop, she wouldn’t, I had to crate her.

Crating Bella is a chore.  I have to fit the plastic collar through the crate door with her resisting and she is a strong dog.  One hand on her collar shoving in, other hand grabbing loose skin on her back, shoving her in, and after three tries, she is finally crated.  Rinse, repeat, several times a day.

She is not doing well in the heat so it’s in and out, in and out.  Until she has access to her shade spot and dog house which will be Wednesday.  Tuesday it will be 7 days since her surgery and she is fine so I will give her full access to her run.  I also ordered a new shade cover to try and 
put next to the house.

She will still need to have her collar on but she can run around more.  She is so bored.  She needs a new slightly larger crate but I could not find one on Amazon that I liked so will have to go to the store and buy one once Mr. I am sick is well.  I can not lift a dog crate.


----------



## Pepper (May 31, 2021)

You are very stressed out, Aneeda.  I wish you could catch a break and have some real rest.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2021)

Pepper said:


> You are very stressed out, Aneeda.  I wish you could catch a break and have some real rest.


I agree, I wish I could catch a break, but seems like that will only happen when I die.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2021)

Bella reached a new low today.    She ate her poop.  

I am not sure how I feel about this.  On the one hand it’s disgusting, on the other hand I did not have to pick up her poop as, , as she already did.  

Soooo, I just don’t know.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella reached a new low today.    She ate her poop.
> 
> I am not sure how I feel about this.  On the one hand it’s disgusting, on the other hand I did not have to pick up her poop as, , as she already did.
> 
> Soooo, I just don’t know.



In many cases, *dogs* start to *eat* their *own poop* because of some kind of environmental stress or behavioral triggers, including: Isolation: Studies have shown that *dogs* who are kept alone in kennels or basements are more likely to *eat poop* than those *dogs* who live close *to their* people.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 3, 2021)

*More Possible reasons...
*

*Restrictive confinement:* Spending too much time confined in a small space can cause the problem. It’s not unusual to see coprophagia in dogs rescued from crowded shelters.
*Anxiety: *Often a result of a person using punishment or harsh methods during house training. According to this theory, dogs may eliminate and then eat their own poop to get rid of the evidence, but then they are punished more. It becomes a vicious cycle.
*Attention-seeking:* Dogs eat their own poop to get a reaction from their humans, which they inevitably will. So if you see your dog doing this, don’t overreact.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 4, 2021)

There is very little difference in Bella’s new crate and Bella”s old crate except the new crate is longer.  The old crate was 24 inches long; the new crate is 30 inches long, 2 inches wider, and 2 inches taller.  In a long dog. 6 inches means a lot more comfort IMO.  Bella seemed a bit scrunched so this should be better and still fits in the space in the kitchen.


squatting dog said:


> *More Possible reasons...*
> 
> 
> *Restrictive confinement:* Spending too much time confined in a small space can cause the problem. It’s not unusual to see coprophagia in dogs rescued from crowded shelters.
> ...


I don’t disagree, but I think Bella was just hungry.  Corgis are huge eaters, if you read up on the breed, and many are overweight.  We do not over feed her and she is always looking for food.  But she certainly could miss interactions with “dad” who usually plays fetch with her and has been sick. 

Having said this so far it has only been the one time.  Since it is so hot out she may prefer her poop “just right” as opposed to baked or frozen.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 4, 2021)

I don't find humor in this situation and I wonder why you do, Aneeda.  It's dangerous to long term health and it's disgusting.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella reached a new low today.   She ate her poop.
> 
> I am not sure how I feel about this.  On the one hand it’s disgusting, on the other hand I did not have to pick up her poop as, , as she already did.
> 
> Soooo, I just don’t know.


Sorry to hear that about Bella's new bad habit.
All the posts listed about this all have truth, another bad habit to train for.

Micki's bad habit story.
I call it recycling.
The only poop she will try to eat, is Shaalee's......it's #1 to pick up Shaalee's poop immediately.
Micki will hunt till she finds Shaalee's.....she has never eaten her own or anyone else's
I've had short episodes will all my guys over the years, was able to train that out of them quite quickly.
Like i said.....all posts on this have truth......vets are a good source of info.
Getting back to Micki.....as long as Shaalee is here.....Micki will try.....must be yummy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 4, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I don't find humor in this situation and I wonder why you do, Aneeda.  It's dangerous to long term health and it's disgusting.


Well, it’s disgusting to humans who do not eat their own poop.  Well, most do not. 

It you read up on the dog breed Shih Tzu you will find that they eat their own poop from practically birth and continue to do so most of their lives.  Lots of dogs, with no supposed mental health issues, eat their own poop.

All dogs smell other dogs poop and will take a lick or two.  . But mainly, if dog poop contains undigested food, dogs will eat it.  It’s the way of the dog world.  In addition, if you let a dog lick your mouth, or face, or anything and don’t wash the spot, and the dog has worms, you can get the worms.  

Mother dogs clean their puppies by licking their butts, which stimulates bowel movements, and those movements are consumed by their mom.  I could go on, but it’s a disgusting subject, as you said @Pepper.

I do find most things in life funny, it’s true.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 4, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Sorry to hear that about Bella's new bad habit.
> All the posts listed about this all have truth, another bad habit to train for.
> 
> Micki's bad habit story.
> ...


I swear it was only the one time, it’s not a habit.  . I am still picking her poop up, but I throw it away.  I prefer pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 4, 2021)

Dog habits such as  having poop  for a snack  has to have a humorous out look or   we wouldn't be dog owners very long

Our dogs loved to  chase  balloons. 
Then one ate one,,my imagination    could  vision  the balloon  coming out  full of  dog poop.
Somehow I missed seeing the end results.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 4, 2021)

Aneeda:  "I do find must things in life funny, it’s true."

I'm guilty of that same crime, Aneeda, but doesn't it display a bit of hopelessness about situations?  Meaning we may as well laugh, what else is there to do?  Yes, I do that a lot also.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 4, 2021)

I


Pepper said:


> Aneeda:  "I do find must things in life funny, it’s true."
> 
> I'm guilty of that same crime, Aneeda, but doesn't it display a bit of hopelessness about situations?  Meaning we may as well laugh, what else is there to do?  Yes, I do that a lot also.


 I agree (I changed must to most btw ).  As I have written before, its either laughing or crying and I prefer laughing.  Take my situation with my husband, for example.  Most of the time I am miserable, angry, unhappy, and at my wits end with my situation.

I could have been out of this situation this week.  Had I not “forced“/tricked him, into going to the ER he would have died, I would have gotten the little bit of life insurance he has, sold this crappy house, been able to move into an apartment, and have a happier life.

Instead, I saved his life.    Again, as I have a few other times in medical situations.  He is not grateful, and when I call him he continues to try and argue with me about stuff.   Or to pretend he misunderstands what I asked.

This situation, I can either laugh or cry about.  I just enjoy two days of relative freedom from his overbearing ways, realize the hopelessness of my situation, and laugh at myself for once again “doing the right thing.”

@Pepper I am an idiot, I know.  But in the big picture Bella eating poop is no big deal.  And still, there is nothing else to do but laugh or cry.  I just shake my head and laugh like a lunatic-“*what else is there to do?”*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 7, 2021)

I have been picking up lots of Bella poop so I guess one go at it was enough.  However, I am cutting her down to 2 feedings a day so we will see.  She will be unhappy, but it’s time.  She is getting fat.

She is getting better at sit, wait, and just starting to crate when asked.  If a more stubborn dog exist I would be surprised.  Got her DNA back, finally, and she is 50 percent corgi, 38 percent heeler, and 12 percent terrier.  No wonder she is nips.  

Last night she decided she would not come into the house at bedtime.  Alrighty then.  Finally got hold of her, it wasn’t too hard, and I put her back into the dog run.  And left her there till midnight.  

Got up at midnight to check on her, and it was whine, whine, whine, sitting at the gate of the dog run, wanting to come into the house.  Let her out of the run and she got between my legs and we walked like that into the house.  Very little issue with crating her.  Apparently she does want to spend her nights inside.  

In reality it is so hot outside she is spending most of her time inside.  She is blowing out her coat, but since it’s a heeler coat she does not shed like a corgi.  I am going to see if I can get her a swimming pool today.  She loves playing in the sprinkler which is what she was doing when she refused to come.  I think when I water the small bushes I will always let her out to play in the water.  She dries fast.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 8, 2021)

Bella decided she was not biting cause she was not feeling well after being fixed.  She feels better now and has bruised my hand and punctured it in one small spot that, luckily for her, has not become infected.  And she is trying to bite my feet.  

I don’t like the new corrector it purchased and it is non returnable.  Going to buy a spray collar.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 8, 2021)

Been meaning to ask you about the doggie car seat  you had  for Bella.
Mac gets car sick & hubby wants to take him with us if/when we travel longer distances.

Size?   brand name ,,,off of Amazon or from  pet store?


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 8, 2021)

Should have asked what do you think about  restraint harness/ seat belt  for dogs?
Hopefully other pet owners will reply to this  question.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 8, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Been meaning to ask you about the doggie car seat  you had  for Bella.
> Mac gets car sick & hubby wants to take him with us if/when we travel longer distances.
> 
> Size?   brand name ,,,off of Amazon or from  pet store?View attachment 168322


I bought our car seat at the pet store, it was about 80 dollars and we still use it.  You can probably get some medicine from the vet for the car sickness


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 8, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Should have asked what do you think about  restraint harness/ seat belt  for dogs?
> Hopefully other pet owners will reply to this  question.


I put a harness on Bella and then hook the thing from the car seat to the harness.  If you have anything hooked to the dogs collar and stop suddenly you can break the dogs neck or severely injure it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks  for the information about car seat.

Would like to go to couple pet stores in Erie,, see what they have.
Thought that would be good rainy day trip.
This morning farmer   stopped by told hubby he has some crops that need sprayed.

He's gone to check out the fields.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 9, 2021)

Well, the wind pulled out the hook for the new shade cover I got for Bella.  This is sad as she loves to lay in front of the side fence and watch the world go by, but now it’s too hot.  I rearranged her run again.  I know, but it’s over 90 every day and that heat starts early.  Keeping her cool is important for when she is out.  Course she comes in at noon as way too hot out.

Anyway, there is a cement pad where we store our containers.  You can see it in one of the garden pictures.  I took all those out, will put them in the shed, and put Bella’s dog house on the pad.  Added the new shade cover to where the old one is and except in the morning this area will have adequate shade.

Anyway got the I am so sick I can’t move husband up (he has no problem going into the kitchen and getting food or making food) to move the fencing on the side garden to behind where the rose is so BAD BELLA could have a somewhat colder space.  It was a ten minute job that took husband an hour.    Don’t get me started, really don’t.  He had no problem getting a chair to sit on so he could do this very simple job of putting 3 stakes on the ground.

This put BAD BELLA next to the fence.  The fence has privacy slats.  Who could have imagined let alone realized that BAD BELLA would be able to grasp hold of the bottom of those slates and pull them completely out of a six foot fence.  But she did.  I caught her pulling out the second one.  Seriously, I am going to kill that dog one day and bury with the husband.  They deserve each other.  Had to get husband to come out and fix the slates.

Then I had to take down a piece of garden fence, put it against the fence so she could not reach the slates and since it was a little short I moved a couple heavy stones to put against the rest of it.  Now I need new fencing piece for the grapes.  .

Husband claims he can’t bend over and pick up stones, he feels too dizzy.  . Although he’s fine with bending over and getting stuff out of the frig.  . Also he is once again refusing to help with Bella which means I have to get up at midnight and take her potty even though he is up at midnight.  Don’t get me started, nope, don’t.  

All in all yesterday was a not good day for a variety of reasons and I am very


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 9, 2021)

Continuing the snake  saga,  Last night we started to install  the new AC unit.

Hubby downstairs taking it out of  box.
So I knew I could at least get the old unit out of the window.

Remove  stuff to get it out, take  hold of it to move it,,,,,,,,,,,,   there is a snake under it!!
I don't  normally scream at  snakes  but  did at that one.
I'm down the stairs & told hubby,, who grabs  a 410 shotgun.

Wait a minute  you aren't going to blow the window frame to bits.

Give him a long handled  gardening tool.
He finally  flips the snake  off the roof ,unto ground.
We didn't  follow it  just got back to placing new AC.
He told me the snake wasn't  a poison one.

Later discussed about what a rude awaking if  it  had   crawled in  to bed with us.

This morning,  cousin Ken  pointed out a snake skin in the flower bed which are beside the porch/walk.
Skin broke in pieces,, but guess it measured  30 -33 inches long.
No idea what kind of  snake it was.


Son of a gun,,know it wasn't there last night  as   that    is Mac's favorite area to   be.
He was snooping around  there  too.

Hubby is declaring war on all snakes


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 9, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Continuing the snake  saga,  Last night we started to install  the new AC unit.
> 
> Hubby downstairs taking it out of  box.
> So I knew I could at least get the old unit out of the window.
> ...


Yup, we did the same.  Killed every snake we could find.  They keep the mouse situation down, but, yup, would rather deal with the mice.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 10, 2021)

We put up  temporary gate  so Mac does have use of  back deck.
He loves to   be in the sun,, takes toys out  ,plays with them.

Surprises me that he will  come running to the front  door ,, wanting out  to 'go potty'.

When he isn't out back ,, you find  pee puddles .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 11, 2021)

Bought Bella a basketball .  She has a ton of fun with it.  Every see a small dog try and pick up a basketball?  Or roll it it around the yard with her nose?  Hours of entertainment for us both.


----------



## Jules (Jun 11, 2021)

Bella will be too tired to even try and nibble on your hand.  Have a good sleep tonight, Bella.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 12, 2021)

Jules said:


> Bella will be too tired to even try and nibble on your hand.  Have a good sleep tonight, Bella.


Bella has, sadly, never been tired.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 12, 2021)

We're planning on watching the Westminster Dog Show today...hoping some breed of do will just jump out there and say "buy me".  Hub says we need to get a "mutt".  Last dog we had was a German Shorthair Pointer.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 12, 2021)

Liberty said:


> We're planning on watching the Westminster Dog Show today...hoping some breed of do will just jump out there and say "buy me".  Hub says we need to get a "mutt".  Last dog we had was a German Shorthair Pointer.


A mutt is ok as long as you know what the “make up” of the mutt is.  Bella is a mutt


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 12, 2021)

Mac would push the old  partially deflated   basketball around when we first got him.
Bought  him a shiny  blue beach ball,   hardly plays with it.

Dug out  the old  frizbee,, that he will chase,, bring it back.
Its warm here so I don't throw it  much  for  him


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 12, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Mac would push the old  partially deflated   basketball around when we first got him.
> Bought  him a shiny  blue beach ball,   hardly plays with it.
> 
> Dug out  the old  frizbee,, that he will chase,, bring it back.
> Its warm here so I don't throw it  much  for  him


Hmm, beach ball smells of plastic I guess.  I am surprised he did not pop it.  Basketball smells, I don’t know, leather maybe.  But Bella is a ball dog and fetches balls really well.  But, as you said, with temps over 90 degrees, way to hot.  @Silverfox


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 20, 2021)

Aneeda ,, am glad you  found  new owner  for Bella.
Sounds like  a good  fit   for her & new owner.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 20, 2021)

Congratulations Aneeda72  Beautiful looking dog.  My wife & I had a Corgi mix one time. She was full-grown, got her from a no-kill dog shelter.

  Took about a month to get her acquainted with us.  Then she became my wife's dog. Shelby turned out to be a great dog.  We had 2 other dogs so she learned real quick to go outside to potty.  Never made a mess inside the house.   
​


----------

